#ubuntu-za 2011-10-03
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<superfly> Kilos: are you gonna keep me in your thoughts and prayers today? Today is most likely going to be a big day for me.
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> whats happening
<superfly> lots of things that I can't speak freely about just yet
<Kilos> Maaz, morning
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, where's the coffee
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> stupid bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Squirm> good bye
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> goodbye is for a long time
<Kilos> hi sakhi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> 'lo Kilos
<Kilos> hiya scar[w] morgs 
<scar[w]> good morning Kilos :)
 * scar[w] solved an ia32lib (symbolic) linking problem this weekend
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> nog 15 mm en lelikke haal gisteraand
<Kilos> maar die gras smile
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, as ek na my tuin kyk dan wil ek huil
<inetpro> my mielies is weg
<Kilos> ja vrugte bome het heelwat skade
<Kilos> vrugte en blare eintlik
<Kilos> hulle sal weer opkom inetpro 
<Kilos> en party dubble stamme
<inetpro> en my arme sonneblomme is ook hard geslaan
<Kilos> jy kon nog n goeie oes mmak daar
<inetpro> en arbeie 
<inetpro> en blaarslaai
<inetpro> en blomkool
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> daai een keer groente is weg
<Kilos> maar aarbeie sal nou nog beter doen
<inetpro> eish en die arme spinasie
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ek hoop maar meeste van die goed gaan nog deurkom en beter doen
<Kilos> spinasie maak nog so dis nie te sleg nie
<inetpro> die mielies en sonneblomme was nog klein
<Kilos> gee hulle paar weke en kyk hoe lyk hulle 
<inetpro> dit was nou die ergste hael wat ek nog beleef het in Pretoria
<Kilos> jy kan even tussen in nog pitte insit
<inetpro> van 1990 af
<Kilos> ja dit was nogal groot. ons kon niks hoor nie dit was so hard op die dak
<Kilos> sink pllat dak lawaai kwaai
<Kilos> plaat
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> dit was nogal erg vir my kindertjies wat nog nooit so iets beleef het nie
<Kilos> lol maar haal is soliede stukstof
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> jy sal sien hoe groei die goed nou
<inetpro> stukstof of stikstof?
<Kilos> nitrogen
<Kilos> daai goed
<inetpro> lol... stikstof
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ja die gras gaan goed doen
<inetpro> ek's bly ek was nie op die pad daai tyd nie
<Kilos> ons is bly want gras was min vir skape . ons moes daagliks privet takke sny laat hulle die blare kon vreet
<Kilos> ja
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> privet takke?
<Kilos> daai privet bome
<Kilos> struike ek dink
<inetpro> hmm... klink interessant.. moet uitvind watse bome dit is
<Kilos> http://landscaping.about.com/od/hedgesfences/p/privet_hedges.htm
<Kilos> skape lief daai blare en dit grooi ninnig
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> dalk moet ek ook 'n skapie of twee aanhou
<Kilos> hulle kan n pes wees as hulle by die blom tuin en groente kan kom
<Kilos> maar skaap vleis is duur nou. so dit help die kombuis
<Kilos> en baie siektes
<Kilos> maar dis lekker om hulle te he, veral as daar n klomp lammers is
<Kilos> hulle hou daarvan om 'king of the castle te speel'
<Kilos> baie oulik
<inetpro> king of the castle?
<Kilos> lol hulle klim op goed en probeer mekaar af stamp tot net een oorbly
<inetpro> yikes :-)
<Kilos> baie oulik
<Kilos> dis wat die boerdery lekker maak
<Kilos> en hulle hol in groepies rond soos mal goed
<Kilos> en dis eintlik snaaks. die lammers van een jaar loop na 5 jaar nog saam en roep as hulle mekaar nie naby sien nie
<inetpro> Kilos: hoeveel skapies het jy daar?
<Kilos> 8 nou
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> ek's bly dat jy nou weer gras gaan hê
<Kilos> laaste paar jaar was sleg gewees met siektes en slange wat ooie dood byt
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> ja ons is baie bly
<Kilos> o ja en diefstal
<Kilos> skape verdwyn kersfees en nuwe jaar
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> seker 7 in een jaar verloor 4 jaar terug
<Kilos> 5 in een nag
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> drade en heinings moet daagliks besoek en herstel word
<Kilos> en dit maak nie saak of dit dragtige ooie is nie hulle gaan mos pot toe
<Kilos> groot skade
<Kilos> dis 7 jaar se lammers wat saam met elke ooi weg is
<Kilos> moeilik om te boer
<Kilos> maar lekker
<Kilos> anyone heard from kbmonkey
<Kilos> did he ever get to capetown
<magespawn> howdy all
<sakhi> Kilos: how is it going?
<Kilos> hiya magespawn  well ty sakhi 
<Kilos> and there
<bmg505> hello
<sakhi> good thanks
<sakhi> hi magespawn 
<bmg505> vee diewe is maklik om uit te sort, jy moet net 'n D9 op die plaas hou met 'n 6ft ploeg
<bmg505> http://renaultsport.myfastforum.org/download/file.php?id=2787
<bmg505> wonder of dit in ge photoshop is
<bmg505> lyk soos jmpd op die westelike verby pad
<magespawn> hi sakhi
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<magespawn> hi kilos wb
<Kilos> ty magespawn 20 sec power cut again
<magespawn> where are you?
<Kilos> just west of pretoria
<magespawn> hmmm
<magespawn> we seem to get almost every time it rains here.
<Kilos> thats normally bad insulation probs
<Kilos> old overhead cables
<Kilos> here its as if someone trips the circuit breaker to see if it was on
<Kilos> sometimes 4 or 5 times a day
<magespawn> i thought everybody in a city ot near it would have underground cables.
<Kilos> no we still have overheads
<Kilos> and they get stolen every now and again
<Kilos> 3ks at a time
<Kilos> last time they didnt replace with copper. some new aluminium type
<magespawn> do they work better?
<Kilos> voltage the same but its to get away from copper because is like gold here
<Kilos> we have had store rooms bust into and had all welding cables and extension cords stolen just for the copper
<Kilos> even phones lines were stolen so often telkom refuses to replace
<magespawn> the phone lines around here outside of the town are stolen all the time too.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> they gotta make it illegal to buy copper or it will never end
<Kilos> aw i missed the monkey
<Kilos> yay hiya kbmonkey 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you moved and settled in yet lad
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> yes kind of! I have been taking trains the past few days to get around
<kbmonkey> how are you?
<magespawn> guys how do i  upgrade from 6.10?
<kbmonkey> are the .10's LTS releases? I think you can jump from one LTS to the next
<kbmonkey> do you want to go to which version magespawn?
<Kilos> eish make
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I was at a vineyard yesterday ;D
<Kilos> clean install
<kbmonkey> beautiful. so beautiful there.
<magespawn> 9.04 or 10.04 
<magespawn>  do not really want to do a clean install
<kbmonkey> that is quite a jump magespawn, if you do, i think it might be the first in Ubuntu history.
<Kilos> or from one lts to next then next if i not mistook
<Kilos> that nice kbmonkey 
<Kilos> oh 9.04 not 6.04
<Kilos> 6.10
<kbmonkey> magespawn, is your /home on it's own partition?
<Kilos> magespawn, you can rsync home to another drive
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: even-yeared 0.4 releases are LTS (since dapper)
<magespawn> no idea do not think so. this not my pc let me check
<tumbleweed> from 6.10, you have to upgrade one release at a time to 8.04, and can then jump to 10.04
<tumbleweed> alternativly upgrade all the way in one go, and fix it up by hand
<Kilos> whew
<tumbleweed> or re-install
<tumbleweed> actually better than all the way in one go, is to go via the LTSs. That way there'll be less to fix by hand
<magespawn> looks like i can do a new install nothing to save
<kbmonkey> you can save the list of installed apps if you need to reinstall the same ones on the new system too
<magespawn> have done that before
<Kilos> magespawn, do you have a stick handy
<Kilos> usb storage device
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> sudo rsync -av /home/ /media/backup/home/
<Kilos> make a backup folder on the stick
 * Symmetria has officially resigned from TENET 
<Kilos> then reverse command once new installation done
<Kilos> or a backup partition on the stick
<Kilos> and now Symmetria 
<Symmetria> moving to kenya!
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> cause they got lions :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gandcnet1_ 
<gandcnet1_> hi kilos this magespawn using my work pc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> did you get the rsync command magespawn 
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> no but the owner has agreed to a new install says there is nothing to save
<Kilos> oh nothing on home even 
<Kilos> thats easy them
<Kilos> then as well
<magespawn> yes the pc was used by some one else who is not going to need it back
<skarr> Symmetria: lions, tigers only in kenya :P
<magespawn> when i was on as the other user i was showing the owner the channel.
<Kilos> ah then clean install is fine magespawn 
<Kilos> but weird the nothing to save
<Kilos> skarr, you the same scar?
<skarr> ja maar ek kruip nou weg vir die bots
<Kilos> lol slim seun
<magespawn> no tigers in kenya
<Kilos> inna zoo
<skarr> magespawn it's just an inside joke (based on an evil flash vid)
<Kilos> lol
<skarr> I'm sure google will find it for you, not sure if you want to watch it though
<magespawn> no worries on my way home later all
<Kilos> later
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you well?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: OK thanks... and you?
<Kilos> well ty 
<kbmonkey> got dc a bit there
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> hi kbmonkey , how is the Cape?
<kbmonkey> its good nlsthzn :)
<nlsthzn> Awesome to hear :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, go for a swim in the sea
<kbmonkey> everything is new, high learning curve ;) everyone is so friendly, yay
<Kilos> thats nice kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> was in camps bay yesterday, the water was _freeezing_ Kilos. no way I'll turn into a iceblock
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i went to sa footups champs there years ago and after a hard days riding we ran into the sea at gordons bay
<Kilos> i only got to my knees
<kbmonkey> bwha ha ha! I understand completely
<kbmonkey> did magespawn get all right?
<Kilos> they gonna clean install
<Kilos> he says nothing to save
<nlsthzn> That is the MS way :)
<kbmonkey> also on a internet limit now Kilos. been using elinks browser mostly
<Kilos> eish it sucks hey?
<Kilos> no man a clean install 3 or 4 releases later is ok
<Kilos> too much work to upgrade all the way
<kbmonkey> and that is if you even have the discs to upgrade 
<Kilos> and imho upgrades are slower than fresh installs
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but you lucky now, you near maia and the fly
<Kilos> and a few others
<kbmonkey> this is true :)
<nlsthzn> ah yes ok, i also prefer re-install above upgrade
<kbmonkey> but further from nuvolari :(
<Kilos> yay nlsthzn  i thought it was only me
<Kilos> yeah the poor nuvolari 
<Kilos> but now you can go to the releases at the stellies varsity and so on
<Kilos> and the tumbler is close
<Kilos> and the crash kid
<Kilos> the cape is a good place for ubuntu users
 * Kilos wonders what happened to queery
<Kilos> kbmonkey, i actually asked the guys this morning if anyone has heard from you
<Kilos> you didnt even let us know you there safe
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> Kilos: because your not on G+ ... the monkey is on there often...
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> it eats too much data
<Kilos> he will slow down there too now
<kbmonkey> yes sorry about that Kilos! I have been offline for a while now since I got here
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<kbmonkey> but I managed to get a sim card now and have some airtime
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> how do you spell scroomba that song?
<Kilos> skrumba
<Kilos> na
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> skarumba
<Kilos> maaz clever bot
<Maaz> Thank you so much. It's a pleasure to serve
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I dont know how you do it with so little internet Kilos ;)
<kbmonkey> i mean not little, but it goes so quick
<Kilos> lol you stretch every meg
<Kilos> mainly pidgin xchat and mail
<Kilos> and evolution for mail, going to gmail eats
<Kilos> and you fight with anyone that puts pics in their mails
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and you stay on maverick
<kbmonkey> I have been using elinks for mail but its tricky at first
<Kilos> you mean you got to the site with elinks kbmonkey 
<Kilos> sorry i went to have supper
<Kilos> evolution works kiff. just fetches new mail
<kbmonkey> thats okay :)
<kbmonkey> the ubuntu forums site?
<kbmonkey> hmm well i have only had time for mail so far he he
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> and irc :)
<Kilos> xchat uses about a meg or 1.5 meg a day
<kbmonkey> im using vnstat to measure my data rates
<Kilos> i use iftop and you can watch data disappearing
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> vnstat keeps monthy and daily records which is nice
<Kilos> does it tell you what each app uses?
<kbmonkey> no it does not, its only overall
<Kilos> iftop shows while its going but then doesnt keep records i think
<kbmonkey> but thus far using elinks is remarkably less than a gui browser
<kbmonkey> oh that is good to know :)
<Kilos> oh no i can see to where its going
<Kilos> gives addresses
<Kilos> freenode msn etc
<Kilos> and ip addresses
<kbmonkey> well i have to shoot again unfortunately. as you can see i cant spend much of long periods online yet :]
<kbmonkey> il try be back for breakfast ;)
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight
<kbmonkey> go well everyone in irc world 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> www.myadsl.co.za
<Barco> Anyone have experience with Rdp Connections to Virtualbox on Ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> don't see why that would be a problem (assuming you are using bridged networking, or have some otherway  to connect to services on the VM)
<Squirm> has Symmetria resigned?
<Squirm> although I don't think that's Symmetria :P
<Kilos> he said so Squirm going to kenya
<Squirm> so it is Symmetria, oh wow
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/35170-tenet-cto-andrew-alston-resigns.html
<Squirm> so I took at a stab in the dark, seeing he's the only person I know that works for TENET :P
<Kilos> yeah its him
<Kerbero> Symmetria: wtf
<Kerbero> noooo
<Barco> I'm using bridging and can ping the Ip but somehow cannot connect. Also consider it an easy setup usually
<Barco> Just get this after a long time:   ERROR: 192.168.0.176: unable to connect
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> squirm why didn you think it was me :P
<Squirm> cause I don't know your name and I don't know what you look like
<Squirm> and I had no idea what position you had :P
<Symmetria> hehe 
<Symmetria> well now ya know :)
<Squirm> eh
<Squirm> I do
<Squirm> hope the Kenyans let you use the internet
<Symmetria> heh kenyan internet isnt bad actually
<Symmetria> and relatively cheap
<Squirm> I do find South African internet to be of a low standard
<Squirm> well, atleast for a consumer like myself
<Squirm> maybe Kenya would be a better option
<Squirm> "Life is too short to remove USB safely!"
<Kilos> lo Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> hi hi, anybody know if there will be a  joburg Oneiric Release Party?
<Symmetria> LOL @ Dominic on myadsl
<superfly> zeref: Are you on the Ubuntu-ZA mailing list?
<zeref> nope
<zeref> guess i join..
<zeref> *i'll
<Kerbero> Symmetria: in the case that you ever move out of your flat and their might be some hdd's and/or red wine laying around, i'll take it.
<Kerbero> :P
<Tonberry> lol Kerbero
<Kerbero> wel hy het vir my rooiwyn belowe
<superfly> zeref: I don't see anything on the list, but you might want to ask about it, and maybe it'll get the ball rolling
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> never been to a release party, even though been using ubuntu for a long time :P
<zeref> unity mem leak??
<zeref> lulz
<Tonberry> what about it/them?
<Tonberry> since i doubt its only one leak...
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-04
<Symmetria> morning all
<superfly> hi Symmetria
<Symmetria> lo superfly
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> morning magespawn
<superfly> Kilos: I have seen some photos of kbmonkey in Cape Town, it looks like he's having a ball
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> lol ty superfly 
<Kilos> on G+ ??
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> thats whats using all his data
<Kilos> photos and music
<Kilos> he must stop having a ball and start working now
<Kilos> morning Tonberry 
<Kilos>  morning maiatoday 
<magespawn> Kilos I got your message, ty.
<Kilos> yw magespawn 
<Kilos> i love rsync. has saved me stacks
<Kilos> even rsync /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kilos> the cp command missed too much
<Kilos> hi DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hey Superhuman you a quiet fella hey?
<Kilos> DraZoro, how did the studies go?
<DraZoro> Kilos, The studies are still in progress. I am starting with the exams next month 
<Kilos> whew good luck man
<Kilos> study hard hey?
<DraZoro> Thanks a lot Kilos
<DraZoro> Yes will do 
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<Kilos> lo drussell 
<Kilos> hey skarr 
<skarr> good morning Kilos
<drussell> Kilos: morning :o)
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hey Squirm magespawn 
<Kilos> môre bmg505 
<Kilos> oh my didnt read properly again in pauly's list mail
<maiatoday> oh sorry Kilos, busy, hi
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey 
<Squirm> anyone here used Elastix before? wondering what it's like. can't download it until I have more bandwidth :|
<kbmonkey> I found an internet cafe :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> well you cant go swimming so you might as well sit in there
<Kilos> how do they charge kbmonkey 
<Kilos> per hour or for data used
<kbmonkey> per hour, luckily
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> R35 for 4 hours
<Kilos> i hear you are having a ball there
<Kilos> thats not bad at todays prices
<kbmonkey> sjoe Kilos I tell you one thing, there's some interesting characters
<Kilos> connection speed?
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> speed is fine, no noticeable lag
<kbmonkey> im sure they overcharge as well, lol ;P
<Kilos> oh so you could actually download what you might need and store onna stick or so?
<Kilos> in 4 hours you can download stacks if you have storage tools
<kbmonkey> yes, your time also carries over, not like you have to sit here for 4 hours in a go
<Kilos> thats not bad
<Kilos> what news about the job application?
<Kilos> but they all on windows hey?
<Kilos> or are there linux cafe's
<kbmonkey> i met some people into linux who do networking jobs and such things.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> yes im looking at what is out there. i need a koffie, Maaz!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> kbmonkey: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<kbmonkey> ha ha. attitude bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> battery running low, eek
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> need a bigger one :]
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> or power cables, lol
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> good idea Kilos, saving pages to disk!
<kbmonkey> slim meneer!
<magespawn> kbmonkey they very cheap compared to me. 
<Kilos> magespawn, big city, lotsa competition
<magespawn> yup lucky for me
<Kilos> you inna one horse town and the horse is dead
<Kilos> only donkeys left
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<magespawn> ha
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> i found out that you can pull youtube videos out from the google chrome browser cache
<Kilos> ah good to know but vids eat data
<kbmonkey> they do indeed!
<kbmonkey> but i need this one of johnny cash playing 'personal jesus'.
<Kilos> thats when a cafe like that is helpfull
<kbmonkey> shows you how to play it on guitar
<Kilos> i enjoy his music
<Kilos> great voice
<kbmonkey> *thumbs up*
<kbmonkey> nice chatting, I need to go before my power cuts me of :]
<Kilos> take charger with next time
<Kilos> be good
<kbmonkey> will do, cheerios ubuntuers
<magespawn> was he using his own laptop?
<Kilos> looks like. them and fones batteries go flat
<Kilos> oh ya . he said he is only taking the lappy for now
<magespawn> got to go sell you all later.
<Kilos> k
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> evening everybody
<Kilos> haai nuvolari is jy ok seun
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn all well there?
<nlsthzn> Good-good... and back in ZA land?
<Kilos> you are?
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> we ok ty
<Kilos> thought you were here on hols for a moment
<nlsthzn> Kilos: will be this coming December :) Got to show the family we are still alive :p
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nlsthzn> ... so I saved up all my leave for the year and we will be in SA for the month... 
<Kilos> thats great nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hard to be away from family for so long
<nlsthzn> Yup
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-05
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, nlsthzn on freenode told me "tell superfly hey, please remove my blog from ubuntu-za... sorry for the inconvienience, but it doesn't exits any longer, thanks" 4 hours, 38 minutes and 12 seconds ago
<skarr> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi skarr 
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> if you use alien to convert a tar.gz to .deb where does it save the generated package to please
<nuvolari> Kilos: môre oom!
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, from what I can find, it should go to the current directary
<nuvolari> *directory
<Kilos> i have just used find and it is somewhere in miles
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i go look for it
<superfly> drubin, tumbleweed: ping
<drubin> superfly: pong
<Kilos> hi drubin 
<drubin> Kilos: oom Kilos, hoe gaan dit met oom vandag?
<superfly> drubin: I've removed the login block on the home page of the site... I think the spammers were getting in via the openid login
<superfly> drubin: I've replaced it witha block that just links to the right page
<Kilos> goed dankie drubin en met jou?
<superfly> so that people are forced to go via the recaptcha
<drubin> superfly: cool
<drubin> superfly: /me trusts you
<drubin> superfly: is the website in some sort of repo?
<superfly> drubin: I'm just trying whatever I can think of :-/
 * drubin would love to see see change log/history
<superfly> no, this is all DB configuration
<drubin> Ah ok
<drubin> that is dumpped so that is ok
<superfly> db-based configuration
<magespawn> howdy all.
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> whats up peeps?
<Kilos> all same
<magespawn> bbl
<magespawn> back again
<inetpro> good morning
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey, been having fun in the cape, I see
 * nuvolari glares at kbmonkey
<nuvolari> I know th cape is awesome, but what 'bout here?
<kbmonkey> durbs is also awesome. and I've had some days here I'd rather forget trust me ;P 
<kbmonkey> maybe we can have a meet up during Dec hols, I'l be that side until Jan
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey I'm going home (bloemfontein) somewhere in Dec, so we need to organise before then :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ah not too ill to make coffee
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: what's wrong?
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> oom Kilos, how's the afternoon going?
<Kilos> ok ty superfly and with you?
<superfly> just getting started... hopefully it will be fruitful
<Kilos> ah. with?
<superfly> Kilos: lots of work
<Wolfeyes> Hey everyone
<magespawn> hi Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn 
<superfly> hi Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> Heya superfly 
<Kilos> hiya Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> wassup
<magespawn> later it is home time.
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> lo highvoltage you never say anything?
<Kilos> maybe the last mail from pauly will help queery
<Kilos> but he also lost
<Kilos> Maaz, eish
<Maaz> Met ys ja Kilos Met ys.
<highvoltage> Kilos: I so do!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> not here enough highvoltage  you even miss meetings
<Kilos> are you well?
<zeref> :YaaawwwnnN:
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> too early to be yawning
<zeref> looooooong day
<Kilos> ah
<zeref> sumbag lecturer: demands that we hand in all lab reports, marks only one, thats our lab mark
<Kilos> eish
<zeref> yeah, whole class was like FFFFUUUUUUUUU
<Kilos> well now you know in the future. all reports must be good
<zeref> true that.
<zeref> was for electronics course
<zeref> all off us comp eng guys, hate that course
<Kilos> thats nice. what are you planning on doing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> electronics is very interesting man
<zeref> meh
<Kilos> amazing how them little components work
<zeref> thats true though
<zeref> but i like digits more
<Kilos> slices os silicon that works miracles
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> like in a cpu. thats pure magic
<zeref> kilos, are you in Gauteng by any chance?
<Kilos> west of pretoria
<Kilos> just west
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> know whether there will be a release party?
<Kilos> no , i have been waiting for some to say something. normally the guys are planning weeks before but not this time looks like
<Kilos> there normally is at irene
<Kilos> everyone seems very busy
<zeref> aawww
<Kilos> zeref, are you on our mailing lists
<zeref> http://imgur.com/gallery/0NciD << LAWL
<zeref> i just signed up now now
<nlsthzn> zeref: nothing stoping you from getting a bunch of mates together and having a party :)
<zeref> nlsthzn, new to gauteng, so dont know alot of peeps :P
<Kilos> we will here from maiatoday whats happening i hope
<Kilos> hear
<zeref> kk
<zeref> the party will be for 11.10
<zeref> still on 10.04
<zeref> xD
<Kilos> she has been ordering the cd's for us
<Kilos> im on 10.10 and love it
<zeref> cd's???
<Kilos> official ubuntu cd's
<zeref> ah
<Kilos> she tries to have them for release parties or distributes them after to the different areas
<Kilos> depending on canonical of course
<zeref> thats pretty cool
<Kilos> yeah maia is a star but busy as can be
<nlsthzn> Old managment saying, "If you want something done, give it to a busy person."
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> lol
<zeref> 18:41 < Kilos> im on 10.10 and love it
<zeref> i've had bad experiences with the 6 monthers
<zeref> so i stikc to LTS
<Kilos> maverick has been very good to me
<Kilos> better than lucid
<Kilos> not much but little things
<Kilos> and there is always help here from the guys\
<zeref> unity sooon :fear:
 * nlsthzn <3 his Unity...
<Kilos> lol the guys have it all worked out
<Kilos> but doesnt like old graphics cards
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> i sure by 12.04, they would have ironed out the bugs
<zeref> *i'm
<Kilos> methinks most are sorted alread
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> With Unity 2D old cards won't be a problem
<Kilos> it told me to use gnome classic
<nlsthzn> In 11.04 Unity 2D has to be installed seperatly... in 11.10 onwards the "classic" mode is not there anymore and Unity 2D becomes the default fallback
<Kilos> oh i must try that then
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> so i can use the unity interface in maverick then as well
<nlsthzn> ... no ... Unity 2D comes with Natty and above
<Kilos> ah ok
<nlsthzn> Just not a default install with natty
<nlsthzn> What I would suggest is waiting until 12.04, getting a disc and then upgrading to Unity (if you would like to use it Uncle Kilos)
<Kilos> well, if its better and the future way to go then i will do it when data allows
<Kilos> or i can spend the rest of my life on maverick, its way better than winsucks
<nlsthzn> If it works and does what you need ... then the only concern is security via the interwebs...
<Kilos> the security updates go for 2 years hey?
<Kilos> so i got a year
<nlsthzn> 10.10 supported up until April 2012
<highvoltage> Kilos: ok I'll try to make the next meeting :)
<Kilos> ty highvoltage  stay cool till then
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> zeref: Unity in 11.10 is apparently WAY better than 11.04
<nlsthzn> o/ highvoltage and superfly ...
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<superfly> heya highvoltage, good to see that you're still surviving
<Kilos> was your day successful superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: mostly
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> mostly is much better than no
<highvoltage> superfly: :)
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> superfly, when i move to 12.04 still have to decide on gnome3 or unity
<zeref> unfortunaltly have not tried unity that much
<Kilos> zeref, you can also go kubuntu
<zeref> MEH
<Kilos> the fly is a kubuntu fan
<zeref> me rolls with gnome xD
<nlsthzn> zeref: gnome -shell or unity ... you will be using gnome 3 for sure either way...
<zeref> oh ya, indeed
<nlsthzn> :)
<zeref> lulz, past 3 weeks have converted 4 of my friends to ubuntu
<Kilos> great well done
<zeref> they got sick and tired of the problems in wondows
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> was like, forget going to repair shop, get ubuntu, then get community help
<Kilos> yip
<zeref> R0 spent
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is unity and gnome3 the same thing?
<superfly> Kilos: no
<nlsthzn> Unity is a shell that runs on Gnome
<superfly> ^^ what nlsthzn said
<nlsthzn> The new look for Gnome is the Gnome-shell ... Unity is a replacement for that part
<nlsthzn> In 11.10 you will have Unity running ontop of Gnome 3 (in 11.04 it is Unity ontop of Gnome 2.32)
<Kilos> ah ty
 * nlsthzn made a nice blod entry explaining it... pity in a id10t moment he deleted his whole blog :'(
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> *blog not blod >.<
<Kilos> what was the motivation nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I suspect a combination of working for my 3rd nightshift in a row after already going at it for 4 days prior to that... and the fact that it was 3am in the morning... and I am an idiot...
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nlsthzn> I started deleteing the more silly personal stuff to leave more things worth reading, got annoyed at not being able to make up my mind about one that should stay or should go and nuked 'em all
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, patience
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> its a big job removing bits outa a blog
<Kilos> but wiser to safe somewhere first before you get irritated
<Kilos> save
<nlsthzn> Wise words uncle Kilos ... your just a few days late with them :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and its was all online hey nlsthzn  so data recovery tools wont work
<nlsthzn> Kilos: yup, is funny... the blog warns you three times that what your about to do can't be reversed... and even then they still send you a an e-mail with a link you must also accept before they do it... So I had ample warning, just not enough presence of mind
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> stubborn isnt the word
<Kilos> blogspot only allows you to delete posts not the blog address
<nlsthzn> Not the providers fault... Mine and mine alone (but to be honest not much of value was lost)... Before I attempt that again I will make sure what I have to say is worth hearing :)
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> was thinking of starting my own blog on blogspot
<Kilos> whatever you put there musta seemed important at the time
<superfly> nlsthzn: I have a technology blog, and I have a personal blog
<nlsthzn> superfly: makes more sense I suppose
<superfly> my technology blog goes on Ubuntu-ZA, clug park, etc
<Kilos> and 365 that heading for7oo and some change
<Kilos> Maaz, multiply 365 by 2
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> stupid bot
<Kilos> 703  i think
<Kilos> 730
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> you havent been there nlsthzn 
<Kilos> 365
<Kilos> superfly, link please
<superfly> Maaz: 365*2
<Maaz> superfly: 730
<Kilos> ah thats nice
<superfly> Kilos: sorry, to what?
<Kilos> 365
<superfly> Oh, right... Code365.info
<Kilos> there nlsthzn ^^
<Kilos> but 730 now should be
<nlsthzn> good looking site... and nice idea
<Kilos> yeah i loved going there
<Kilos> now zac gets blamed
<Kilos> joking superfly 
<Kilos> zeref, Code365.info
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<zeref> Kilos, yours?
<Kilos> no the fly
<Kilos> when the fly talks listen
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> Maaz: bite me 
<Maaz> Chomps a big chunk outa your butt
<nlsthzn> grrrrr
<Kilos> lol you dont give up nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> aan houer wen (or some such)
<zeref> lol kilos
<zeref> i'll listen
<Kilos> he's the man
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<zeref> meh, comp freezing
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> *yawn*
<nlsthzn> sounds like it must be pretty cold there then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go sleep superfly 
<Kilos> you getting old now
<superfly> Kilos: I have work to do, oom...
<Kilos> farming is hard work
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<tumbleweed> aha, Precise Pangolin
<nlsthzn> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<zeref> Precise Pangolin
<zeref> hmmmm
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and other early birds
<superfly> morning Kilos
<sakhi> morning Kilos superfly and #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi there sakhi 
<superfly> morning sakhi
<Kilos> morning MPD morgs sdehaan 
<Kilos> aw i missed squirm
<morgs> hiya
<superfly> yo morgs!
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> hey kilos
<magespawn> i have a little problem
<magespawn> my laptop is giving me a grub rescue prompt
<Kilos> tell what it is then someone will try to help you
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> been there
<Kilos> Maaz, google grub rescue prompt on booting
<Maaz> Kilos: "Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 :: "Booting from Grub Rescue" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/booting-from-grub-rescue-582799/ :: "How to chroot Ubuntu using Live CD to fix GRUB rescue prompt ..." http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/ :: "Solving Boot Problems with Grub - 2nd Edition" http://www.linuxf
<Kilos> do you have a live cd magespawn 
<Kilos> or bootable ubuntu stick
<magespawn> have both
<Kilos> one of the above links will help you
<magespawn> ty will have a look
<Kilos> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<Kilos> methinks that one
<magespawn> yup the others are for a dual boot setup
<magespawn> well at least it is only the rgub
<magespawn> ]grub
<magespawn> i will get this right grub
<Kilos> mine did that once and that chroot bit worked
<Kilos> you actually use the cd to reinstall grub if i member right
<nuvolari> o/ lo everyone
<magespawn> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> more nuvolari 
<magespawn> kilos slight problem when i enter this $ sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/myroot
<magespawn> where sdax is the hard drive
<Kilos> sda1
<Kilos> what else is on the pc
<magespawn> nothing just ubuntu
<Kilos> then its sda1
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> magespawn, if i remember right some of the steps didnt seem to work here either but at the end it still fixed the grub
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> will persist
<Kilos> the last half or even 1/2 of the commands
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> 1/4
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> did you get right with the upgrade?
<Kilos> he booted to grub rescue kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ah well no i'm lost, I thought it was an upgrade :p
<magespawn> that was another machine
<magespawn> this is my laptop
<kbmonkey> wow hows that news for apple
<Kilos> kbmonkey, when is our next meeting?
<kbmonkey> Im not sure Kilos, but don't think I can chair it. have no net in the evenings for the while
<Kilos> make the usb modem work and only use irc then data will be min
<kbmonkey> wow there sure are some smelly folks here in the internet cafe o_O
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gotta chair the meeting. jou werk is jou werk
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Good morning/afternoon uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> oh ya you 2 hours ahead hey
<kbmonkey> think the last monday of the month?
<Kilos> lol so you got time to get organised then
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> o/ kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi nlsthzn //
<magespawn> i used this kilos https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue_Mode_.28.27.27grub_rescue.3E.27.27.29_Booting
<Kilos> and its fixed magespawn ?
<magespawn> well i can get into my laptop but now i have to tell it to use that all the the time
<magespawn> 1. set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub
<magespawn> 2.* set root=(hdX,Y)
<magespawn> 3. insmod normal
<magespawn> 4. normal
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<magespawn> after that it boots into my laptop straight away
<Kilos> once in you should be able to fix it
<magespawn> nope
<Kilos> look in synaptic and reinstall grub-pc and grub2 i think
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait while i think
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> got some memories of actually removing grub then installing again
<magespawn> when i use those command above  i get into my laptop but when i restart i end up back at the grub rescue prompt
<Kilos> there is a way to get boot back
<Kilos> i think i was bootpc wait i go look in synaptic
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install boot-repair
<Kilos> and boot-repair-ubuntu i think
<kbmonkey> magespawn, did you try run update-grub as Kilos said?
<kbmonkey> that should redetect and recreate your grub settings
<magespawn> yup but on restart still came up with grub rescue prompt
<Kilos> try boot-repair magespawn 
<Kilos> something wrong in grub.cfg
<Kilos> or the link between 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> mbr and boot missing
<kbmonkey> did you try reinstall grub with the grub-install command?
<kbmonkey> reinstalling grub via synaptic wont do anything useful
<Kilos> i tried so many things i cant remember all of them
<kbmonkey> magespawn, in a terminal do 'man grub-install'
<kbmonkey> it tells you how to install it. do this from within your ubuntu
<Kilos> i think i actually had to do it from root once as well
<Kilos> sudo -i
<kbmonkey> thats right Kilos, you need root/admin access to do any grub stuff
<kbmonkey> the mbr sounds fine as you get to what is called the stage 1 boot loader
<kbmonkey> try grub-install and that will replace any broken grub files, and it should also udpate in one go
<kbmonkey> my time is up again folks
<Kilos> ah, i installed everything again, mbr included
<Kilos> ok kbmonkey  be good and see ya soon
<Kilos> ty for the help
<magespawn> later kbmonkey
<magespawn> ty
<kbmonkey> that ubuntu help page on grub is pretty comprehensive, just take your time with it :)
<Kilos> yeah it must be repairable back to standard boot without needing commands in grub rescue
<kbmonkey> grub rescue is the same as grub ;)
<kbmonkey> useful if you cannot get into your normal system
<Kilos> yeah but its frightening to boot to the grub rescue prompt then you need other commands
<kbmonkey> a live usb/cd would also work
<Kilos> he tried that as well
<Kilos> used these to get in
<Kilos> <magespawn> 1. set prefix=(hdX,Y)/boot/grub
<Kilos> <magespawn> 2.* set root=(hdX,Y)
<Kilos> <magespawn> 3. insmod normal
<Kilos> <magespawn> 4. normal
<magespawn> that is not working now either now i am booting fron live cd
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> now try the first links commands
<magespawn> not so serious will just reinstall if i have too
<Kilos> the chroot ones
<magespawn> who knows me messing around thats what
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> this help page saved my butt many times, the methods here do work :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kbmonkey> ciao amigos!
<Kilos> magespawn, did that lappy have winsucks on before
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> but been running ubuntu long time now
<Kilos> i remember xp adds something to mbr that blocked ubuntu getting in here and install mbr from root fixed that
<Kilos> very frustrating prob that
<Kilos> magespawn, did the boot-repair tool not work or havent you tried it?
<superfly> Kilos: it's not that the MBR "blocks" Ubuntu, its just doesn't support anything other than Windows
<magespawn> where was i supposed to try that from again?
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<magespawn> but from the live cd
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> then you find it in system admin
<Kilos> mount your drive 
<Kilos> those chroot commands
<Kilos> then install boot-repair
<Kilos> i dont know if installing from the cd actually goes into your installation if you dont mount the drive first
<Kilos> try it from the cd and see if you find it in system administration
<magespawn> could not find package
<magespawn> when i type sudo update-grub i get cannot find a device for / is it mounted?
<magespawn> yes it 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, google boot-repair for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu ..." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows :: ""Boot-Repair": Fix Ubuntu Boot Issues (After Installing Another OS Or ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/boot-repair-fix-ubuntu-boot-issues.html :: "Boot-Repair - Simple tool to repair frequent boot 
<Kilos> Maaz, hellooooo
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> oh ty superfly 
<Kilos> magespawn, what happens if you do sudo update
<Kilos> i have boot-repair in synaptic
<Kilos> whew head not working well
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update i think
<magespawn> brb something happening hold on
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> taking awhile to load the boot-repair
<magespawn> but that is now installed and up and running
<magespawn> this here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<magespawn> busy running through the first option now
<Kilos> there was clean-ubiquity as well
<Kilos> i dunno if they come together
<magespawn> here we go lets see what happens now
<Kilos> Maaz, coffe would be nice
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> that worked
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> yes yes
<Kilos> lol yay
<Kilos> i told you that long ago
<magespawn> right now i have to try and get the other machine to work as well
<Kilos> whats wrong there
<Kilos> while you on this one reinstall mbr
<Kilos> try get rid of the windows stuff in mbr
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall mbr
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Kilos> sigh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, boot-repair
<Maaz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<magespawn> brb just changing pc
<magespawn> howdy
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> now on the phone
<magespawn> now all i have  to do today is get the upgrade system working
<magespawn> kilos ty for the help
<Kilos> you welcome magespawn 
<magespawn> kilos i think the problem  with the upgrade is the hard ware only 256mb of ram.
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> going to try lubuntu
<DraZoro> Good day all
<DraZoro>  /me waves to sdehaan
<superfly> Hi DraZoro
<DraZoro> Hello superfly 
<DraZoro> I have just installed 11.10 on my desktop ..it looks amazing 
 * nlsthzn agrees
<magespawn> howdy all
<superfly> magespawn: so how was lubuntu?
<magespawn> looks like the download i have has a problem will not install to the usb drive
<magespawn> will download it again 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lekker not having data caps
<Kilos> hi DraZoro 
<DraZoro> Hello Kilos
 * DraZoro pays a tribute to Steve Jobs ...may he Rest In Peace
<superfly> DraZoro: ah, but the big question is, Will Steve Jobs be laid to rest under an apple tree?
<DraZoro> superfly: That is a good question ...I think that will make a big mark.
<DraZoro> I sow some one go G+ said iPhone 4S = iPhone 4 Steave Jobs
<magespawn> Yup Kilos uncapped adsl ftw
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> magespawn: indeed, uncapped FTW :-D
<magespawn> only 1mbps though i NEED more speed
<DraZoro> Hello magespawn 
<magespawn> hi DraZorro
<magespawn> at that speed it is going to take me an hour or so to get it
<Kilos> hehe try 48kB/s
<DraZoro> magaspawn: I am still on limited data bundles ....I am thinking of getting the 3 Gb from 8.ta but I see uncapped is a way to go. 
<Kilos> then you will be happy with 1m/s
<magespawn> yup all in perspective
<DraZoro> What do you think of LTE guys ...Internet is getting a lot faster 
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, 4Mbps is pretty awesome
<magespawn> my brother in ln law is in the UK told me about a virgin trial 16gbps line to a hundred houses in london
<magespawn> i do not think i can get the 4mbps line here in hluhluwe
<magespawn> think 1mbps is the fastest here
<DraZoro> magaspawn: How much does it cost in you in total per month for the ADSL rental ?
<Kilos> DraZoro, dont you use tab with nicks?
<Kilos> type mag and hit tab
<Kilos> you fast typers dont worry about the little things
<DraZoro> Kilos: Wow kilos that rocks 
<Kilos> yeah without that my life would be much harder
<DraZoro> Kilos: I was not away of this feature .
<Kilos> i think the fly told me two years ago about
<DraZoro> I am using Empathy 
<Kilos> works great with funny nicks
<Kilos> ah
<DraZoro> Funny I always used tab under bash just never tried it on IRC ....:) I guess we learn new things everyday 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> R728 i think DraZorro
<magespawn> or R782
<DraZoro> magespawn: Ok thanks 
<magespawn> i should hope you do 
<Kilos> magespawn, i couldnt install ubuntu on my p3 with 256m ram but with 128m more it worked
<magespawn> there seems to be some hang up not sure what so trying all sorts of things
<Kilos> it used to install halfway then hang
<DraZoro> I think text install work much better on low memory 
<magespawn> this just hangs completely and at various different stages.
<superfly> yeah, as DraZoro said, use the text installer
<magespawn> is there a problem installing to sata drives
<Kilos> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/68318-no-form-linux-sees-my-sata-hard-drive.html
<Kilos> hope that helpps
<Kilos> thats not a stutter its a high speed lip flap
<magespawn> ha lol
<superfly> magespawn: no, I've never had a problem installing to sata drives
<superfly> it's just windows
<DraZoro> I will catch in later guys ....Keep it cool.
<DraZoro> Kilos:  Thanks for the tip once again :)
<DraZoro> I will never get nick names wrong once again 
<morgs> Maaz: tell DraZoro if you consider 8ta 3G, make sure you have coverage - it is restricted to only Telkom towers so only certain places in the country. Check http://www.8ta.com/coverage/8tanetwork/
<Maaz> morgs: Got it, I'll tell DraZoro on freenode
<magespawn> well there is the fine print for you
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Kilos what morgs said
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hluhluwe is not even on the map
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> magespawn: easy way to check if you can get 4Mbps is to go to the telkom site and "check if your exchange supports ADSL"
<superfly> https://secureapp.telkom.co.za/checkadsl/check.htm
<magespawn> i see from the 8ta site that national coverage is provided by mtn would have been ironic if they used vodacom
<magespawn> superfly will check it out
<magespawn> it does support 4mbps will have to see how much more that will cost
<superfly> magespawn: 4Mbps + uncapped from Afrihost costs me around R1000/month
<superfly> magespawn: it might sound expensive, but it's cheaper than the Vodacom Broadband Advanced I was using
<magespawn> R899 excluding line rental from mweb
<magespawn> voice line rental
<magespawn> is that unshaped superfly?
<superfly> I have one of the Closer packages on my phone line, free install + a certain number of free calls per month
<superfly> magespawn: semi-shaped
<superfly> unshaped at night
<superfly> it doesn't bother me though, I don't use BitTorrent much
<magespawn> i see. i am only at the shop during the day
<magespawn> i use the adsl to get a lot of software and such
<magespawn> currently costs me R588 plus voice line rental
<magespawn> i think that is R180.00 for business
<magespawn> can go uncapped and unshaped for 1299 per month.
 * tumbleweed is still on WA titan spceial. R600 for 10Mbps DSL + 25 G + free access to WA's mirror
<magespawn> i dream of having my own leased line
<magespawn> tumbleweed who is that?
<magespawn> Maaz google ubuntu text installer
<Maaz> magespawn: "Alternative downloads | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download :: "Installation/LowMemorySystems - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems :: "Installation/MinimalCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD :: "Installation/FromWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Inst
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> Enjoy magespawn
<tumbleweed> magespawn: who is what?
<magespawn> WA Titan
<tumbleweed> magespawn: webafrica. Titan was a special they had a year or two back
<magespawn> okay i see
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> hehe. just saw on the news who steve jobs is
<Kilos> superfly, clever
<Kilos> buried under an apple tree
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: ?
<superfly> :-)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
 * Kilos wonders where they will bury billy boy
<Kilos> under the pearly gates
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  kinda dead here hey?
<Kilos> inetpro, lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> Maaz, where is everybody
<Maaz> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> Maaz, find them all
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos ... sorry was watching a movie :)
<Kilos> np
 * superfly is working... again
<Kilos> eish.
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<Kilos> luckily i not wicked
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Kilos> not too late superfly 
<nlsthzn> o/
<zeref> jesus, just spent 2hrs trying to setup my friends wireless connection
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-07
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<skarr> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there skarr 
<nuvolari> parleys.com sucks.
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> adobe air on linux #fail
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> hi morgs
<morgs> hi Kilos and everyone
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> byt die stof maar gaan aan :P
<Kilos> mooi
<kbmonkey> hello again ubuntoers
<Kilos> hehe hiya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> vnstat
<kbmonkey> oops sorry ;p
<kbmonkey> now you know what i use to track my data usage 
<kbmonkey> how are you Kilos? hows the head feeling?
<Kilos> iftop
<Kilos> bearable ty kbmonkey hows you
<Kilos> install iftop then start it with the command sudo iftop -p -P
<Kilos> i havent worked out the extra options yet
<totimkopf> hallo
<Kilos> hi totimkopf 
<kbmonkey> hello
<superfly> hi
<kbmonkey> usually reading the man pages tells everything about all the options
<kbmonkey> oh hello there superfly :]
<Kilos> i have kbmonkey but dont understand most
<Kilos> no forget i am a appy geek
<kbmonkey> ha ha fair enough 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some of those man pages are greek to me
<Kilos> hehe
<totimkopf> Kilos:  hoe gaan het met jou, maatje
<totimkopf> dit*
<totimkopf> jammer
<Kilos> like i find i have PSI+ installed but dunno what it is
<Kilos> lol goed dankie totimkopf 
<Kilos> en daar
<Kilos> hoe weet jy ek praat die taal
<totimkopf> want ek ken jy
<totimkopf> jou*
<Kilos> lol skelm
<totimkopf> jammer maar my afrikaans is nogal steeds kak
<totimkopf> u is 'n oom
<totimkopf> waar?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> who are you skelm
<Kilos> sounds near to drubin
<totimkopf> ek kom van texas af
<Kilos> oh
<drubin> Kilos: jammer ek kanie alles lees
<drubin> Kilos: waat is naby my?
<Kilos> whew thats long time no chat
<Kilos> you were coming here hey?
<totimkopf> ja hoor
<totimkopf> dis reg
<Kilos> mooi man. hoe werk jou planne uit
<kbmonkey> a texan that talks die tall, nice! :D
<kbmonkey> he he
<totimkopf> ja hoor ek hou daarvan om afrikaans te praat
<Kilos> skuus drubin ek het gedink totimkopf was jy wat my terg
<totimkopf> hehe
<drubin> Kilos: kk tot siens
<Kilos> he learned of the interwebs i think if i member right
<totimkopf> nee ek's ander dude :p
<totimkopf> ja dis reg
<totimkopf> op die blabber network
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have ytou tried iftop
<Kilos> you as well
<Kilos> gaan dit nog goed totimkopf 
<totimkopf> ek weet nie wat dit is nie
<kbmonkey> no im just updating my system then i'll install it kilos
<Kilos> you shoulda done it first then you could see what the updates cost you too
<totimkopf> Kilos: het jy dalk skype?
<Kilos> or have you just done a clean install
<kbmonkey> apt tell me update used 11.6 MB but at the net cafe so I pay per time
<Kilos> nee totimkopf my pc is te stadig en bandwidth is te duur hier
<kbmonkey> also i needed to upgrade as I had a dependency conflict cos I messed around with stuff ;P
<Kilos> lol
<totimkopf> ag nee :(
<kbmonkey> wow nice one Kilos !
<Kilos> what?
<totimkopf> ek kijk 'n fliek, Ghost In The Sheel, het jy dit gesien?
<totimkopf> Shell*
<totimkopf> kyk*
<totimkopf> sjoe
<Kilos> nee
<totimkopf> hmm
<Kilos> kyk is the correct way to say look totimkopf 
<Kilos> you got it
<Kilos> drussell, wb
<totimkopf> het jy 'Breaker Morant' gesien?
<drussell> Kilos: thx :o)
<drussell> Kilos: oneiric update and reboot ;o)
<Kilos> thats nice drussell 
<Kilos> will get there one day too
<Kilos> nee totimkopf 
<Kilos> ek sien maar min movies
<totimkopf> it's the only movie i know of about the boer war
<totimkopf> it's cool
<Kilos> there is a nice song you can get about the war too
<Kilos> called de la rey
<totimkopf> yes, i know it
<Kilos> actually a video
<totimkopf> he was a general wasn't he
<totimkopf> a boer general
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> did you find breaker morant with google totimkopf 
<totimkopf> yes
<Kilos> i dont think we made many movies about it. brings up too much bad feeling
<totimkopf> why bad?
<Kilos> the way the english had to burn everything and lock up women and kids to be able to win
<totimkopf> ah yes
<totimkopf> the english made the first concentration camp
<totimkopf> terrible
<Kilos> yip and started the scorched earth policy i think
<totimkopf> scorched earth policy?
<Kilos> burn and destroy every thing
<DraZoro> Hello 
<Kilos> not nice to only be able to win a war because you enemy has no food
<Kilos> hiya dra
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> DraZoro, morning
<DraZoro> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> i forgot the tab
<DraZoro> I noticed in my stem userA can change to directory to let's say /home/userB is that normal ?
<DraZoro> I mean userA can access 
<kbmonkey> gotta run, play well with maaz, kilos 
<DraZoro> I mean userA can access data from userB 
<Kilos> cheers kbmonkey  go well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> DraZoro, i dunno
<DraZoro> Under Fedora that was not possible 
<kbmonkey> DraZoro, the permissions depends, im not sure by default, but read access may be set for the user files
<Kilos> isnt user a you?
<DraZoro> Kilos: Nope
<Kilos> oh others use the pc too
<DraZoro> Yes
<DraZoro> I have added 3 users on the same machine 
<Kilos> where do you fit in then?
<DraZoro> I am the first user 
<Kilos> who has admin rights
<DraZoro> Kilos: Me
<Kilos> then others wont be able to change much then
<DraZoro> Yes ....I think I will have to change the access rights manually 
<DraZoro> I don't want them to see each others folders and files 
<Kilos> then everything gotta be password protected i think
<Kilos> what does google say about other user access right
<DraZoro> Kilos: I will check ...Another o
<Kilos> you will need to talk to one of the clever guys to sort that out
<DraZoro> Another option is to encrypt their home folders 
<DraZoro> Kilos: Thanks you did help
<Kilos> yw DraZoro 
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<DraZoro> Hello |3o|3
<|3o|3> Hey Guys
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> hi secbrid 
<Kilos> first time here?
<kodez> evening uncle kilos
<Kilos> hi there kodez 
<kodez> it's been a while not connected, what's interesting of late?
<Kilos> kbmonkey has gone to capetown
<Kilos> and miss behaving there
<Kilos> and doesnt have uncapped any more so he visits in the morning from an internet cafe
<secbrid> Hi Kilos, been a while :)
<Kilos> everyone else seems to be working harder than ever
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> do i know you secbrid 
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> sorry if i have forgotten you
<Kilos> never heard of that country--- Internic Commersial
<Kilos> Commercial
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, strong
<Maaz> Kilos My coffee is always strong. If it is too strong for you then add more milk
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> we need to start catching people and branding their names on
<zeref> hurrrmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> sore throat?
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> feels like teh flu is coming
<Kilos> eish
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> and my ubuntu keeps freezing, and visual effects keeps crashing
<zeref> FFFFUUUUU
<Kilos> double eish
<Symmetria> heh
<Kilos> is it properly updated?
<Kilos> and upgraded
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> what release are you using zeref 
<Kilos> natty
<zeref> lucid
<zeref> syslog and Xorg.0 show nothing
<Kilos> does the pc hang
<Kilos> or can you still switch desktops etc
<zeref> yeah, cant even ctrl+alt+f1
<Kilos> i had that about an hour ago and on rebooting it didnt even see the drive
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> had to pull battery out for 5 mins and then setup bios and then it was ok 
<Kilos> almost as if bios lost everything
<zeref> visual effects just crashed again
<Kilos> i think its the pc
<Kilos> graphics card maybe
<Kilos> set the visual effects to
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> sec i go see
<zeref> it was on normal
<zeref> now just turned it off
<zeref> graphics card is ok
<Kilos> put it on none and see then
<zeref> was working in debian squeeze
<zeref> guess no more rotating deskop :P
<Kilos> i dunno how to do that
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> lol
<zeref> compizconfig manager
<Kilos> what is rotating desktops
<Kilos> from what to what
<zeref> when you move to a new workspace, it rotates to the next one
<Kilos> oh dont you just click on the desktop you want
<Kilos> i use 9
<zeref> yeah you click, at it rotates
<zeref> i use 7
<zeref> still not enough, lol
<Kilos> oh is that what you mean rotates
<zeref> yebo
<Kilos> add mor then
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> heh
<zeref> i thought 4 was enough
<Kilos> i love that feature
<Kilos> hate minimising every thing
<zeref> suddently, one for terminal, irc,programming, pdf, emacs
<zeref> etc
<zeref> yeah, it was a horror on windows
<Kilos> yes i use for mail and pidgin and xchat and iftop and others for other thing
<Kilos> i hate windows
<zeref> hehe
<zeref> i only use the windows pc for games
<zeref> not word or anything like taht
<zeref> *no
<Kilos> thats all it is good for
<zeref> i still wonder why varsities dont go open source
<superfly> because microsoft gives them blanket licenses
<Kilos> i also find that strange, especially if the got a freedom toaster there
<zeref> superfly: blanket licenses?
<superfly> zeref: yes, they pay a fixed amount per year, and they get to use as many copies of all Microsoft software as they like
<superfly> Windows, Visual Studio, the lot
<zeref> aah i see
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> you still woprking or lurking tonight
<Kilos> working
<superfly> Kilos: working
<Kilos> and hows mrs_fly  and zac
<superfly> they're doing fine
<Kilos> maybe one day when you old and rich you can lurk some
<Kilos> zeref, is pc ok now
<zeref> yeah seems ok now
<zeref> http://www.pythonchallenge.com/pc/def/linkedlist.php
<zeref> WTF
<Kilos> then i think its your graphics card that cant handle the effects
<zeref> meh, bleh
<zeref> 1GB nvidia 9500GT
<Kilos> dont take my word for it
<superfly> zeref: ah yes, the Python challenge, very awesome :-)
<Kilos> that should be fine
<zeref> yeah, i'm enjoying tehm just number 4, i've got no cooking clue where to start
<Kilos> does it get very hot zeref 
<zeref> i know i have to use urllib
<zeref> Kilos, nope
<Kilos> whew you got an ugly prob to sort
<superfly> zeref: did you click on the image?
<Kilos> just try borrow another card from someone and check
<zeref> superfly: ya
<zeref> but i know i figure it out soonz
<zeref> Kilos, i'm the only one in this res with a graphics card
<zeref> they all using lappies
<Kilos> eish
<zeref> superfly
<zeref> hmmm, the url nothing =xxxxx
<zeref> sigh
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> crashed again
<zeref> just logged me out
<zeref> ubuntu gods hate me
<Kilos> who
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what client you use
<zeref> for irc?
<Kilos> yeah
<zeref> irssi
<Kilos> dont you like xchat
<Kilos> very stable here
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> never used it
<zeref> Oct  7 21:35:06 ghost kernel: [44881.744844] wnck-applet[3962]: segfault at 21 ip 00961549 sp bfc4d8f0 error 4 in libwnck-1.so.22.3.26[94d000+36000]
<Kilos> do you understand what that means?
<zeref> no, LOL
<zeref> segfault, iets to do with mem access
<Kilos> but segfault doesnt sound good
<zeref> indeed
<Kilos> and my knees rattle when anything mentions the kernel
<Kilos> oh how long has it been hanging
<Kilos> maybe you got something a bit broken in there somewhere
<zeref> the haning started about 3 days ago
<zeref> i fink so to
<Kilos> have you done a recovery
<zeref> just doing some updates/upgrades and waiting to see
<Kilos> you do them from terminal
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm just lurking but I'm neither rich nor old
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro 
<zeref> ya
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> inetpro, what does that line tell you ^^
<Kilos> 22 up i think
<inetpro> hmm... never seen it
<Kilos> zeref, reinstall that  libwnck-1 again too
<Kilos> you use aptitude hey zeref 
<zeref> apt-get
<Kilos> the guys that know say aptitude is better
<Kilos> dunno why
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
 * inetpro wonders what libwnck-1.so is used for
<Kilos> i cant remember if its in lucid or if you must install it
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<zeref> inetpro, i think libwnck controls workspaces, etc
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 
<inetpro> zeref: that sounds like trouble
<zeref> yeah :-(
<inetpro> zeref: try this on the cli
<inetpro> zeref: locate libwnck-1
<Kilos> A library to use for writing pagers and task lists.
<Kilos> This package contains internationalization files.
<Kilos> synaptic tells all
<JabberwockyA19> hi Kilos :)
<zeref> think i'll reinstall it if updates dont change anything
 * JabberwockyA19 looking for a way to rmmod 8139too and modprobe 8169
<zeref> 8139too?
<JabberwockyA19> realtek network card giving problems :(
<zeref> you can sudo rmmod or blacklist it
<JabberwockyA19> those 81... are the kernel modules' names
<Kilos> eish bad friday
<inetpro> zeref: maybe if you can figure out what package the file belongs to you can try troubleshooting from there
<JabberwockyA19> zeref: if I remove the 8139too driver it doesn't detect the network card
<zeref> thanks inetpro i'll try that
<zeref> Jabber, what kind of problems is it giving?
<JabberwockyA19> I wonder if there's a way to force the old driver
 * JabberwockyA19 hopes he doens't have to rebuild the kernel
<inetpro> zeref: if you have found the file you search the package with dpkg -S /path/to/file
<zeref> Jabber, cant you blacklist the new driver and modprobe the old one?
<inetpro> zeref: I see others also having the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1545952
<Kilos> lol zeref when you type someones nick type the first three letters and hit tab and you should get the whole nick
<JabberwockyA19> if I modprobe the new one eth0 is gone
<JabberwockyA19> if I do 'lspci -k' it shows that the card is compatible under both drivers
 * JabberwockyA19 will be back now
<zeref> Kilos, TIL something new :-D
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> TIL?
<zeref> Today I learnt
<Kilos> oh
<zeref> inetpro: i see, sigh
<inetpro> eish, lots of them having problemos with wnck-applet
<Kilos> i dont know all the meanings i a ballie
<Kilos> inetpro, is there a way to fix broken packages in cli
<inetpro> Kilos: all depends on the meaning of the word broken
<Kilos> in synaptic you go edit and fix broken and it loks for broken packages
<Kilos> not working properly
<Kilos> isnt that broken
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> and synaptic also finds packages that arent upgraded even after update and upgrade in cli
<inetpro> Kilos: in the context of apt the word broken would most likely mean that you had some kind of trouble during installation time
<Kilos> oh not when probs appear later
<inetpro> --fix-broken = attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place.
<Kilos> is that apt-get
<zeref> ummmm, why not dpkg --configure -a?
<zeref> fixes broken packages
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, that's from man apt-get
<Kilos> i think dpkg does that only for files not configured properly
<Kilos> so it would be sudo apt-get --fix-broken or must you name the package
<Kilos> or the path as well
<inetpro> zeref: you might also wanna look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/576751
<zeref> Kilos or use: sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> oh yes
<inetpro> zeref: I'm not sure whether this is related but I'm quoting from the above link "The panel with the wnck-applet needs to have both auto-hide and transparency enabled for the memory leak to show up..."
<inetpro> that's from comment #18
<zeref> hmm, i'm reading that now....
<zeref> i only have transparency enabled..
<zeref> someone also mentioned a problem with the themes
<inetpro> zeref: another writes "killall wnck-applet" fixes the problem, with a couple popups asking to restart the window list and desktop switcher, then everything is fine.
<inetpro> http://us.generation-nt.com/bug-351452-gnome-panel-wnck-applet-uses-100-cpu-help-166561301.html
<zeref> yeah, the memory goes down after that
<inetpro> zeref: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<zeref> but then it will begin to rise sooner or later
<zeref> 10.04
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> try upgrading
<zeref> and its a 2010 problem :-(
<zeref> ubuntu, why you no fix xD
<zeref> eish, was really wating to upgrade to 12.04
<inetpro> was 10.04 not a LTS version as well?
<zeref> *waiting
<zeref> it is
<inetpro> that's not nice
<zeref> what version do use?
<zeref> 1.04
<zeref> lol
<zeref> 11.04
 * inetpro uses Kubuntu
<inetpro> am currently on 10.10
<zeref> hmm, i've being stuck on gnome, since coming from debian, soooo used to it
<inetpro> zeref: well a week from now you should be able to go to 11.10
<inetpro> zeref: I think ubuntu gnome has had significant updates since 10.04
<zeref> yeah, think i'll upgrade to that, and to play around with unity
<zeref> yeah, still using gnome 2.30.2
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> Kilos: nou wat nou?
 * superfly uses Kubuntu and is on 11.10
<Kilos> you gotta upgrade step for step
<Kilos> not from 10.04 to 11.10 one shot
<inetpro> zeref: Kilos may be right
<zeref> i think he is
<zeref> unless, clean install with 11.10
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> if you dont have data cap upgrade to maverick
<Kilos> maverick rocks
<zeref> we uncapped here xD
<Kilos> all lucids probs are fixed
<zeref> http://www.1channel.ch/tv-9594-The-Big-Bang-Theory/season-5-episode-4
<zeref> big bang time :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why our interwebs are so slow
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> all the varsities watch tv
 * inetpro bought a 1GB bundle from VC yesterday and was shocked to see 2GB available
<Kilos> and now with video chat on facebook
<inetpro> seem they have a special going on now
<zeref> take all the internets
<Kilos> yeah R189 for 2g inetpro 
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> R389
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> http://www.vodacom.co.za/vodacom/services/Broadband/Promotion+and+Deals/Double+your+data?selected=7_a_Pro_3_Dou_1455&ciFormat=default&ht=t&campaignId=campaignlink4
<Kilos> now i forget been a while since i got one
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> R279.00 for 1GB which gets doubled
<Kilos> just tell prices
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> was 389 for 2 g always
<inetpro> R319.00 gives you 3GB
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> R369.00 gives you 4GB
<Kilos> they dropped R70
<inetpro> and R429.00 gives you 5GB
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> price wars
<Kilos> they were R389 for 2g
<inetpro> With the “Double-your-Prepaid-data” promotion, you get double the allocated data for Prepaid and Top Up once-off data bundles for all Broadband Standard MyGig 1, MyGig 1.5, MyGig 2 and MyGig 2.5 data bundles purchased between 19 September 2011 and 31 October 2011
<Kilos> eish one month only
<inetpro> now if only VC could see me promting that and give me some more for free
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> promoting*
<Kilos> hehe i would promote all day here and pidgin
<inetpro> it's still very pricey but starting to get better
<Kilos> yeah much cheaper
<Kilos> lekker slaap inetpro 
<Kilos> ek moegerig nou
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie, selle daar
<Kilos> sleep tight all
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-08
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<nlsthzn> o/ to all in ZA land :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hello uncle Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> All well?
<Kilos> yeah ty and there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> OK... same old same old...
<Kilos> here is a all well add for you
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVTTE90g78Y
<nlsthzn> @work so no good, but thanks :)
<Kilos> aw sorry nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> no worries :)
<Kilos> zeref, did you win??
<Kilos> and you JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> good morning Kilos, no I just used a pci network card
<Kilos> ah
<JabberwockyA19> I've got two of those motherboards, the only OS I've gotten the network cards to work was, ironically, in windows vista
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> have you tried the manufacturers for more info
<Kilos> then lotsa googling
<Kilos> google setting up that card in linux
<Kilos> if redhat or mint or so go drivers then use alien to convert to .deb
<JabberwockyA19> hehe there's no hope for that board unless I reverse eng. it
<Kilos> well if you can do that it will keep you outa trouble for a while
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> im thinking of the wrong guy now
<Kilos> someone battled with a modem. and i membered after a few days i had to use ozerocdof to get mine working
<Kilos> ozerocdoff
<zeref> hurrrrmmmmm
<zeref>  Kilos> zeref, did you win??
<zeref> yebo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> great, what was the prob
<zeref> i had to change the tranparency in the panel
<zeref> to opague
<zeref> BOOM
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> was it an update that changed it
<Kilos> i was working before
<Kilos> it
<zeref> nah, i read the bug report on the freeze problem
<zeref> okes said that the wnck was the prob
<zeref> mem leak
<Kilos> ah an actual bug
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> glad you fixed it
<Kilos> well done
<zeref> ;-D
<zeref> wasa going to upgrade to 10.10
<Kilos> you can do that safely i am sure
<Kilos> i found 10.10 just that bit better
<zeref> yeah, but since prob is fixed, i'll wait to 12.04
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then gnome gone
<zeref> yeah :-(
<zeref> i'll run 11.10 on a VM to check it out
<zeref> sigh, need to find a job in the holi's
 * JabberwockyA19 notices netbeans have been removed from oneiric repos
<Kilos> thats life lad
<zeref> nooooooo
<JabberwockyA19> I actaully dont like the multiverse anyhow :P
<JabberwockyA19> only brought it in last night 
<JabberwockyA19> I'm still waiting for my beta access to desura
<Kilos> superfly, hows the grass, become lawn yet\
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-09
<totimkopf> ek sit en ek eet vis en tjips :D
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos to please send me a link, I'm not subscribed to the list
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * Symmetria deletes his accounts on 80% of tenet servers
<Symmetria> :P yay, no access, no responsibility
<Symmetria> rotfl
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: please fix debian.mirror.ac.za first :)
<Symmetria> tumbleweed heh, I'm retaining access to that :P
<Symmetria> I'll still be helping with mirror from outside tenet
<Symmetria> whats wrong with debian.mirror anyway
<tumbleweed> stalled for a week, again
<Symmetria> wtf, will look in a second, need to just be careful because bandwidth is in short supply at the moment
<tumbleweed> you and ambo should probably subscribe to debian-mirrors@l.d.o as well: http://lists.debian.org/debian-mirrors/2011/10/msg00000.html
<Symmetria> seacom is dead
<tumbleweed> oh, that sucks
<Symmetria> and will be dead for the next 10 to 14 days
 * tumbleweed wonders how he didn't notice
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/371306-SEACOM-Outage
<Symmetria> heh bargain on at least 10 days, though possibly as long as 15 
<tumbleweed> :/
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> you been kinda scarce
<Kilos> Maaz, spell scarce
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Alo uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> sad day for sa rugger fans hey
<nlsthzn> :'(
<superfly> hi Kilos, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey superfly :)
<Kilos> hey superfly hows things?
<superfly> Kilos: they'll be good when the food gets here
<Kilos> lol you at a restaurant
<superfly> no, at home!
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> here it is...
<Kilos> go help the yank
<Kilos> lol sorry mrs_fly 
<nlsthzn> :) om nom nom
<superfly> chicken braai
<Kilos> dont talk with your mouth half full
<Kilos> fill it and shut up
<Kilos> enjoy
 * nlsthzn us chuffed, will get to go to Dubai this Thursday for the Oneiric release party :D
<nlsthzn> *is
<Kilos> thats nice
<inetpro> guten abend
<nlsthzn> alo inetpro 
<Kilos> yo inetpro gaan dit goed boet
<inetpro> heh, ok and you guys?
<Kilos> well ty
 * inetpro is happy that the sharks are coming home
<Kilos> not the sharks man
<Kilos> die dom bokke
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: now them sharks have a chance to win the local cup
<Kilos> yeah
 * nlsthzn stays quiet, Bulls and Bokke in one week-end :( Oh well
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you can't win them all
<nlsthzn> To true :)
<Kilos> yeah but its hard to wait for years or even 8 for another win
<Kilos> they were dom
<Kilos> shoulda lost the game against
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i forgot
<nlsthzn> Wales
<Kilos> wales maybe
<nlsthzn> I can see them winning this cup
<Kilos> ya then wlaes woulda played the ausies now
<Kilos> yeah they are super fit and very committed
<nlsthzn> Yup... but if you want to be world champs you need to be able to beat anyone IMO...
<Kilos> the prob was mainly the ref
<Kilos> gave a few bad decisions against us
<Kilos> and its hard to play the ref as well
<inetpro> watch the french rooster 
<Kilos> anyone of them can win except the ausies
<Kilos> they bad guys
<Kilos> dirty players
<Kilos> their motto is win by any means
<Kilos> that pocock shoulda been carded he made so many illegal moves in rucks
<Kilos> but they name him man of the match
<Kilos> i got a 2 trojans today
<Kilos> killed pidgin
<Kilos> clamtk found them
<inetpro> Kilos: what did it found?
<Kilos> trojan virusses
<Kilos> i shoulda written it down
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> was deep in /home/miles/ more/more/
<Kilos> the minute a message came in on pidgin pc hung
<inetpro> you shoud have posted it here
<Kilos> 3 reboots then i removed pidgin and got clam
<Kilos> yeah i shoulda
<Kilos> one was is pine something
<Kilos> dont even know what that is
<inetpro> Kilos: there should be a log, or perhaps it's still in your history
<Kilos> i was doff i didnt tell clam to save
<inetpro> I'm sure it's a false positive
<Kilos> dunno where else to look for them
<Kilos> whatever it was it really messed up pidgin
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you know that?
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> Kilos: "it really messed up pidgin"
<Kilos> if i booted and didnt open pidgin then all was fine and if i opened pidgin and there was no incoming all was fine
<Kilos> first incoming on msn killed pidgin
<inetpro> Kilos: that still doesn't mean much
<Kilos> eish boet. i dunno what else to say
<inetpro> Kilos: don't wipe your evidence next time
<Kilos> it mighta been in somewhere else even deeper, im sorry i didnt save the results
<Kilos> no i wont
<Kilos> it wont be in cat or tail will it
<Kilos> or only clam
<inetpro> hmm.... the cat has no tail
<Kilos> one was somewhere in wine as well
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: well you seem to be playing with fire :-)
<Kilos> but i monly had wine to try a game months ago and it was too slow so forgot about it
<Kilos> i dont go online with wine
<Kilos> and i have ufw as well
<inetpro> Kilos: msn has always been bad news
<inetpro> then again I have not used it for a long time, perhaps they changed?
<Kilos> i have no choice inetpro thats where my girls are
<Kilos> and xmpp been sick for weeks now
<inetpro> Kilos: that is just wrong
<Kilos> what inetpro 
<Kilos> member i told you about xmpp cutting off every 2 mins or so
<Kilos> i removed otr as well
<Kilos> little bit better
<Kilos> 5 mins now
<inetpro> Kilos: not xmpp that has been sick, more likely your gmail account that has a few buggy connections to your buddies
<Kilos> why would that be after over a year using it
<inetpro> Kilos: rename your .purple folder and start a fresh profile
<Kilos> even when they offline xmpp disconnects every now and again
<Kilos> will completely removing pidgin not do that
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> unless you talk to it nicely
<Kilos> lol i used synaptic and said completely remove all the pidgin packages
<inetpro> then aagain you can't really talk to it, so just forget it and do it yourself
<inetpro> Kilos: when you uninstall thunderbird after having used it for many years, do you want it to remove all your emails?
<Kilos> lol i use evolution
<Kilos> i was desparate
<inetpro> Kilos: s/thunderbird/evolution/
<Kilos> no pidgin no contact to that side
<Kilos> i know what you are getting at
<Kilos> i go look for .purple
<inetpro> Kilos: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple.20111009
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: just make sure you have closed pidgin before doing that
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what does that do
<inetpro> Kilos: tell me
<Kilos> oh renames it
<Kilos> to 20111009
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ok wait i go look for man mv
<inetpro> it will just add ".20111009" to the name
<inetpro> could be anything else really
<Kilos> yes but then its .purple.20111009 not .purple
<Kilos> right
<inetpro> like mv ~/.purple ~/.purple.ThisIsMyBackupCopyOfABrokenPidginProfile
<Kilos> so its basically same as a rename or not
<inetpro> Kilos: yep mv is like rename
<inetpro> short for move 
<Kilos> why would i want a backup of it anyway
<superfly> Kilos: a move and a rename are the same thing, if you think about it
<Kilos> why not delete the whole thing
<inetpro> Kilos: you might want to look at some details in your profile after the fact
<superfly> Kilos: because a broken backup is better than no backup at all
<inetpro> Kilos: that ^^
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> hmmmmm
<zeref> hi guys
<Kilos> i even installed an older version of pidgin
<inetpro> zeref: good evenin
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<superfly> evening zeref
<inetpro> oh and hello superfly
<Kilos> pidgin and xchat and evolution are my life blood
<superfly> hiya inetpro :-)
<zeref> Set the file start_tron.sh in the autostart of your system  << thats the same as start up application right??
<zeref> *applications
<superfly> zeref: it depends
<inetpro> zeref: autostart gives me a shiver down me spine, makes me remember the bad old days of using windows
<nlsthzn> autoexec.bat
<zeref> :fear:
<superfly> inetpro: not necessarily... do you start X manually, or does it autostart? ;-)
<inetpro> superfly: true 
<inetpro> superfly: I'm just not convinced that start_tron.sh is like X
<superfly> inetpro: oh, absolutely... I'm just saying that autostart is not all bad
<zeref> nope, homie of mine want me to test a conky themr
<zeref> *theme
<inetpro> Kilos: you gave up now?
<Kilos> no just added accounts again
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, I was just wondering
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> it sick again
<inetpro> Kilos: how many chat buddies do you have in gmail?
<Kilos> 2
<Kilos> and you wil other account
<inetpro> only two? Are you sure?
<inetpro> Kilos: set pidgin to show offline buddies as well
<Kilos> yip it is
<Kilos> yeah 2
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> i got 2 gmail acounts
<Kilos> one has 2 0nly
<Kilos> other one has 3 or 4
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> only use one so its less data running
<Kilos> got everything pruned to minimum
<inetpro> Kilos: did you start with just default plugins?
<Kilos> yip i got nothing extra added now
<inetpro> now?
<Kilos> since mv ing that .purple
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> i will watch the xmpp connection and let you know
<Kilos> luckily i got all cache rsynced to external
<inetpro> Kilos: aptitude search '~S ~i pidgin'
<inetpro> Kilos: that will list other pidgin packages that you installed
<Kilos> with those '
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> ok what about them
<inetpro> Kilos: how many to start with?
<Kilos> 2 i think
<Kilos> now 5
<Kilos> blinklight and guifications
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... just copy paste the packages in one line 
<Kilos> and themes and plugin pack
<Kilos> to here?
<inetpro> hang on, you already donw it I guess
<inetpro> done*
<Kilos> done what?
<inetpro> try removing blinklight and guifications or at least make sure they are disabled in the plugins
<Kilos> i dunno if xmpp sick anymore
<Kilos> mustnt i first see that
<Kilos> i havent enabled any plugins since installing pidgin again today
<inetpro> Kilos: well it's always a process of elimination, check and see on a step by step basis
<Kilos> at the moment there are only the default plugins
<inetpro> Kilos: try it and see if it breaks
<Kilos> everyone sleeping now
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> can only see tomorrow if they get time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hard living 9 hours behind
<Kilos> ty inetpro i will watch
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> Kilos: BTW that aptitude search term is handy to make a note of
<Kilos> yes ty i save them all, all over the place and them battle to find them again
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> aptitude search '~S filter pattern' - elect packages for which a single version matches both filter and pattern
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> aptitude search '~S filter pattern' - select packages for which a single version matches both filter and pattern
<Kilos> filter and patterns?
<inetpro> the ~i filter is for selecting only installed packages
<inetpro> aptitude Search Term Reference http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<Kilos> ah i can wget that
<Kilos> ty
 * Kilos loves wget
<zeref> meh
<inetpro> zeref: you have connectivity problems?
<zeref> nah, just trying out some conky themes
<zeref> the screenshots look good, but they never look good on my pc
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> why
<zeref> goog ques
<zeref> *good question
<nuvolari> awee
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo za, inetpro 
<nuvolari> er, zeref 
<nuvolari> i meant :P
<Kilos> naand nuvolari lekker slaap
<nuvolari> oi, is oom op pad bed toe?
<Kilos> o naand hello
<zeref> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> amper
<nuvolari> o
<nuvolari> ai, ek hoop oom het 'n lekker dag gehad
<Kilos> ek het gedink jy gaan slaap
<inetpro> wb nuvolari
<nuvolari> amper, net kom groet
<Kilos> ja nie sleg nie dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> en jy
<nuvolari> ek kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> net my duifie was siek vandag
 * nuvolari gee sulke woeste gapings :P
<nuvolari> :-/ 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> waai duifie oom?
<Kilos> pidgin
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maar5 lyk nou weer gesond
<nuvolari> oo, ek dog oom se duifie in australie
<nuvolari> ok, nee dis goed
<Kilos> nee men
<nuvolari> oom, wie ondersteun Tara as dit by rugby kom?
<nuvolari> ek't nie lekker haar tweet vandag verstaan nie
<Kilos> sa
<Kilos> hulle altwee
<nuvolari> ah!
<nuvolari> cool :P ek't gedog sy's 'n aussie
<Kilos> en natal
<Kilos> nee tara haat hulle
<nuvolari> :O doubleh-cool
<nuvolari> *double
<Kilos> se hulle is almal skelms
<nuvolari> Maaz: last tweet by taralsofficial
<Maaz> nuvolari: "@Marajax I wouldn't have a problem with it if it was fair. :P" 10 hours, 27 minutes and 15 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/TaraLSOfficial/statuses/122966857966813184
<Kilos> she calls them criminal get
<nuvolari> o wag, dis nie daai een nie
<Kilos> ja sy hou nie van refs wat nie reguit loop nie
<nuvolari> sy sing nie net mooi nie :D
 * nuvolari het weer so paar keer na haar video gekyk
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kry hoenervleis elke keer
<Kilos> ek ook
<Kilos> ons gsesls elke dag op pidgin
<Kilos> gesels
<Kilos> sy meer parmantig as haar pa
<Kilos> ek was nie by om boude rooi te maak nie
<Kilos> ok guys sleep tight. see ya all tomorrow
<nuvolari> roflmao
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Kilos ag it's okay oom, otherwise she might have screamed her voice out and not sing as beautiful as she does now :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> ok, bedtime
 * nuvolari maak soos mis en val in die pad
<superfly> Nag mensies, ek gaan bed toe.
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-01
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning Squirm
<Squirm> hey there superfly 
<magespawn> good day Squirm, superfly 
<kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> hi kilos
<kilos> i got kubuntu and made a usb startup disk and booted from it. but oh so slow
<kilos> installing from cd is much faster methinks but havent got a cd that can take 703m
<kilos> grrr
<Squirm> usb should be faster
<Squirm> thus where SSD's came in
<kilos> i dunno , even tried it in another port
<kilos> but it is installing slowly anyway
<superfly> kilos: installs are always slow
<superfly> even Ubuntu
<kilos> from cd it goes through the motions here much faster. can install ubuntu in 25 mins
<Squirm> USB2 high-speed (480 Mbit/s)
<Squirm> a 24x DVD drive is
<Squirm> 265.92 Mbit/s
<kilos> maybe i aint got high speed ports
<kilos> but looks like its doing good
<Squirm> my pc is 6 years old and I'd think it'd be high speed 
<Squirm> copies 150Mb is about 10s
<kilos> im not sure of age on this one. its p4 but only ddr ram not ddr2
<kilos> and one gig ram here
<kilos> dunno if they make ddr in 1g cards
<kilos> only 2 slots
<Squirm> that should be fine
<kilos> well unity worked on it
<Squirm> were just comparing cdrom vs usb speeds
<kilos> it seems to be doing ok
<kilos> 89%
<kilos> its in
<kilos> tween 20 and 25 mins i think it was
<kilos> so must been cheating in the background
<kilos> hehe
<kilos> first usb install 
<kilos> yay music
<kilos> sound works
<kilos> black screen?
<kilos> can ctrl+alt+f2 but got no gui
<kilos> the goose will be happy im trying kde
<kilos> superfly, cant kubuntu afford a gui
<kilos> hehe
<superfly> kilos: try pressing alt+shift+f12
<kilos> no change superfly 
<superfly> kilos: did you log in yet?
<kilos> yes that went fine
<superfly> so you logged in, then what?
<kilos> after password it went black
<kilos> tried again, same thing
<superfly> black... hrm
<superfly> and then you pressed alt+shift+f12 ?
<kilos> first time yes the logged in that way and type sudo kdm start
<kilos> back to prompt
<kilos> f2 not f12
<superfly> kilos: OK, hold on. Do you get a GUI login prompt, or a CLI prompt?
<kilos> sorry i misread that
<kilos> gui
<superfly> then you logged in using the GUI, and got a black screen?
<kilos> yessir
<superfly> alright, when you get to the black screen, type alt+shift+f12 (yes, not F2, F12)
<kilos> ya
<kilos> it came
<superfly> "it came"?
<kilos> gui arrived now i can start looking for things
<kilos> hehe
<kilos> is it gonna need the f12 every time
<superfly> ya, I thought so... your graphics card can't handle KDE's desktop effects
<superfly> no, you can turn them off
<superfly> kilos: what graphics card do you have?
<kilos> nvidia
<kilos> fx something
<superfly> ah, and you don't have the proprietary drivers installed
<kilos> havent nothing yet
<kilos> i will do nvidi-current as soon as i got rsync of archives and update upgrade done
<kilos> lucky i got 2 pcs
<superfly> kilos: OK, for the moment we can turn them off. In your menu, go to the Applications tab, then click on Settings, and then click on System Settings
<kilos> im there
<superfly> right, click on "Desktop Effects"
<superfly> Then, there's a check box on the first page you see that says, "Enable desktop effects at startup" - untick it.
<kilos> im there
<kilos> ah ty superfly 
<superfly> kilos: one other thing you can do - by default KDE likes you to click once to do things, and most folks are used to double-clicking, so we can switch it to double-click if you'd like
<kilos> ok where superfly ?
<kilos> back to them settings?
<superfly> yes
<kilos> trying to find terminal
<superfly> then look for "Input Devices"
<kilos> got it
<superfly> then under the Mouse section, there's a section that talks about either single-click or double-click
<superfly> kilos: the terminal is called Konsole
<kilos> ah what makes for the one click?
<kilos> got it ty
<kilos> i spose if i can survive unity i can survive kde
<kilos> maybe feed family eggs tonight. no time to make a meal
<kilos> ok guys i steal modem here. see you from kde after updates
<kilos> be good
<kilos> aw superfly mobile broadband button grayed out
<kilos> i go try see if it sees fone as modem
<superfly> kilos: do you have KPPP installed?
<superfly> Menu -> Applications -> Internet
<Kilos> oh well, we be kdefied now
<Kilos> toods chanserv
<inetpro> ehlo Kilos, and all others
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> mm no sound here
<Kilos> yet!!
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> hi inetpro
<Kilos> me quassel fied in kde
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hmm
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> alo not_found hows you
<Kilos> i be on kubuntu now
<not_found> cool... Kubuntu 12.04|
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> yip
<not_found> I be fine thanks
<not_found> cool, KDE 4.8 is very cool
<Kilos> installed twice. first time it didnt see the modem
<Kilos> so did all updates upgrades via cell. so slow at 4kB/s
<Kilos> this time it sees modem and goiung lekker
<Kilos> going as well
<not_found> http://youtu.be/8gFmFmgKvRM
<Kilos> whats that not_found ?
<not_found> some random SA music on youtube
<Kilos> oh lol
<Kilos> i dont do music online. data hog
<Kilos> but no sound here on xchat yet or quassel
<Kilos> grr
<not_found> oh well
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> was hoping to be like the fly and say i dont have probs i use kubuntu
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> not_found, is gdebi a gnome tool? whats the kde one?
<not_found> Kilos, I see there is gdebi-kde
<not_found> I haven't tried it but seems to be gdebi for KDE
<Kilos> some package tool took over after i double clicked on ibid daily package
<Kilos> dolphin is nice
<Kilos> shows packages well
<Kilos> aw missed him
<Kilos> not very patient was he
<Kilos> hyper active dude
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> how is Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you Cantide ?
<Kilos> trying to find sound for my xchat
<Kilos> and/or quassel
<Cantide> i'm okay '-' eating dinner :)
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> I'm alive!
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> wow nuvolari wb
<nuvolari> howdy Cantide,
<nuvolari> Ludo: 
<nuvolari> dankie oom :)
<Kilos> sjoe jy was lank weg ne
<Kilos> als goed daar?
<nuvolari> ja oom, moet maar soveel tyd soos ek kan saam my ouers spandeer
<nuvolari> voor dit eendag te laat is
<nuvolari> dit gaan voor die wind dankie oom
<Kilos> o ja ekt vergeet
<nuvolari> hulle's darm veilig by die huis
<nuvolari> soe, is vanoggend vroeg hier weg
<Kilos> mooi
<Cantide> hey nuvolari :)
<Kilos> inetpro, you home yet
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> wow nuvolari
<superfly> Kilos: do you want it to bloep for each and every message?
<magespawn> good evening nuvolari, Kilos, superfly, Cantide 
<superfly> yo magespawn
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> hello magespawn :p
<superfly> so much for my 10Mbps, I'm getting 2 this evening
<Kilos> nope superfly only when nick mentioned
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> hi superfly, magespawn 
<Kilos> 2m/s whew i dream of that
<superfly> Kilos: in Quassel, Settings > Configure > Interface > Notifications
<Kilos> updated kubuntu at 4kB/s on fone
<Kilos> ok i open quassel first and try set it up ty superfly did another clean install with /home deleted
<kilos_> hmm
<superfly> hi kilos_
<kilos_> hi superfly
<magespawn> Kilos i am willing to be you could do install with your eyes closed by now
<kilos_> rofl
<kilos_> first time from a stick
<kilos_> and second
<kilos_> hehe
<kilos_> if modem isnt plugged in it doesnt see it after reboot
 * nuvolari wil send his lappy via mail to oom kilos_ when a new install is required
<kilos_> lol yw
<kilos_> now ive found a use for 8ta night surfer
<Kilos> wow auto restart for some reason
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hehe hi superfly still no sound
<superfly> Kilos: go to Settings -> Notifications
<Kilos> must i untick the play a sound block?
<superfly> make sure you select "highlight"
<superfly> and then make sure the sound block is ticked, and there is a sound file in the edit box
<Kilos> KDE-Im-Highlight-Msg.ogg
<Kilos> its all there but no sound
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> xchat also no sound but pidgin is fine
<superfly> Kilos: select "Highlight when focused" and make sure it has the same settings
<Kilos> in the notifications window it pongs with top 2 and plings with bottom 2
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: so are you getting noises now?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> must i restart quassel maybe?
<Kilos> lol thats why the goose is hiding
<Kilos> too much brain strain with me going kde
<superfly> Kilos: it works for me
<Kilos> yay it worked
<Kilos> maybe had to scratch around for the sound file first
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> not from him
<Kilos> maybe something else made the sound
<superfly> Kilos: 
<superfly> Kilos: 
<Kilos> maybe a gstreamer file missing
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> i tried googling too and all i find for xchat is tips and tricks
<Kilos> no sound info
<superfly> Kilos: please say my nick, I'm not only hanging in here
<Kilos> superfly: 
<Kilos> superfly: 
<superfly> there works for me
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> its something else missing here
<Kilos> quassel and xchat got no sound
<Kilos> bindings or hooks or whatever you call them
<Kilos> both settings in quassel and xchat show sound should work
<Kilos> its kmail making sounds because it cant get to gmail with pop
<Kilos> superfly: lemme try do sound from mb
<Kilos> maybe its because sound card hasnt got drivers
<Kilos> gotta go enable ac97 in bios first
<Kilos> aw not that either
<superfly> Kilos: minimize quassel
<superfly> Kilos: if another app has focus, quassel will generally highlight
<Kilos> done but cant see you if it stays minimised
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nothing else is open
<Kilos> i nearly thought nuvolari had found something else to do like drubin
<Kilos> and corrie206
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> inetpro: jy kannie hele tyd ander goed doen nie
<Kilos> kom drink saam koffie
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> if im on another workspace then i hear messages to me
<Kilos> but not when here
 * Kilos scratches head
<nuvolari> nah oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> I won't leave you all high and dry here
<Kilos> ty very much
<nuvolari> oom Kilos that's how notifications work in general
<nuvolari> like when it's minimized or you don't have focus on that window, it will bloep you
<nuvolari> otherwise it will just light up
<Kilos> ya but why no sound in quassel and xchat?
<Kilos> a plugin missing maybe
<nuvolari> oh? like totally?
<nuvolari> eek, I have to go kiep
<nuvolari> night oom kilos, and everyone else
<nuvolari> sleep toit
<Kilos> sleep tight nuvolari
<nuvolari> dankie oom :) oom ook!
<Kilos> dankie seun
<Kilos> superfly: is there a way to tell quassel to use alsa not whatever it is using?
<Kilos> just an idea
<Kilos> maybe pulse conflick or something
<Kilos> conflict
<superfly> Kilos: Quassel uses KDE's audio system
 * superfly puts the heavy metal on at his son's request
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> he should be in bed
<Kilos> is that his lullabyes
<superfly> Kilos: he doesn't go to bed before 10:00
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> superfly: why so late?
<superfly> magespawn: because that's the way he's wired
<superfly> magespawn: what time do the fish get up?
<superfly> (in the morning)
<superfly> magespawn: cause eldest here only gets up at like 9am
<Kilos> hehe night guys sleep tight
<superfly> http://ifixit.org/3001/how-one-teacher-built-a-computer-lab-for-free/
<magespawn> fish one is late 6 -7 fish two is early 5-6
<magespawn> but theybare both in bed by 20:00 in school time
<magespawn> i presume the eldest is not going to school yet superfly
<superfly> magespawn: the eldest is 3
<magespawn> good time for two or three times a week nursery/play school
<superfly> magespawn: if you have the money
<magespawn> ahh yes that is always the thing
<magespawn> good night all, superfly
<superfly> night
<zeref> Symmetria: 
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-02
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> just for interests sake superfly have you ever booted and your im apps windows had shrunk?
<superfly> shrunk?
<Kilos> my pidgin and xchat were tiny flattish windows at bottom of screen
<Kilos> i normally run the full size each in own workspace
<superfly> Kilos: dunno what you're talking about, never seen that
<Kilos> hehe see murphy does live here
<Kilos> is easy to drag them to size again i just wondered if it is only me
<superfly> only you, Kilos
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> and have to manualy enable mobile broadband everytime
<superfly> Kilos: I don't use mobile broadband much
<superfly> Kilos: and when I do, I usually use KPPP
<Kilos> oh in terminal like gnomeppp
<Kilos> i got a big fright when i downloaded kubuntu and lost connection at 98%, tried modem in other ports but no joy so used the cell to get online and after about 5 mins wget carried on with the download
<Kilos> would cried to lose 98%of 703m data
<Kilos> would have
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry I'm still alive
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi inetpro magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> still trying to found the sound for xchat and quassel magespawn 
<Kilos> some plugin or something i think is missing
<Kilos> and youre side?
<magespawn> kids on school holiday so they at work with me today
<Kilos> lekker
<magespawn> mmm they busy watching cartoons on youtube at the moment
<Kilos> inetpro, whats the kde for gedit?
<Kilos> lol yeah kids love the idiot box
<inetpro> Kilos: kate
<Kilos> so you do sudo kate filename?
<inetpro> Kilos: you on KDE now?
<Kilos> you been missing out man
<Kilos> downloaded with wget using night surfer data
<Kilos> and its to big for cd so did my first usb install
<inetpro> Kilos: wow!
 * inetpro is impressed
<inetpro> Kilos: do you really want to edit stuff as the root user?
<Kilos> but no sound in xchat or quassel
<Kilos> looking at  http://superuser.com/questions/22767/enable-system-beep-in-ubuntu 
<inetpro> Kilos: Settings | Configure Notifications
<inetpro> Kilos: that is in quassel
<Kilos> what you mean what
<Kilos> i did that with the fly and right things are ticked
<Kilos> its an outside thing, because xchat has no sound either and i know how to get bloeps going on xchat
<Kilos> i did those 4 notifications and sound works while in there 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I will have to help later whne there's time
<inetpro> when*
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<Kilos> ill keep looking
<Kilos> google is my friend you know
 * Kilos hates google
<inetpro> anyway, if you really need to edit stuff in the kate editor as a root user run 'kdesu kate'
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> kate = KDE Advanced Text Editor
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> years ahead of gedit
<Kilos> im trying to keep kde pure here otherwise i would installed gedt
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> kdesu kate   -- command not found
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> with sudo as well
<inetpro> Kilos: is kate installed?
<Kilos> when i did sudo kate filename it opened a window but it was empty
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously!
<magespawn> doesn't that mean it is a new file?
<Kilos> yes it was installed but did an aptitude reinstall 
<inetpro> Kilos: unless filename is an existing file and has something in it
<Kilos> yes so there no blacklist stuff in there
<Kilos> do you run kdesu kate with sudo?
<inetpro> Kilos: but you can't run kdesu from the commandline
<inetpro> KDE su (kdesu) is a graphical front end for the UNIX® su command for the K Desktop Environment. 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> press Alt+F2 and then kdesu kate /folder/filename
<Kilos> alt+f2 does what
<Kilos> nothing happens here
<inetpro> Kilos: are you really running KDE?
<Kilos> ya 12.04
<inetpro> native install?
<Kilos> clean install
<Kilos> and fully upgraded
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> ai what???
<Kilos> eish you frighten me when you say that
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: what happens when you press Alt+F1
<Kilos> i see the app launcher
<Kilos> that blue thing bottom left
<inetpro> ahh the K Menu?
<Kilos> ya that thing
<inetpro> so that works
<Kilos> yip
 * inetpro wonders why you don't see anything with Alt+F2
<inetpro> Alt+F2 should bring up a small box at the top
<inetpro> it's like Win+Run on Windows
<inetpro> very similar in functionality
<Kilos> lemme go see onna blank workspace
<inetpro> a nice shortcut to start programs from there
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> at the top
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ya i see that
<magespawn> my favorite, Alt+F2 and xkill
<inetpro> in fact I edit mine to float
<Kilos> ya also empty window so its not the blacklist route
<Kilos> hey you must go work
<Kilos> ill keep looking ty
<inetpro> Kilos: anyway you can also do the same thing in the search field of the K Menu at the top 
<Kilos> oh ya i like that thing
<inetpro> just type kdesu kate /some/file
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<inetpro> or help:/kdesu/using-kdesu.html
<Kilos> i ran this
<Kilos> sudo grep pcspkr /var/log/dmesg 
<Kilos>  [ 15.620198] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8
<Kilos> The program 'i' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install iprint
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> here is an error
<Kilos> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<Kilos> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-miles" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<magespawn> uid 0 is root isn't it?
<magespawn> the other one should be your login uid Kilos
<Kilos> i dunno why it showed that. 
<magespawn> sounds like it should be owned by uid 0 so the computer can start or stop it automatically
<Kilos> hehe time for another clean install
<Kilos> just a bit busy cooking
<Kilos> with no xchat sound i dont hear when im chatted to
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> magespawn, you didnt get your wife to make my curry yet
<Kilos> nor did inetpro 
<Kilos> buncha chickens
<Kilos> puuuk puk puk puk
<inetpro> Kilos: play /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Message-In.ogg
<Kilos> he program 'play' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install sox
<Kilos> hehe now it plays a ping
<Kilos> installed many dependancies
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> still nothing in xchat
<inetpro> so your sound is working fine?
<Kilos> yes pidgin got sound
<inetpro> nothing wrong with the installation
<Kilos> only irc clients got no sound
<inetpro> just configure notification in quassel and tick the play button
<inetpro> and make sure you have a sound file like KDE-Im-Highlight-Msg.ogg in there
<Kilos> i have over and over
<Kilos> if i tick that tiny triangle there it makes sound
<inetpro> did you put it in the Highlight event
<Kilos> all 4
<kilos_> here be quassel
<inetpro> Kilos: is 'Play a sound' ticked?
<kilos_> i go look again but yes it was
<inetpro> Kilos: are you even using quassel now?
<kilos_> yes all ticked and it plays a ping from the right hand triangle
<inetpro> so what is the problem?
<kilos_> lol  ya man
<kilos_> and xchat when quassels sound didnt work
<inetpro> but quassel's sound is working now?
<kilos_> i dunno when i close the little window thats the end of the sound
<inetpro> what window?
<kilos_> im on quassel here
<Kilos> xchat here
<inetpro> nee man, you out to confuse me?
<Kilos> the one that opens to set up sound
<Kilos> look nick
<magespawn> Kilos or kilos_ i did not even give it to her yet
<inetpro> Kilos: don't troubleshoot to many things at the same time
<kilos_> shame on you magespawn
<inetpro> Kilos, kilos_: what if we refer to both nicks?
<kilos_> inetpro: i was on xchat then you started asking about setting in quassel so i opened it
<kilos_> i get all messages on both
<kilos_> and popups showing
<inetpro> Kilos, kilos_: so do you get a sound?
<kilos_> nothing on either
<inetpro> ai
<kilos_> ya ai
<kilos_> but only the irc clients
<kilos_> other sounds work
<kilos_> ok xchat gone
<inetpro> kilos_: xchat is not native to KDE
<inetpro> start by troubleshooting the naticve apps first
<inetpro> native*
<inetpro> perhaps play around in Systems Settings | Harware | Multimedia
<inetpro> Hardware*
<kilos_> ok i go see
<kilos_> its got phono and audio cds but test sound doesnt work from either
<Kilos> phonon
<Kilos> ha found a system settings handbook, will go through it
<inetpro> Kilos: en as jy nou so stilbly?
<Kilos> ek rus nou. het iets gedoen in alsamixer maar verder as dit nou is daar geen klank meer nie, nerens.
<Kilos> cant remember how i got to the last 2 windows that opened but last one show all ogg files
<Kilos> now head popping
<Kilos> so deciding whether to try find later or reinstall
<Kilos> hehe
<Ludo> any progrsmmers around here who's brain I can pick?
<inetpro> Ludo: don't ask to ask, just ask
<inetpro> the rubber duck debugging method can be very effective
<inetpro> Ludo: BTW, wb
<Ludo> Ok to all the devs and dba out there: What do you do when you dont want to use a column anymore in a table but also don't want to drop it because the data in the column is important, or was. How do you mark that column?
<Ludo> thanks inetpro
<zeref> Ludo: what to you mean by "mark that Column"
<zeref> *do
<Ludo> so for example one app or framework have a metadata table where they mark that column as inactive. Another developer adds a _ infront of it. What I want to know what is a good practice
<superfly> Ludo: why do you need to mark it?
<Ludo> because some where in the future you maybe want to finally archive the information and drop the column so now you need remember that when if it is marked or logged in a table somewhere you can either query the table or the catalog and find all those columns
<Ludo> ai english i fail
<zeref> Ludo: in the filed, there should be an option to set the column as inactive (=0) then your queries should reflect that
<zeref> s/filed/field
<Ludo> thanks for the input zeref
<smile> hi all :;)
<smile> :)
<kodez> greetings smile
<smile> hi kodez :)
<kodez> how are you?
<zeref> hmmm
<smile> kodez: i'm fine, you too? :)
<smile> why do girls always let you wait :|
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking.
<kodez> has anyone used remastersys?
<smile> yes, and I found it not good enough for what I wanted
<smile> :)
<smile> kodez: have you tried it yet?
<kodez> yes i have tried it and i am unable to create an installation distro of my customised OS
<kodez> I need help to understand how remastersys works
<kodez> i did managed to create a live DVD
<Symmetria> goddamn
<Symmetria> I have no words for what I just heard from a certain internet registry
<Symmetria> about concurrent IP utilization
<Symmetria> their argument... if a student is in a lab, using a machine, they dont need to be using their ipad and their phones at the same time
<Symmetria> so those devices wont need ip addresses on the wireless networks
<Symmetria> ................
<Symmetria> omfg
<Kerbero> what!
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> Kerbero Im 2 stunned right now to even know what to say to that
<Kerbero> that is like a perfect summary of stellenbosch's IT department
<Kerbero> they don't even know the difference between SSL and SSH
<Symmetria> Kerbero yeah except this came from the african internet registry
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> that is bad
<Kerbero> everyone should just stop their s* and go ipv6
<Kerbero> my ipv6 HE tunnel works very nicely
<Kerbero> in conjunction with my /64 and /48 blocks
<Kerbero> :D
<magespawn> evening all
<zeref> Symmetria: Is it better to spread a database over many servers or replicate the database over many servers?
 * Kerbero would go with the replicate option
<Kerbero> but i guess it depends on the use case
<Kerbero> if you have a lot of IO on the DB spreading the load should be better
<magespawn> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UVixm1MUJGU&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DUVixm1MUJGU
<magespawn> unity video
<zeref> so Kerbero, what does say facebook use?
<Kerbero> distributed
<Kerbero> because that is immensely much IO
<smile> bye
<Kerbero> zeref: a good read is http://www.zdnet.com/google-reveals-spanner-the-database-tech-that-can-span-the-planet-7000004421/
<smile> good night, Kerbero :)
<Kerbero> lekker slaap smile
<smile> dankie
<bmg505> hello
<bmg505> so I am 1 day and 2 hours late for the meeting again :(
<bmg505> or rather 6 day and 22 hours early
<Kerbero> ZS6LMG, ZS1JPM
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> bed time guys
<Kilos> Maaz, google sakis3g for kubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu e le chiavette internet non riconosciute, Sakis3G è la - LffL" http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/ubuntu-e-le-chiavette-internet-non.html :: "How to Install Vodafone 3G USB Modem on Ubuntu" http://skyfire.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Install-Vodafone-3G-USB-Modem-on-Ubuntu :: "Ubuntu 12.04 Review: This is the Distro you're ... - Lunduke.com"
<Maaz> http://lunduke.com/?p=2813 :: "New '12.04' Answers By New Users - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/tags/12.0…
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, google sakis3g
<Maaz> Kilos: "Sakis3G - All-in-one script" http://www.sakis3g.org/ :: "Sakis3G wiki" http://wiki.sakis3g.org/ :: "Mobile Broadband Internet connection and Sakis3G" http://linuxconfig.org/mobile-broadband-connection-and-sakis3g :: "Raspberry Pi • View topic - RaspPi & Sakis3g" http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=12736&f=46 :: "Sakis3G - Ubuntu Forums"
<Maaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580427 :: "Sakis3G: All-in-one script « TODO forev…
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> Ludo: sorry, did you get your answer you where looking for?
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-03
<magespawn> good morning 
<bmg505> hello
<bmg505> Kerbero, are you active on 20m bbm/mixit?
<Kerbero> not really
<Kerbero> my radio progapate the best on the WTF band :P
<Kerbero> i'm mostly only on IRC these days
<Kilos> cremora minora
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> oh and good morning
<Kilos> ty inetpro struggling with kde and nm
<Kilos> got here with sakis3g
<Kilos> oh and morning to you too
<Kilos> kde is for clever peeps
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> luckily irc connects, for some reason pidgin wont today
<Kilos> i tried setting up kppp and think i did something that blocking pidgin from sakis3g connection
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> configuring with kde isnt as easy as with gnome
<Kilos> or even unity
 * inetpro never used sakis3g
<Kilos> it works everytime when nothing else does
<inetpro> I really don't see what is so difficult to configure on kde
<Kilos> its a tiny script
<Kilos> nm cant see my modem
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> when i tell it its at /dev/ttys1 it doesnt see it there but sakis does
<Kilos> superfly, i like the single click function
<superfly> OK
<Kilos> reinstalled and only switched off desktop effects
<Kilos> i also like the help function but so much to read
<superfly> Kilos: open Konsole, run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and then plug your modem in and see if you can see a device like "/dev/ttyUSB0" or "/dev/ttyACM0"
<Kilos> nope
<bmg505> Kerbero, servicing antennas :(
<Kilos> bmg505, dont fall off
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<bmg505> no ways, although the one mast only has one stay wire
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> is it far to fall
<Kilos> i go let sheep out
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> brb system restart needed
<Kilos> aw now i forgot what i wanted to ask
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<kilos> hi magespawn 
<kilos> really struggling with kubuntu and 3g
<kilos> works on fone but not modem
<kilos> so installing again
<kilos> hehe
<kilos> even sakis3g stopped working
<kilos> it says something about magic cookies after entering password and sakis3g dont start
<kilos> and kppp is a bit much for me to configure
<kilos> i think the only guys that have done more installs than me do it commersially
<kilos> commercially
<kilos> even tried installing 11.04
<kilos> then kde without deleting /home
<kilos> me steals sim for fone again, see you's later
<kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and bakuman!
<bakuman> thanks Maaz 
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi bakuman
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> working?
<Kilos> magespawn: wassup
<bakuman> hi Oom Kerbero 
<bakuman> oops
<bakuman> Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the tab goodie catches us all every now and again hey bakuman
<inetpro> Kilos: wat sukkel jy so?
<inetpro> Kilos: if you don't start with a fresh /home folder you can't expect new results
<Kilos> eish inetpronm wys nie enable mobile broadband nie
<Kilos> moet foon gebruik
<Kilos> tried first without deleting home but didnt work then either
<inetpro> Kilos: many settings are stored in the /home folder
<Kilos> i even installed 11.04 and then kde and didnt delete home
<Kilos> i even tried backup
<Kilos> can i rsync home from maverick and through it in here?
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol i am on konversation to see if sound works
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> no irc clients sound works here
<inetpro> the home issue is very simple to circumnavigate 
<inetpro> just create a new user account
<Kilos> but thats for later, first gotta get nm to see modem and enble mobile broadband permanently
<Kilos> and then?
<inetpro> start with a fresh profile
<Kilos> i wanna be me not someone else
<inetpro> you can be you no matter the account name
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> being a new user isnt gonna make nm work is it?
<inetpro> it's not like you're suddenly becoming a new personality
<Kilos> it must work here
<Kilos> when i fiddled with nm even sakis crashed
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> then there was lotsa error stuff about magic cookies
<Kilos> kde is becoming a fierce challenge for me
<Kilos> i will get it working even if i must install 10 times more
<Kilos> i go get gate
<Kilos> back
<Kilos> heres a question. when i start the install isnt it supposed to show something about nm so one can connect
<Kilos> where does one get to connect so it can update while installing?
<Kilos> is it my imagination or was it here first time i installed kde
<Kilos> now i see no bottom panel with nm applet
<Kilos> i even registered a the kubuntu forum and follow what they said to do and crashed all network connection possibilities
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos_> Maaz: where is the coffee
<Maaz> Kilos_: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> wb Trixar_za Ludo
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> interwebs messing around again
<Kilos> superfly: does one use medibuntu on kde?
<superfly> Kilos: these days you just need to install kubutnu-restricted-extras, I think
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<smile> I'm trying to learn about portable apps format
<smile> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> it's very different from what I used to know (version 1.0, now at 3.0)
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> e/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :> gaan dit goen vanaand oom?
<nuvolari> *goed
<Kilos> ja dankie en daar?
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<Kilos> ek stry met kde
<nuvolari> oom is op oom se eie daar... :P
<nuvolari> daar is te veel goeters wat 'n mens kan stel
<Kilos> superfly: whats the reason desktop effects must be unticked?
<Kilos> is it because of nvidia-current not installed
<Kilos> yet
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<superfly> (in short)
<Kilos> ah and what do them effects do
<Kilos> use more resources?
<Kilos> superfly: im in phonon settings and the notifications block is grayed out and doesnt enable. is that maybe why i got no sound in quassel and xchat?
<superfly> Kilos: phonon settings, in System Settings?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> its only the notifications block thats disabled
<superfly> Kilos: I have a few grey entries, and one enabled entries in notifications
<Kilos> superfly: if you tick apply device list to at the bottom is the notifications one in there enabled
<Kilos> in mine its only notifications that cant enable
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> im sure thats why i got no bloeps
<Kilos> i cant enable mine
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> whats missing
<superfly> Kilos: it changes depending on which section you have enabled. click on the "music" item, and then click that button again
<Kilos> aw i thought id found the prob
 * Kilos keeps looking
<Kilos> ty superfly
<smileweb> bye
<smileweb> good night, kilos and superfly
<Kilos> night smilsleep tight
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> Kilos: is it *just* notifications? do you hear the login sound?
<Kilos> yes lekker music
<Kilos> only quassel konversation and xchat no sound
<Kilos> methinks maybe its one gstreamer missing
<Kilos> only the irc clients dont bloep bepp or whateva
<Kilos> beep
<Kilos> maybe this is the prob  http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1124
<superfly> Kilos: in the notifications dialog in Quassel, if you click on the little play icon, does it play a sound?
<Kilos> but they dont say how to fix it
<Kilos> i dont think its a quassel bug though
<Kilos> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/1106
<Kilos> same thing
<superfly> <superfly> Kilos: in the notifications dialog in Quassel, if you click on the little play icon, does it play a sound?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> Kilos: do you want it to bloep for every message, or just when your name is mentioned?
<Kilos> nick mentioned 
<Kilos> or even all of them to start
<Kilos> was in #kubuntu now and heard you say my nick
<Kilos> only when im here theres nothing
<superfly> Kilos: your main problem is that IRC is the only window you have open
<Kilos> nope
<superfly> Kilos: Quassel doesn't bloep when the current channel is selected and Quassel is focused
<Kilos> pidgin opera
<superfly> that's what that bug said - they're not going to change that
<superfly> (though I thought the one notification does that)
<Kilos> oh  my
<superfly> Kilos: but we can get around it
<Kilos> oooo that sounds good
<superfly> Kilos: go to Settings -> Configure
<Kilos> Configure quassel or notifications
<superfly> Then go down to "highlight"
<superfly> quassel
<Kilos> yes?
<superfly> click the Add button, and then double-click on the new item in the list
<superfly> type your nick in there, and uncheck the "CS" checkbox
<superfly> then click "apply"
<superfly> I don't know if this will work for sure, but it might
<Kilos> dont hi superfly
<Kilos> done
<superfly> Kilos: does this work?
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> nope
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> meh.
<superfly> Kilos: I'm afraid you're not gonna get much better than this
<Kilos> hehe ok ill leave it off if i wanna hear
<Kilos> ty superfly
<Kilos> hehe im gonna try this one
<Kilos> /usr/share/sounds/Kopete_Received.ogg
<Kilos> superfly: 
<Kilos> <SIR_Taco_> Kilos: if you follow the links in the bug report you posted, it says to be fixed in 'future release', but also (more links in) that the notification system is being re-worked to remove duplications and reduce overhead
<superfly> yo
<superfly> OK
<Kilos> <SIR_Taco_> or minimize the window
<Kilos> there we go
<Kilos> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> lotsa peeps on #kubuntu
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-04
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> hmmm no early birds today
 * Kilos gets all the worms
<Kilos> wbb trying to setup kppp
<magespawn> good morning all
<superfly> heya magespawn
<magespawn> whats up superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: the sky?
<magespawn> luckily that is always up, would hate for that to fall
<superfly> indeed, it would be quite tragic, I'd imagine
<magespawn> i have found a use for those little foam rings in cd/dvd packs
<superfly> oh?
<magespawn> stick them on the bottom of things that are light but need a little padding eg portable hard drives
<superfly> ah, awesome idea
<magespawn> now if i can patent it i will be rich lol
<magespawn> need to find a glue that will not disolve the ring
<magespawn> ty superfly
<superfly> magespawn: for what?
<magespawn> thinking that is an awesome idea
<superfly> well, it is.
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<superfly> hi Kilos, welcome back
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i need to get kppp working because for some strange reason sakis3g isnt working to mxit today
<Kilos> but dunno if it can find the modem if sakis3g is connected
<Kilos> superfly, how do i give this file back to root
<Kilos> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-miles" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Kilos> i dunno why its mine
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> the hummer
<magespawn> Kilos wait for confirmation but can you not chown it to root?
<Kilos> oh maybe with root:root
<Kilos> instead of miles:miles
<Kilos> does that work
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think sakis3g steals the temp folder
<magespawn> not sure 
<Kilos> but 
<Kilos> it seems to be a common prob
<Kilos> http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/14.html
<Kilos> last paragraph shows it
<Kilos> but not the noob way to fix it
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> if sakis stole it with the chmod command then if i change it sakis wont work
<not_found> morning Kilos , superfly , magespawn 
<magespawn> hey  not_found 
<magespawn> why does  it need to do that
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> if it does i think you can add it to a group that will give it ownership of that
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> its part of the setup commands magespawn 
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580427
<Kilos> i think thats the right link
<Kilos> if 12.04 could enable mobile broadband like 10.10 then one wouldnt need to go kppp or sakis3g
<magespawn> mmm will have to read up on it
<Kilos> if i try edit 8ta in nm that i used with cell yesterday it gives this error message
<Kilos> No agents were available for this request.
<Kilos> it doesnt even see theres a working modem there
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> bbl
<magespawn> work
<magespawn>  /away work
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> Morn Mourn
<Kilos> work is good
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> what's hip and happening hiphopapotamus
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: that's a file created by KDE for you, it should not be owned by root, otherwise you'll get lots of issues in KDE
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i thought i had done something wrong again
<superfly> Kilos: can you open Konsole and run "tail /var/log/syslog" and then unplug your modem, plug it in again, and then pastebin the logs please?
<superfly> WITHOUT sakis3g
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> now sakis cant come on so using cellphone
<Kilos> superfly,  http://slexy.org/view/s21pezkMtr
<Kilos> did the command before and after unplugin modem
<Kilos> bottom is after replugin
<Kilos> is it switching to or from storage?
<Kilos> the first time it went back to prompt
<superfly> Kilos: try /dev/ttyUSB1 and /dev/ttyUSB2
<Kilos> with kppp superfly ?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> what do they mean with init strings
<Kilos> i go try again wbb
<Kilos> sigh superfly 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2Uy6DMWbt
<Kilos> what do you enter as modem name also
<superfly> Kilos: don't use sudo when running KPPP
<Kilos> when i tell it connect it says modem busy
<superfly> just run it from your menu
<Kilos> it wont run without sudo
<Kilos> oh not konsole
<Kilos> ok lemme try that
<Kilos>  Configuration file "/home/miles/.kde/share/config/kppprc" not writable.
<Kilos> Please contact your system administrator.
<Kilos> kppp can not create or read from
<Kilos> /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kppp/kppp.pid.
<Kilos> superfly, ^^
<superfly> Kilos: yes, because you've been running KPPP as root!
<Kilos> i ran it from that xthing
<superfly> Kilos: sudo chown miles:miles /home/miles/.kde/share/config/kppprc
<Kilos> menu
<superfly> Kilos: yes, which is how you're supposed to. but before that you were running it as root, so now you've made the config file owned by root
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> superfly, what do you type in as modem name
<Kilos> anyone you like like koos?
<superfly> the name? anything...
<Kilos> ty i go try
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> I normally name it after the model model
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> kilos-: any success?
<kilos-> nope same messages
<superfly> did you run that command I sent you?
<kilos-> chown didnt work
<kilos-> yip
<superfly> kilos-: with the "sudo" in front of it?
<kilos-> yip
<superfly> did that have any error messages?
<kilos-> no straight to prompt
<superfly> OK, try chmod 644 /home/miles/.kde/share/config/kppprc
<kilos-> done
<superfly> no errors?>
<kilos-> will go off sakis and try kppp again
<kilos-> none
<superfly> kilos-: try this... sudo adduser miles dialout
<kilos> nope
<kilos> actually i tried to get into /var/cache/apt/archives/ yesterday and it all belongs to root
<Kilos> must i chown my whole /miles/ directory
<Kilos> or use the -R thingie in chown
<Kilos> switch is it?
<superfly> Kilos: no
<superfly> remember the last time you used -R ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> shame gave poor tumbles half a days work
<superfly> Kilos: and besides, /var/cache/apt/archives *will* and *should* be owned by rott
<superfly> *root
<Kilos> this kubuntu has an over aggresive root
<superfly> Kilos: not at all
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: you run sudo FAR too often
<Kilos> i cant even go there and install a package from there
<Kilos> well if chown and chmod cant take over them kppp files then i got probs
<superfly> Kilos: are you getting the same error about reading the KPP file?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> no change after chmod either superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: so it still says, "Configuration file "/home/miles/.kde/share/config/kppprc" not writable." ?
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> Kilos: you sure? are you sure it's not another file with a similar name?
<Kilos> when i tried kppp pc even hung
<Kilos> did a reboot
<Kilos> lemme try again
<kilos-> superfly,  kppp can not create or read from
<kilos-> /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kppp/kppp.pid
<kilos-> must i same chmod that one
<superfly> chown it
<superfly> sudo chown miles:miles /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kppp/kppp.pid
<kilos-> ok back to prompt
<kilos-> i go try kppp again
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> ai
 * inetpro dying in the heat of Pretoria
<kilos> ai
<kilos> kppp can not create or read from
<kilos> /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kppp/kppp.pid.
<kilos> chown dont work
 * Kilos relaxes on maverick for a while
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> Kilos: sudo chown -R miles:miles /home/miles/.kde/share/apps/kppp
<Kilos> ok will go back to kubuntu first ty superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, im gonna do another clean install. this pc very sick
<Kilos> wouldnt boot past bios 
<Kilos> took battery out disconnected maverick then it booted 
<Kilos> now  with kppp from launcher it says cant find kppp executable
<Kilos> and pidgin mxit doesnt work anymore
<Kilos> only xmpp
<Kilos> maybe i didnt make a good usb startup disk to install with
<Kilos> and the iso is 1 meg to big for a cd
<Kilos> or 11m i forget now
<Kilos> what about modprobing the 3g modem?
<superfly> Kilos: first see if the USB modem comes up by itself
<Kilos> with sakis disconnected superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: don't even download sakis
<Kilos> oh you mean after clean install?
<Kilos> ok can i connect via cellphone
<Kilos> need some connection  to get updated superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: after a clean install, run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" (the -f is very important) to see what happens when you plug your modem in. Then look for those "/dev/ttyUSB1" devices to appear
<Kilos> ok will use other pc to come online with
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60199-Missing-usbserial-module-prevents-Franklin-U600-Wimax-modem-from-working
<Kilos> will be back after install
<magespawn> evening
<superfly> hi magespawn
<superfly> hi Kilos, what happened?
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> it saw the modem even before tail was run
<superfly> great
<Kilos> yoy tell me what happened superfly
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> cool a solution?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i got tail though, it shows uid errors
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2pEJG2YhD
<Kilos> yeah nm works this time
<Kilos> yoooooohoooooo
<superfly> awesome!
<Kilos> now one of you tell me that every install is the same
<magespawn> every install is the same
<Kilos> im so happy
<magespawn> is that okay?
<Kilos> ty for the patience superfly
<superfly> Kilos: that's just noise, don't worry about it
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> Kilos: You're welcome
<magespawn> but what was the problem?
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> other 10 installs it didnt see the modem
<magespawn> yes but why?
<magespawn>  only 10 installs? you slowing down
<Kilos> ive already rsynced archives and update upgraded
<Kilos> fastest install ever here
<Kilos> 15 mins to first reboot
<Kilos> magespawn: i have no idea why, its beyond my reasoning
<Kilos> do you see me as using quassel
<Kilos> still gotta sort them things but first gonna reboot
<Kilos> hold thumbs
<Kilos> toods for now
<Kilos> hahaha no sound
<Kilos> lemme try onboard socket
<Kilos> so lekker when you aptitude install and it says need to get 0kB
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whole clean install cost 19m
<Kilos> lo nuvolari
<Kilos> hey not_foundyou winning
<bakuman> so... is it possible to let dhcp give ip's secuancially?
<bakuman> *sequentially 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. i go sleep without worrying about nm for a change
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<magespawn> bakuman i have never tried
<magespawn> i have assigned them to mac address though
<magespawn> and that way sequentially
<bakuman> yea, but not exaclty what I am looking for :d 
<magespawn> also i have never setup dhcp from a computer always from a router
<magespawn> maybe inetpro or Symmetria  would know
<bakuman> im busy on my tp-link. flashed it with openWRT
<magespawn> and?
<bakuman> that is where the dhcp server is, not pc
<magespawn> have not tried that yet
<bakuman> but thanks anyway :D
 * bakuman continues watching Babylon 5
<magespawn> cheers all bedtime
<bakuman> cheers
<smistry> Hi Guys, quick one, where can I get Ubuntu Stickers
 * Symmetria installs an esxi server
<Symmetria> heh had a spare box with 8gigs of ram in it and a quad-core i5 cpu, and since esxi is free, worth installing that on it
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-05
<Kilos> morning sleepy heads
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> howdy superfly
<magespawn> good morning y'all
<superfly> yo magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<superfly> magespawn: front page of http:// www.techcentral.co.za/
<Kilos> hiya magespawn
<superfly> hrm, how did that space get in there?
<magespawn> Kilos gets the worms today
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> kde didnt give any probs today
<Kilos> im happy
<magespawn> sound?
<magespawn> pretty cool superfly
<superfly> magespawn: ta
<Kilos> magespawn: i had to resort bios and disable the ac97 option
<magespawn> Kilos at least it is working
<Kilos> yeah me happy
<Kilos> so far everything is working
<magespawn> xkcd.com/1110 for those who have not seen this
<tumbleweed> you do want a decent browser for that
<tumbleweed> something keyboard controlled and/or zoomable
<magespawn> would be able to zoom the comic out to see more?
<tumbleweed> magespawn: this is the viewer I did, no zoom http://corelli.tumbleweed.org.za/stefanor/xkcd-1110.html
<tumbleweed> but other people added zoom
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za tumbleweed
<Kilos> ah Superhumanyou still alive
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos>  Superhuman you still alive?
<tonberryE352> http://xkcd.kajakklubben.org/
<tonberryE352> this one is also amusing
<Kilos> even our mailing list is quiet
<Kilos> magespawn: coffee on
<Kilos> yo inetpro het jy vergeet om morning te se
<inetpro> Kilos: skuus
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie more
<Kilos> hehe gp
<Kilos> gaan dit goed boet?
<inetpro> Kilos: te warm
<Kilos> nee man dis lekker. was nou net in die son
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> UV's vang
<magespawn> Coffee is ready for Kilos
<Kilos> hehe ty magespawn
<Kilos> hey magespawnwhat ubuntu's you running
<Kilos> this stupid tab complete doesnt add a space after nick
<Kilos> magespawn: hi
<Kilos> now it did
<Kilos> almost weekend for the working class
<Symmetria>  4:11PM  up 1499 days,  6:30, 2 users, load averages: 0.00, 0.02, 0.00
<Symmetria> 
<Symmetria> !
<Symmetria> lol, and the irc daemon was last restarted on the 27th May 2010
<Kilos> hmm
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> hi Kilos, Symmetria, magespawn 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> hi charlvn
<Kilos> charlvn: you still alive too
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> magespawn: coffee please
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charlvn> wow the zar currency has devalued immensely in the last two days
<Kilos> how come you jumped in front of maaz with the tab thing
<charlvn> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=EUR&to=ZAR&view=1W
<charlvn> that's strange, i start with c, not m
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> no man magespawn
<Kilos> not you dodo
<Kilos> charlvn: you missed all the fun here
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> im using kde 12.04
<Kilos> took about 10 installs to be right
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> and lotsa grey hairs for the fly and pro
<zeref> Kilos: to get what roght?
<Kilos> i think it might be just a shade better than unity
 * Kilos ducks
<zeref> gnoe-shell ftw :)
<zeref> oh dear, *gnome-shell
<Kilos> zeref: mate is much better
<Kilos> have that on 12.04 on other pc
<zeref> i went though all of them, always came back to the shell ;)
<zeref> waitng  for  gnomeBuntu
<Kilos> well i gave unity about 3 months or more now will do the same for kde
<Kilos> kde aint bad once you know a coupla basics
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<charlvn> Kilos: i heard there are massive strikes and chaos
<charlvn> very sad to hear :(
<magespawn> man if i did not need winsucks to function i would have dumped it long ago
<magespawn> sorry bit of a rant
<magespawn> just wasted the last 3 hours trying to get a program to work
<Kilos> magespawn: you didnt restart often enough
<Kilos> there is a very lekker free tool that fixes lotsa winsucks probs
<magespawn> ubuntu
<Kilos> not just registry
<magespawn> yeah maybe
<Kilos> called ccleaner
<magespawn> just tired of trying for now 
<Kilos> win stores stuff in registry and then forgets where to find them
<magespawn> and windows installers are generally retarted becuse they have to work with win
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya i hated that, every game or app needs a restart
<magespawn> and most of the options that i enjoy in ubuntu are not even there
<magespawn> wanted to type sudo aptitude install at one point
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> it grows on you hey
<magespawn> it is like they have decided that because you use windows you are stupid therefore cannot make a choice
<Kilos> thats for the peeps that call in IT guys for everything
<Kilos> thats why most of the larger companies employ IT guys
<magespawn> yeah
<magespawn> even a person who is busy studying it though it can be exceedingly frustrating
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo Trix[a]r_za
<smile> :)
<Kilos> Maaz: nickometer Trix[a]r_za
<Maaz> Kilos: Trix[a]r_za is 69.4% lame
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :D
 * smile is watching  Tears of Steel - Blender Foundation's fourth short Open Movie
<Kilos> Maaz: nickometer Trixar_za
<Maaz> Kilos: Trixar_za is 14.4% lame
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Sorry, I'm bored so I'm looking for games to use with ScummVM
<Kilos> smile: have you tried using blender?
<Trixar_za> Will put them all together and put it on a CD or something
<smile> yes I have, long time ago :p wasn't that easy for me :p
<Kilos> yeah i struggled as well. blender is for clever peeps
<smile> so I gave up :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all good apart from bored Trixar_za
<magespawn> Maaz: nickometer magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: magespawn is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> hah cool
<magespawn> 100% cool then
<smile> big hug, Kilos :P
<Trixar_za> Well admit it, ScummVM is a good reason to find old adventure games
<Kilos> i think maaz doesnt like funny characters in nicks
<Trixar_za> I used to Love them :P
<Trixar_za> And I can now enjoy them on Linux too :P
<magespawn> or maybe likes all lower case
<Kilos> Maaz:  nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> Kilos: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<smile> that's amazing, Trixar_za :)
<magespawn> has anybody got the latest humble indie bundle?
<Kilos> Trixar_za: where you get them?
<smile> no, magespawn :) do you ;)
<Trixar_za> Er, I use Abandonia and GamesWin
<Kilos> maybe i can get some on night surfer data when i can stay awake one day
<Trixar_za> GamesWin has more games, but less English reviews
<magespawn> no laptop and such are only for work 
<magespawn> and very little spare cash at the moment smile
<Trixar_za> It also uses rar files instead of zip files - which means the downloads are smaller than with Abandonia
<smile> magespawn: okay :(
<Kilos> win rar
<Kilos> sjoe
<smile> 7-zip for linux! :)
<Kilos> i want to find something like red alert or AOE that is a linux game
<Trixar_za> Nah, just get the unrar package or the full rar-nonfree package
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> dont wanna corrupt kde with wine
<Trixar_za> Kilos: There is a few
<superfly> Kilos: there is 0ad, and a few others
<Kilos> oh thats first in muon
<superfly> magespawn: I did
<magespawn> i heard that it is awesome superfly
<magespawn> what did you think?
<Kilos> have you tried it superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: when I eventually get to downloading it, I will let you know...
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> work getting in the way again?
<superfly> Kilos: 0AD, yes. it looks really nice
<Kilos> good ty superfly i will try it
<superfly> magespawn: OpenLP, my biggest open source project, is releasing version 2.0 at the end of this month, so I'm trying to get everything organised for that
<magespawn> so not paid work then but still lots to do
<magespawn> yup read the blog 
<Trixar_za> Kilos: http://www.lgdb.org/games/all?tid[]=8&tid_9=All&sort_by=field_release_value&sort_order=DESC
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za
<superfly> magespawn: yup
<smile> What do you think, guys? Fork from LibreOffice? http://www.pcworld.com/article/2011247/gs-calc-a-low-cost-spreadsheet-with-a-unique-interface.html
<Trixar_za> linux game database rocks
<Trixar_za> :P
<superfly> I'm busy trying to get a press kit together, lots of work, more than coding
<Trixar_za> But http://www.lgdb.org/game/openra will probably interest you more
<Trixar_za> :P
<magespawn> I would not mind helping out if you want superfly
<Kilos> Trixar_za: why?
<Trixar_za> It's a port of Red Alert's engine?
<Trixar_za> Shame about being written in Mono though
<Trixar_za> :P
<superfly> magespawn: if you have some time, that would be great. You're welcome to join us in #openlp
<Kilos> oh ya red alert
<Trixar_za> http://www.pokemon-online.eu/
<Kilos> isnt there an app to convert mono to python
<Kilos> ?
<Trixar_za> Now I've seen everything
<Kilos> oh can you tell what language is used by looking at it?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20Ber9TOX
<superfly> Kilos: VB.NET
<Kilos> oh my is that a language superfly?
<Kilos> or must i go to that site?
<magespawn> Visual Basic
<Kilos> oh ty magespawn
<Kilos> ty superfly thats what ian has to fiddle with to get them scanner things working
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Basic_.NET
<Kilos> ty magespawn
<smile> you didn't know that vb.net is visual basic with .net framework? :)
<Cantide> eeewwww
<smile> Kilos: you have to learn more
<smile> even at your age :)
<magespawn> smile maybe you do to
<Kilos> learning is easy smile , its remembering that is the prob
<Kilos> but i been learning almost daily since i came to ubuntu
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol ya magespawn i told him as well he must still study for a few more years
<smile> very good uncle Kilos :)
<smile> magespawn: what? :)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> there is always more things to learn 
<magespawn> smile learn more
<smile> :D
<smile> I'm doing that already
<smile> :)
<smile> I'm trying to learn how ChatZilla works
 * smile has just made a new bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/midori/+bug/1062421
<smile> :)
<magespawn> and age SHOULD have nothing to do with it
<magespawn> right
<smile> of course not, magespawn 
<magespawn> me thinks that you concentrate mainly on computer though
<smile> yeah, but you should learn other things too :)
<smile> like local geography
<smile> know your region
<smile> :)
<Kilos> supper time
<Kilos> bbl
<smile> Guys, do you like http://geoffrey.site44.com/ ? :)
<smile> It's in Dutch, but if you know Afrikaans it will be easy to read :)
<charlvn> hi all
<charlvn> wow i have never seen the rand drop this fast
<charlvn> it's like people are moving money out of the country at a massive speed
<charlvn> are they expecting serious trouble or something?
<charlvn> i thought the strikes etc would blow over
<charlvn> hi smile
<Cantide> well, Amplats just fired 12 000
<Cantide> and i think the chaos is still to follow
<smile> hi charlvn :p
<charlvn> hmmm that's pretty drastic
<Cantide> it sucks -.- i'm just watching the exchange rate drop...
<charlvn> is amplats planning on closing down?
<Cantide> going to be poor on holiday ._.
<Cantide> i don't think so
<Cantide> i think their workers were striking illegally
<charlvn> my uncle has worked there for many years, i wouldn't mind hearing what he has to say
<charlvn> i think he still does consulting for them actually
<smile> lol, only chatzilla stayed active when enlightenment crashed :p
<Cantide> charlvn, i'm off to Korea for a few weeks at the end of November '-'
<charlvn> very nice, south korea i hope?
<charlvn> :)
<charlvn> i was looking at this earlier today: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/hungry-kim-jong-un
<Cantide> yup :)
<charlvn> oh my goodness: http://youtu.be/PWiT6VbVpjg
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nice meme :p
<charlvn> watching part 2 now: http://youtu.be/mGycPE3XdIc
<Cantide> hahahahaha
<Cantide> WTF
<Cantide> this is hilarious :D
<charlvn> ok now i have seen it all :)
<charlvn> part 1: http://youtu.be/f37K0hIv3zk
<smile> charlvn: north is better temperature ;)
<charlvn> more insanity: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/death-of-kim-jong-il
<charlvn> smile: i hear it's really really hot in south korea, a former colleague of mine's girlfriend is south korean so he spent (spends?) a lot of time there
<magespawn> later
<magespawn> hoem time
<magespawn> home even
<smile> It's hotter than Cape Town, of course :)
<smile> good night, magespawn 
<charlvn> haha, just rediscovered this: http://youtu.be/5ac9Arzm7_o
<Cantide> charlvn, I was in Daegu in summer a few years ago... that was hotter than Durban ,_,
<Cantide> but i think the Philippines is worse - hot all day, all night, all year -.-
<smile> Cantide: Just keep in SA ;)
<Cantide> smile, nah :D
<smile> why not :)
<Cantide> that's a complex question
<Cantide> Asia gives me economic freedom, safety, a better society and it feels like a permanent holiday '-'
<charlvn> Cantide: wow, that's pretty hectic (the heat)
<charlvn> and cheap electronics
<charlvn> :)
<Cantide> oh yeah!!
<Cantide> I'm planning to spend at least a full day in Yongsan this time
<smile> okay, Cantide :) and what about girls? :p
<smile> do you like the asian ones :)
 * Cantide blushes
<smile> lol :D
<Cantide> nothing wrong with them!
<smile> I like the girls more here :DD (some :P )
<Cantide> haha
<smile> here: Belgium :)
<Cantide> South African girls... hmmm not for me
<Cantide> oh cool :)
<Cantide> I'm sure I'd like the girls there, too
<smile> Of course you would.
<smile> :D
<smile> In NL they are nice too
<Cantide> i bet :)
<smile> will ya visit me, Cantide ? :)
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> Are you an Asian girl by the name of 민아 in 부산?
<smile> noo :p but I can show you what pretty girls are
<smile> but only if you have a real relationship with them :)
<smile> girls aren't there to hurt
<Cantide> sure, i didn't mean to imply that they were
<Cantide> anyway, i'm going to see some friends in Korea
<Cantide> one of them a girl '-'
<smile> some guys only want sex. I don't understand
<smile> :p
<smile> Cantide: remember it's a friend, not ur girlfriend :p
<charlvn> i met the girlfriend of above mentioned (former) colleague in ireland (we were there for a meeting)
<smile> have you planned your trip yet?
<smile> :)
<charlvn> not saying it's my personal taste in women but she was definitely very nice and pretty
<Cantide> smile, we will see when i get there how things go :p and no, sex is not going to happen
<smile> thats good :p
<Cantide> smile, nah, some of my friends seem to be planning it for me -.-
<Cantide> but yeah, i have a few things i want to do
<smile> lol.. but it can be annoying too
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> they did it last time
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i actually told him to relax a little :p
<smile> :p
<smile> ^^
<smile> I like that.. http://www.hyped.nl/nieuws/samsung-komt-met-kleintje-s3.html
<smile> (Galaxy Mini S3 coming)
<smile> with nice specs :)
<smile> I hope the price won't be over 200 dollars :p
<Cantide> oh, nice!
<Cantide> i always thought the S3 was a little large
<Cantide> but i'd still like one :D
<smile> I don't like the format of the S3, so a mini would be fine :D
<smile>  Johannesburg – 'n Sangoma en sy bestuurder is Vrydagoggend in hegtenis geneem vir die skending van 'n graf by 'n begraafplaas in Mmabatho, in die Noordwes, het die polisie gesê.
<smile> nuus24 :)
<smile> I need to inform you of the news :D
<Cantide> damn
<Cantide> my Afrikaans is not good enough to understand it 100% ,_,
<smile> I understand it fully :P And I'm not native speaker :)
<Cantide> :p
<smile> Cantide: Dutch is very similar to Afrikaans
<smile> And the other way around, too
<Cantide> yes '-'
<Cantide> of that i am aware
<Cantide> I haven't used Afrikaans for 10 years
<Cantide> and even 10 years ago it wasn't very good
<charlvn> dutch and afrikaans is a little like dutch and german - there are a lot of things that are the same but they are just different enough to get you into some serious trouble
<charlvn> ;)
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> I know a little German, too
<charlvn> i was having a conversation with some of my colleagues today about it
<Cantide> but I think my Afrikaans might be better than my German ._.
<smile> charlvn: lol ;)
<Cantide> brb, coffee time '-'
<smile> Afrikaans is more similar to Dutch than Dutch is similar to German
<charlvn> i used the example of a south african that asked the girl behind the till if he could see her "slipje"
<smile> :o
<charlvn> a "slip" is a "bonnetje" in afrikaans so that is perfectly normal to ask to see the slip
<charlvn> of course, in dutch it has a whole other meaning and the girl was very angry
<charlvn> but that kind of thing happens so easily
<charlvn> it's like when i tried to log into google in germany and i got asked to log into "google konten"
<charlvn> i understood "konten" to mean "assholes" so i was quite terrified of having to "log in"
<charlvn> then i looked it up in the dictionary and found out it means "accounts" in german
<charlvn> again, have to be very careful ;)
<smile> Peace and happiness might be found. :)
<smile> lol, charlvn :p
<charlvn> i just got this sent to me by someone in south africa: http://i.imgur.com/x7r4N.jpg
<smile> The most explicit song text was written by I Wayne
<smile> :)
<smile> One man can't satisfy her / She needs more wood for da fire / Sex price getting higher, ah more money she require
<smile> House, car , and land she desire / so from di prostitution work she won't retire / Flames and fireee, burn the sex seller and the fire
<smile>  / is new line ;)
<charlvn> phew
<charlvn> some gangsta stuff 
<smile> yeaah :p
<smile> charlvn: are you gangsta? :o
 * smile runs to to the other side of the world
<smile> * to to => to
<charlvn> nope, i'm gangnam style, nog gangsta style ;)
<charlvn> oppa gangnam style!
<smile> :D
<smile> Dancin' before she reach eleven :o
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> like on a horse
<smile> :P
<smile> What they mean with the L zone?
<charlvn> l zone? no idea, where did you see it?
<smile> in that video, I thought I heard that
<smile> :)
<Cantide> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbccmj9iAS1romxd7o1_1280.png
<smile> Who's that? :)
<Cantide> gangnam style :p
<Cantide> transposed onto a picture of the NZ rugby team doing the haka
<smile> oo :)
<smile> :D
<Cantide> looks like the same moves :D
<smile> xD
<smile> Cantide: how many mb/month have you? :)
<Cantide> 60 GB + 60 GB
<Cantide> lasts for a year or until i use it up .-.
<smile> okay :)
<Cantide> so if i use 5 GB a month, i will be fine :p
<smile> I see :)
<smile> :D
<smile> boemboem?
<Cantide> and the other 60 GB at night i can use for downloads or such '-'
<Cantide> boemboem?
<Cantide> i won't ask about your internet connection, because it'll make me weep
<smile> Cantide: boemboem => BOOM!! :D
<Cantide> oh :p
<Cantide> talking to that girl now '-'
<smile> Cantide: I'm even uploading.. :p not only downloading
<Cantide> so excuse my slow responses
<smile> is the pretty :)
<charlvn> boemkool!
<Cantide> smile, i would if i had the bandwidth to spare :p
<Cantide> smile, all girls are pretty :)
<smile> charlvn: ja.
<charlvn> http://youtu.be/5-5BL7WqwZA
<smile> Cantide: they aren't :p
<Cantide> depends how you look at them :p
<Cantide> well, if you like a girl, she is pretty to you
<Cantide> so of course my answer is yes
<smile> doei! :)
<charlvn> ciao smile 
<smile> i see, Cantide :)
<smile> but not every girl is pretty (according yourself)
<smile> good night everyone :)
<charlvn> oooh that film, that "egel" is obnoxious
<Cantide> good night smile :p
<Cantide> smile, that's because you can only like 1 at a time :p
<smile> :)
<smile> hug
<smile> you could be right :)
<smile> see ya
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> evening all
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charlvn
<Squirm> internet
<Squirm> finally
<magespawn> hey Squirm 
<Squirm> hello magespawn 
<magespawn> good night y'all
<Squirm> same. I'm off. gnight
<inetpro> good evening
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charlvn
<inetpro> how goes
<charlvn> long time no speak to, how's it going
<charlvn> i'm doing well thanks
<inetpro> good and yeah self?
<charlvn> finished moving into my new appartment, feeling great
<inetpro> nice
<charlvn> i still have a couple of loose ends i need to finish off here though
<charlvn> but for the most part i can start taking it a little easier now
<inetpro> charlvn: I was wondering, have you dealt with drupal yet?
<charlvn> i used to develop on drupal 6 and 7 a long time ago
<charlvn> well, by long time i mean something like 6 or so years
 * inetpro is thinking about importing lots of legacy data to a drupal database
<charlvn> for ict terms, a really long time
<inetpro> all text based
<inetpro> one record per file
<charlvn> drupal can have a very strange database structure sometimes, as long as you're careful it shouldn't be too difficult
<charlvn> it used to have a really strange way of handling metadata
<charlvn> it had these nodes but that then link with a bunch of different tables
<inetpro> eish
<charlvn> i didn't really like it very much, i found it too complex to and unhandy to work with
<charlvn> that said, that was a long time ago :)
<charlvn> maybe by now it's much cleaner / easier
 * inetpro needs to find some time to learn the structure a bit
<charlvn> once you "get it" it isn't too bad
<charlvn> you just need to put some time aside and learn it properly
<inetpro> I've seen a html to drupal import module somewhere but not text to drupal
<inetpro> or a script at least
<charlvn> if it's a simple structure it should be really easy to do it directly into the database
<charlvn> i have done database imports where i literally generate the sql with some bash script
<charlvn> *scripting i mean
 * inetpro should actually create some dummy data and put it out as a challenge for anybody
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> could be fun
<charlvn> (for someone who still works with drupal, i mean, not me) ;)
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Ludo: wb
<inetpro> charlvn: can you see the files in the following link https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hifxmtf9hdemu36/TtZNa0Q-AL/DrupalTXTImportTest
<charlvn> inetpro: that's just a date, title and body right?
<charlvn> that's very easy
<inetpro> charlvn: yes it is basically as simple as that
<charlvn> so you wanna loop through each directory and just import the files one by one
<inetpro> just for proof of concept
<charlvn> if i remember correctly that would be very easy to do
<inetpro> charlvn: true
<charlvn> with a little python script or something
<charlvn> you just need a database connector and some basic file/string handling
<charlvn> if i had a drupal database handy i would have done it for you
<inetpro> charlvn: even if you just play with the basic concept of reading the data from file and submitting to a dummy database I'd appreciate the help
<inetpro> we can find out about the drupal structure laters
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> any css, php guru here?
<inetpro> zeref: don't ask to ask, just ask
<inetpro> oh and anybody is welcome to help with above mentioned challenge
<zeref> forgot bout the asking thing.
<inetpro> zeref: no problem :-)
<zeref> k, i would like to create a table with a couple of rows and colums
<zeref> i will use css for that.
<zeref> not i need to fetch data from database and place it into the rows and columns
<zeref> for that I'll use php.
<zeref> how do i get the data into the table?
<charlvn> zeref: retrieve rows, loop through each row, generate <tr>...</tr> html?
<charlvn> that's pretty simple, there should be a million tutorials out there that can give an example
<inetpro> zeref: I was thinking the same thing as charlvn, there should be many samples out there for your case
<charlvn> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8904124/looping-through-and-displaying-multiple-table-rows-from-sql
<inetpro> not sure how you want to use css for creating rows and columns
<charlvn> http://davidwalsh.name/html-mysql-php
<charlvn> and a million others, just google
<superfly> A million bad tutorials too.
<charlvn> that's true
<charlvn> but you start somewhere :P
<charlvn> start dumb, iterate until smart
<superfly> if only it actually worked that way...
<zeref> sigh
<inetpro> zeref: wb
 * inetpro 's challenge described in just a bit more detail: http://slexy.org/view/s208X0EQYU
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> inetpro: I'm also busy with drupal as well :D
<inetpro> zeref: I just had to spell a few things out for myself to start with, will continue with the exercise as I find time
 * inetpro heading off to hit the sack
<inetpro> good night everyone
<charlvn> superfly: you don't become smart by practising? are you smart overnight?
<charlvn> inetpro: good night! :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-06
 * Kilos gets the worms again
<Kilos> morning guys
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning ion Kilos
<superfly> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> morning superfly
<Kilos> ion?
<Kilos> ive even got xchat gnome here to try find my bloep
<Kilos> looks like the bloep sound itself isnt in kde
<superfly> Kilos: meh that was my autocorrect that translated oom to ion
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ion Kilos ... that does have a ring to it, doesn't it?
<Kilos> xchat-gnome at least gives a feeble ping on nick mentioned
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> but xchat-gnome sucks, not as manageable as xchat so gonna try till either xchat or quassel give me a bloep
<Kilos> maybe better to do a backup before i do something to crash kde
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> yo magespawn
<Kilos> is unloaded a good thing?
<Kilos> Sound-notification plugin unloaded.
<Kilos> Messaging Indicator 0.3.10 plugin unloaded.
<Kilos> or does that mean disabled
<magespawn> hey Kilos, that means they are not running
<Kilos> aw 
<Kilos> kde very stubborn
<magespawn> mm maybe]
<magespawn> any luck Kilos?
<Kilos> nope not yet magespawn  but a did a deja-dup backup so can take some chances i think
<Kilos> that message didnt come up again though
<Kilos> but with xchat you can set it to use and external program to play alerts so there is hope yet, just trying to find the gnome error beep file
<Kilos> thats my bloep i think
<Kilos> kde only has its own musical thingies not the error bloep
<Kilos> if im in the kitchen cooking or lying down i wanna hear bloep
<Kilos> i think xchat looks for the gnome alert file which isnt on kde
<magespawn> can you not make it look for the alert file on kde?
<magespawn> import the sound you want 
<Kilos> yes but kde alerts are music not a loud bloep
<Kilos> im fussy
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i am sure we can find the loud bloep for you on the net
<magespawn> where did you first hear it? what program?
<magespawn> nuvolari is your droid rooted?
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Kilos> its one of the gnome sound files i think magespawn 
<Kilos> like when evo mail comes in and you backspace too many times
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> later all
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell magespawn yeah, it is rooted. wait, is rooted and unlocked the same thing? It's unlocked... not sure about rooted now :P
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> so--what i missed
<Kilos> ?
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> not much, it's been quite silent today
<Kilos> hi charlvn howzit
<charlvn> how's it going man
<charlvn> pretty good
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charlvn> just had some apple tart with a friend
<Kilos> lol yum yum
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> yeah i am treating my friends now since i am moved into my new appartment
<Kilos> aw
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, swine
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> not what . I beg your pardon!
<charlvn> Kilos: you want to fetch a can opener? :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, swine
<Maaz> If you call me names Kilos you will make you're own coffee and do your own googling!
<Kilos> hmm
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> gonna see if the boks can beat them all blacks
<Kilos> on and off i spose
<charlvn> http://ballsdot.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/6uOFw.jpg
<nuvolari> aloha :>
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, charlvn 
<nuvolari> when is the rugby?
<nuvolari> and who are we playing?
<nuvolari> oh, allblack
<nuvolari> s
<superfly> nuvolari: rooted means you have root access, which *usually* means you had to install a custom bootloader
 * superfly has completely changed his Kindle Fire
<nuvolari> hmm, then my Nexus was rooted, unlocked and flashed
<nuvolari> but it's only unlocked after the stock rom got flashed prior to 4.1.1 upgrade
<nuvolari> I like the new feature in chrome where you can have multiple user profiles
<Kilos> lo nuvolari rugby now first half over
<nuvolari> magties! we're ahead :D
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<charlvn> superfly: interesting, what have you done exactly?
<superfly> I rooted it, and then loaded Jelly Bean on it, so it no longer runs the Amazon version of Androind 2.3
<superfly> Didn't take much to change it
<superfly> In order to root it I had to load a custom bootloader too, so not event the Amazon bootloader is left on it
<superfly> *even
<charlvn> nice
<nuvolari> South Africa 16 vs New Zealand 29
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> yeah poor show
<Squirm> lo
<magespawn> evening all
<nuvolari> hello's
<nuvolari> hi magespawn, Squirm 
<Squirm> hello nuvolari 
 * magespawn tips his hat to nuvolari and Squirm
<Squirm> lo there magespawn 
<Squirm> nuvolari: I'm coming to stay with you sometime. just giving you some warning
<inetpro> goeie aand
<Squirm> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> ek meen goeie naand
<inetpro> Squirm: eh
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<inetpro> ehlo magespawn
<inetpro> how goes it on buntu-za land?
<magespawn> hot but nice
<inetpro> while I won't do it I would love to trip some powers tonight
<magespawn> whoever said A+ is platform independant and vendor neutral they are smoking their socks
<inetpro> neighbors doing as if they are alone in this world again 
<magespawn> ahh right
<nuvolari> Squirm: that's if I'm still staying here :P
<nuvolari> oh, in ballito :P
<nuvolari> ok
<Squirm> lol
<nuvolari> I'm not moving away
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> just on the lookout for another place to stay/buy
<magespawn> or maybe Squirm will just track you down no matter where you are nuvolari 
<nuvolari> the owners want to sell this place :(
<Squirm> magespawn: maybe. from this channel, he's the only person I've met
<nuvolari> magespawn: pfft, he's harmless
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> and you cannot buy it nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> mebbe not, I shouldn't be so sure about that
<nuvolari> magespawn: no :-/
<nuvolari> I don't own that much
<magespawn> well then by association you have met me too
<nuvolari> last time I heard they wanted R1.9m for this place
<Squirm> by association, I've met everyone :P
<magespawn> yup
<Squirm> lol, nuvolari, at your current salary, you could afford that easily
<nuvolari> Squirm: eh? you don't know how much I own
<magespawn> nuvolari: what is it, house or flat or ?
<Squirm> s/own/earn
<nuvolari> magespawn: a house, rather big yard with a sea view from the balcony
<Squirm> good investment
<nuvolari> thanks Squirm 
<inetpro> I don't want to know what the volume levels must be in me neighbors house
<nuvolari> yeah, you don't know how much I earn
<inetpro> me sound meter tells me that the sound level in me house goes up to 62dB
<nuvolari> inetpro: rush over! their brains might be pulp already
<magespawn> ahh is there rental possibility?
<magespawn> inetpro: that is serriously loud
<Squirm> nuvolari: maybe I'll come over end of november. can hit a a club or 2 during rage
<magespawn> rage is in jhb, isn't it?
<nuvolari> magespawn: well, the people currently staying in the other part already rent, and I rent from them, so I'm not really in a position to negotiate :-/
<Squirm> magespawn: rage is everywhere. mainly on the coast
<nuvolari> magespawn: not LAN rage
<nuvolari> :P
<Squirm> oh
<nuvolari> matric rage
<Squirm> no, not that rage
<Squirm> what he said
<magespawn> banks lend money more readily if there is rental involved
<magespawn> how much rental is involved if you rent the section where the owners stay now?
<Squirm> magespawn: I think the actual owners are wanting to sell. not who he's renting from
<nuvolari> hmm, my guess is combined our rental is about 9 grand
<Squirm> so they'll lose their place too
<nuvolari> could be more
<nuvolari> I don't know what cut of the entire rental I pay
<Squirm> in ballito, anything is possible
<nuvolari> yeah, the actual owners want to sell
<magespawn> how many places to rent are there, just 2? your and the other renters?
<Squirm> houses have shot up there. everytime I drive past it's full up
<nuvolari> well, it's 1 house, and a door separates me from the couple staying in the other part :P
<Squirm> so you're kept up by interesting noises most nights?
<magespawn> do you know how big the plot is?
<nuvolari> not as interesting as expected... they fight all the time
<Squirm> I was kept awake last Friday by a friends room mate :/
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> magespawn: hmm, let me try to estimate from google maps :P
<nuvolari> I just got promotion so I'm not a junior anymore \o/ ...but I don't think that's enough to buy me a home just yet :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: just go buy your own place
<nuvolari> magespawn: rough estimate = 875m²
<nuvolari> inetpro: it's crazy expensive here :-/ 1 bedroom apartment, 39m² ~ 520k
<magespawn> i would suggest you go and have a chat with a bank or bond company or use the online tools
<inetpro> eish!
<magespawn> bbl fish time
<nuvolari> lucky to get something for 490k
<inetpro> nuvolari: just build yourself a pondokkie on the beach
<nuvolari> lol, yeah, that would be awesome :P
<Kilos> sjoe julle praat n hond uit die bos uit
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, oom het te gou gepraat.. :P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: guten abend
<inetpro> jy reggekom met jou klankies?
<inetpro> maybe it's something as simple as sound files that are not installed on kubuntu
<inetpro> you should check in /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> nee inetpro maar gaan xchat gebruik met buite klank
<inetpro> compare what is in that folder between a working version and your kubuntu
<inetpro> you should even be able to see the difference from your backups
<inetpro> just run a rsync with the dry run option
<inetpro> rsync -anv --delete /backups/usr/share/sounds/ /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> in xchat2/sounds there isnt a file
<Kilos> so thought of getting the bloep somewhere and adding it in there
<inetpro> Kilos: yes but you have to know the file name
<Kilos> ya mage was gonna look for it
<Kilos> in the /sounds/ here there are spanne but all kde cute sounds not a bloep
<Kilos> my bloep is the ubuntu gnome error beep or mail arrived sound
<Kilos> will look on other drive if i find any there
<inetpro> Kilos: just don't ake a mistake with that rsync command
<inetpro> s/ake/make/
<Kilos> i copy/pasted it
<inetpro> otherwise it will delete files
<Kilos> i never try type them out
<inetpro> the n option is for dry run so it won't do anything
<Kilos> rsync: change_dir "/backups/usr/share/sounds" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<Kilos> tried with sudo too
<inetpro> just so that you can see what would be deleted and what would be added
<inetpro> Kilos: well obviously I assumed that you would change the folder to your backup source
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> jou dom donner
<Kilos> my backup is in /storage/ and its spanne duplicity files
<Kilos> deja-dup way
<Kilos> i didnt get them into one folder because i couldnt change the path
<Kilos> path showed as /storage and i could type no more
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i havent done a rsync of home
<Kilos> only archives
<Kilos> then deja-dup for backup
<inetpro> Kilos: did I say home anywhere?
<Kilos> i just gotta go make some food quick
<Kilos> scuse me
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you said backup
<inetpro> hmm... I thought so
<Kilos> we used to do rsync to /backup/home/member
<inetpro> so!?
<Kilos> so9 i must make a backup folder on /storage
<inetpro> Kilos: we're trying to figure what sound file xchat would be using
<Kilos> then run that command
<inetpro> and those files would typically not live in your home folder
<Kilos> im on kde now so cant do it from here
 * inetpro assumed that Kilos had made a complete backup of Unity somewhere
<Kilos> i did cd /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> then ls
<Kilos> lotsa sound files there
<Kilos> ya deja-dup backup
<Kilos> they all duplicity files
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have anything in /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/ ?
<Kilos> cant see whats all in them
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> no such file
<Kilos> this is kde
<inetpro> Kilos: I rest my case
<Kilos> lemme go sort food then come read everything again
<inetpro> xchat is most likely using some default gnome files 
<inetpro> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> peeps waiting for scrambled eggs
<Kilos> ya thats right
<Kilos> there some gnome stuff missing here
<inetpro> Kilos: and please note that I'm not saying that it will be anything in /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/
<inetpro> that was just to prove my point
<inetpro> Kilos: so now let's take /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg as an example -- say if that was the file needed by xchat
<inetpro> we would have to find out which package is the one that provides that file
<inetpro> and it looks like it would be installed together with gnome-control-center-data
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> can i install that safely here 
<inetpro> Kilos: may be worth a try, while we're still just guessing
<inetpro> the sad part is that you would install a huge lot of other dependancies
<inetpro> dependencies*
<Kilos> ya but can i remove them later and keep the sound files in place for xchat to find them
<Kilos> ill give it a go if i awake till 11pm
<Kilos> then use night surfer
<Kilos> but actually that bloep/beep sound must just be a wav file or something
<Kilos> with xchat one can tick use external sound goodie and give the path
<magespawn> hey all
<inetpro> Kilos: you could also try something like ubuntu-sounds
<Squirm> Kilos: mine can
<Squirm> xchat2
<Kilos> yeah it must be in there somewhere
<Kilos> if i get the bloep in kde then i can live with it
<Kilos> in my xchat2 there is nothing Squirm 
<Squirm> xchat 2.8.8
<Squirm> in the Ubuntu repo's
<Kilos> ya but i installed xchat into kde Squirm 
<Squirm> I haven't used kde in many years
<Squirm> but it still should be the same
<Kilos> and kde dont have the gnome sounds
<Squirm> look under Preferences -> chatting -> sounds
<Squirm> mine has an events list, where you can select the sound file you want to play on event
<inetpro> Kilos: did you install play?
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> should i have?
<Kilos> i run to stir eggs
<inetpro> Kilos: play /usr/share/sounds/Kopete_Received.ogg
<Kilos> ja it goes piidaaa
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> now loop through each file in that folder and listen to each in turn
<inetpro> until you find which one you like
<Kilos> i have listened to them all
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> when i install konversation it adds more
<inetpro> for f in `find /usr/share/sounds/ -type f` ; do play $f ; sleep 2 ; done
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> you talking to me here not the fly
<inetpro> Kilos: :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> that will simply play a file, then wait 2 seconds and play the next, untill you stop it or until you have listened to them all
<Kilos> starting with find
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> starting with for
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> and ending with done
<Kilos> but i know the bloep aint there
<inetpro> maybe you missed it
<Kilos> all nice sounding kde sounds
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Kilos: so what is the problem?
<charlvn> phew am thirsty, been watching too much youtube and forgot i need to drink :)
<charlvn> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<inetpro> charlvn: hi
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<charlvn> *glug glug glug* aah!
<Kilos> inetpro, the bloep gets through other noise in the area
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> so Kilos you are looking for a specific sound to play?
<Kilos> if i member right i didnt have sound in xchat in 11.04 
<Kilos> and used the external way
<Kilos> but had xchat making same sound like pidgin
<magespawn> so is is a pidgin sound then or just some generic sound file?
<Kilos> its the gnome sound for when you press backspace too many times
<Kilos> etc
<Kilos> error beep i think
<Kilos> it makes a bloep sound
<magespawn> okay so then we should be able to find it on a gnome system
 * magespawn goes to check
<magespawn> one of my lappies is still on 9.04
<Kilos> inetpro, do you know the bloep sound im talking about
<Kilos> you most likely never heard it
<Kilos> though i was mad inna blog
<Kilos> thought
<magespawn> Kilos do recall what the file was called?
<Kilos> nope magespawn i never needed to find it
<Kilos> how many sounds can there be in gnome
 * inetpro be back laters
<magespawn> there is a few
<Kilos> install xchat on there and you will hear it when nick said'
<magespawn>  brb
<Kilos> too me it sounds like bloep
<magespawn> who thinks up tha names to these packages like libsexy?
<magespawn> s/tha/the
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all linux got funny names
<Kilos> libmad
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> magespawnXCHAT
<Kilos> now go settings prefs
<Kilos> in alerts set top 2 rows all ticked
<Kilos> bottom 2 leave only first 1 then tick others
<Kilos> magespawnXCHAT, 
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> net splits again
<Kilos> wb all you net splitted guys
<magespawn> Kilos i went and specified the sound i wanted from /usr/share/sounds/
<Kilos> didnt you listen to the default one first
<magespawn> there was none
<Kilos> you didnt tick by alerts
<magespawn> i did but there was no sound
<Kilos> go settings preferences alerts
<Kilos> tick eveything there to start
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh you need to restart xchat first
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<Kilos> i see your fone from quassel
<magespawn> magespawnXCHAT: 
<magespawn> magespawnXCHAT: 
<Kilos> do you hear it now
<magespawn> nope
<Kilos> no sound
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> magespawnXCHAT: 
<magespawn> nothing
<Kilos> untick the using outside route
<Kilos> tick top one
<magespawn> that is what is ticked
<Kilos> automatic
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> does that lappies sound work??
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> this does not exist /home/magespawn/.xchat2/sounds
<magespawn> so there are no default sounds 
<Kilos> my first probs with sound in xchat only started with unity
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you havent got some other things in synaptic installed
<Kilos> it uses one of the gstreamer things
<Kilos> install mplayer
<Kilos> neil didnt have sound till he installed it
<magespawn> i have sound even in xchat, just not the default sounds
<Kilos> backspace a few times
<Kilos> what you hear
<magespawn>  nothing 
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> make some other error somewhere else on pc
<Kilos> where is your error bloep?
<Kilos> i member evolution mail had the same sound on a incoming mail
<magespawn> no idea
<magespawn> no evolution on this machine 
<Kilos> you didnt upgrade properly
<Kilos> and too late now
<magespawn> no i removed it after install
<Kilos> try backspacing in terminal
<Kilos> or right arrows
<magespawnXCHAT> try this file Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> they all.wav hey?
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> Hiya uncle Kilos 
<magespawnXCHAT> the only other that sounds close to a bloep is this one
<Kilos> thats nearly it but more ady like
<Kilos> those are both more refined
<Kilos> like a ploep
<Kilos> not a bloed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> not_found, where is the bloep file for gnome
<not_found> sounds?
<Kilos> the standard xchat bloep
<not_found> usr/share/sounds/
<not_found> several to choose from under there normally
<Kilos> no man im on kde i dont have bloep
<not_found> the default should be the default sound for the OS
<Kilos> got all kde cute sounds
<not_found> which for me never works in xchat
<Kilos> tell magespawnXCHAT what to do
<not_found> magespawnXCHAT, trying xchat then?
<magespawnXCHAT> nah just trying to help Kilos find the right sound
<Kilos> henope magespawnXCHAT 
 * not_found on Hexchat now cause xchat for Windows needs you to register after 30 days... ffffuuuuuuu....
<Kilos> you never heard the serious bloep?
<inetpro> not_found: you can use quassel on windows
<not_found> i guess... I like xchat... and hexchat is basically 100% xchat :)
<Kilos> thats boem boem
<magespawnXCHAT> not exactly a precise description of the sound
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got old ears
<Kilos> not_found, you used to get free xchat for winsucks
<not_found> sure... it is still free
<not_found> but wants you to register... it is a Windows illness
<Kilos> http://www.silverex.org/download/\
<Kilos> think that was it
<Kilos> ill ask ian tomorrow
<Kilos> i dunno if he registered
<not_found> thx... but got the latest and greatest... but Hexchat is 100% xchat but no silly signup
<not_found> and I like to icon
<not_found> :)
<magespawnXCHAT> Kilos I can send you all the sounds I have but there might be a better use of band width
<Kilos> magespawn, if under 10m go for it
<Kilos> email?
 * not_found needs to go to bed... sleep and wifey got flu so I am doctor too now
<magespawnXCHAT> let me see
<Kilos> i dunno which is the best way
<not_found> good night
<Kilos> night not_found 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> eat lotsa raw onion
<magespawnXCHAT> okay will send some more now
<Kilos> hehe those are all kde sounds
<magespawn> yup from quassel
<Kilos> the bloep is a gnome sound im sure
<Kilos> lol ill come online tomorrow with sisters 10.10
<Kilos> then you can tell me where to hunt if i cant get there
<Kilos> but ty very much
<Kilos> from 11.04 the bloep was gone
<magespawn> /usr/share/sound
<Kilos> ill run the pros command and listen but im sure bloep aint in there
<Kilos> if it is ill send it back to you so you can hear what i call bloep
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> i hope everyone else didnt see this
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> s4erious spam
<Kilos> serious too
<magespawn> no only you and i should see the file sends
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see that
<Kilos> ok thats good
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> aout five full screens of oggs and things
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<inetpro> you sending files over irc?
<Kilos> ya sound files
<inetpro> no wonder we have all these netsplits
<Kilos> aw come on
<Kilos> first time
<inetpro> ai
<magespawn> only did those after the spilts
<magespawn> way after
<Kilos> and if you over do something irc kicks you
<inetpro> well I don't think doing it over irc is a good idea
<Kilos> he just being inetpro magespawn 
<Kilos> next time we email
<inetpro> Kilos: no I'm serious
<inetpro> but email is even worse
<Kilos> i hear you inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> we noobs
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how then
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> dropbox
<inetpro> yep dropbox
<Kilos> or ubuntuone
<inetpro> or U1
<Kilos> i dont have that here yet
<Kilos> scared to put anything in kde in case it crashes
<inetpro> Kilos: well there is a web interface
<inetpro> that doesn't require any installation
<Kilos> to where?
<inetpro> to dropbox
<Kilos> oh U1
<inetpro> oh and on U1
<Kilos> oh i dunno dropbox yet
<Kilos> yeah i sent an iso to U1 for ian and he fetched it from there
<Kilos> lotsa work to sort out the share bit
<Kilos> ok here a quicky
<Kilos> how to see what cpu is in pc?
<Kilos> how do you know if its single core or core2 
<Kilos> google dont tell me
<inetpro> dmidecode
<Kilos> o maaz anyway
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> lotsa info hey
<inetpro> sudo dmidecode -t processor
<Kilos> ty again
<Kilos> will take a week to read all the info
<magespawn> Kilos actually looks like i am running 10.04
<inetpro> magespawn: lsb_release -a
<Kilos> lucid wasnt bad
<Kilos> close to maverick
<magespawn> just did that
<magespawn> thought it was still 9.04
<Kilos> only could do mxit in pidgin by default
<Kilos> couldnt
 * Kilos falling off chair here
<Kilos> ty for everything guys
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> np Kilos sleep well
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> inetpro did not even think to share them in dropbox etc.
<inetpro> magespawn: in the end it probably doesn't matter, but I can just imagine file transfers adding load on freenode servers
<inetpro> am not sure how xchat handles it though
<magespawn> will consider that for nest time]
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-07
<Kilos> cremora
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Cantide> coffee is a good idea '-'
<Cantide> hi Kilos~
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> what's up?
<Kilos> hunting for a sound file from gnome
<Kilos> to add to kubuntu
<Kilos> but its hidden
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Cantide> ctrl + h
<Cantide> >_<
<Cantide> oh, i guess you don't know which directory it's in
<Kilos> i have listened to them all
<Kilos> its in there but cant play it manually it says file not found
<Cantide> .-.
<Kilos> do you know gnome form 10.10 days
<Kilos> from
<Cantide> i used 10.10 for about 2 years...
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> but i never paid attention to the sound files
<Kilos> ok the file that made a bloep sound when you backspaced too many times
<Cantide> i disable sounds :D
<Kilos> or made some other illegal move
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> its the only way i know when nick mentioned here
<Kilos> cant look around for small flashing things when i busy
<Cantide> google search is not helping me ._.
<Kilos> lol doesnt seem to help me either
<Kilos> what you wanna google
<Cantide> looking for the path at least :p
<Kilos> let maaz do it for you
<Cantide> what do you want to do with that sound?
<Kilos> add  it in xchat on kde
<Kilos> the alert
<Kilos> then i can hear from the kitchen if someone chats to me
<Kilos> and get a break from cooking
<Kilos> inetpro, and magespawn been trying to help me
<Kilos> i have maverick running on another pc and when i run a fancy command its in there
<Kilos> for f in `find /usr/share/sounds/ -type f` ; do play $f ; sleep 2 ; done
<Kilos> but if i follow the path it shows when played it says not found
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> anyway thats what i been doing
<Cantide> can't you copy it out of there?
<Cantide> and try it from a different path
<Kilos> ah i can try that
<Cantide> also, are you able to play another sound in this manner?
<Kilos> yes in xchat you can set it to use external method
<Cantide> why not copy the file to xchat's path and use the automatic method?
<Cantide> worth a try maybe :)
<Kilos> i will try when i get a break here
<Cantide> ^-^
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
 * Squirm looks at Kilos 
 * Squirm refrains from saying something inappropriate
 * Cantide squirms
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> morning Cantide 
<Cantide> morning '-'
<Squirm> I best be getting up now
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> besides, it's so hot I can't really stay under the covers anyway
<Cantide> nice and cool in Durbs :)
<Squirm> Cantide: overcast?
<Cantide> yeah
<Squirm> grrr
<Squirm> means we might get that weather tonight
<Squirm> morningg confluency 
<Squirm> and please excuse my typo's, don't like my netbook's keyboard
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> no sounds folder in /usr/share/
<Kilos> thats where xchat is looking for bell.ogg
<Cantide> sounds like that's your problem (pun intended)
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> actually /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<Squirm> Kilos: then put some in their
<Squirm> symlink works too
<Kilos> symlinki?
<Kilos> -i
<Squirm> shortcut
<Squirm> you could create a shortcut /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg to another .ogg file you have somewhere else
<Squirm> or you could just put the bell.off file in there
<Kilos> shame this poor kubuntu has the whole of gnome-desktop and gnome shell installed as well
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> its on another pc
<Kilos> so i gotta boot here to gnome shell maybe and see if that has the sounds folder
<Squirm> sudo find / -name bell.ogg
<Squirm> will tell you if you have a bell.ogg anywhere on your system
<Kilos> /home/miles/Documents/bell.ogg
<Squirm> cp /home/miles/Documents/bell.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<Squirm> have you tried something like that?
<Kilos> there isnt a sounds folder in usr/share/
<Kilos> so no ubuntu or stereo either
<Squirm> sudo mkdir /usr/share/sounds
<Squirm> sudo mkdir /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu
<Squirm> sudo mkdir /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<Squirm> cp /home/miles/Documents/bell.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Squirm> chmod -R 755 /usr/share/sounds
<Squirm> sudo chmod *
<Squirm> meh, ingnore the last sentence
<Squirm> I meant
<Squirm> sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/share/sounds
<Squirm> and you may have to sudo cp /home/miles/Documents/bell.ogg /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<Squirm> the chmod will set it to world readable and executable. so xchat, running as your user should be able to access all those directories
<Squirm> bit of a dirty way of doing it though. should work if you're sure that's where xchat is looking
<Squirm> bbl, breakfast time :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> aw its a 12.04 problem
<Kilos> i go try gnome shell
<Kilos> gnome classic is ugly
<Kilos> blue winsucks screen with heavy black panels
<Kilos> hehe here i get a mild kinda ploeng sound
<Kilos> not the bell.ogg thing
<Kilos> but at least something
<Kilos> and synaptic doesnt open
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> only from cli
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charlvn> dirty mugs again? bad bot!
<not_found> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<magespawn> afternoon y'all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Ludo> Gah now I need to make some coffee
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi not_found  hows things in ahab land
<Kilos> getting hot here 34c today
<Kilos> oh not_found-droid 
<Kilos> hows neelsie
<not_found-droid> Alo 
<not_found-droid> Not bad thanks 
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> hi Kilos, not_found 
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> 12.04 very hungry, already have 3g of archives rsynced
<Kilos> and root very aggresive
<Kilos> i have a separate /storage partition that i struggled to get permissions for
<Kilos> use gparted from another drive and it shows as /media/_storage not as /media/storage here
<Kilos> i never use that _ thingie
<not_found-droid> Wife was playing, now I can talk 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> have you got the van der merwe to make you my curry yet not_found-droid 
<not_found-droid> At clinic, two monthly checkup 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> is she ok?
<not_found-droid> She also here due to flu 
<not_found-droid> Bad throat infection 
<Kilos> eish
<not_found-droid> To much diving I think 
<not_found-droid> 20 dives in 2 months 
<Kilos> normally inna sea heals you not infects you
<Kilos> you bottles are not clean inside
<not_found-droid> Not when you carry it with you in your ear 
<Kilos> or dirty air you loading
<Kilos> dont you know about bouncing on one leg at a time till that ear empty
<not_found-droid> Don't know, diving club... But I don't think it is that... Like to pull her leg however 
<Kilos> lol
<not_found-droid> Oh she has hopped 
<not_found-droid> Getting her dry ear mask tomorrow 
<Kilos> some peeps cant handle much water inna ears
<not_found-droid> Yup 
<Kilos> my mom couldnt either
<Kilos> next time an infection starts inna ear
<Kilos> use 10 volume peroxide inna ear it cleans and debugs with out pain but the bubbling feels funny
<Kilos> not 30 volume like for bleaching hair
<not_found-droid> Kan thx 
<not_found-droid> Also isapropanol works apparently 
<Kilos> same 10 volume good for any cuts and scrapes that arent clean
<Kilos> peroxide cheap
<Kilos> and works
<not_found-droid> Will remember 
<not_found-droid> Thanks 
<Kilos> get a bottle today they bout 100m and last years
<not_found> For September Team report I have the IRC meeting... anything else to add?
<charlvn> not_found: when is the next meeting?
<not_found> not sure...
<not_found> second monday of month?
<Kilos> 17th next meet
<Kilos> 10 days
<not_found> ah ok... 3rd monday
<Kilos> yip
<not_found> uncle Kilos ... any place we are capturing happenings in the month for the report?
<not_found> or only on the website
<Kilos> only on the site as far as i know not_found 
<not_found> ok thanks... 
<Kilos> oh and you can give me link for twitter
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> yours are the happenings coming still or already done not_found 
<not_found> report is on what happened in Sept.
<Kilos> you do feedback reports dont you?
<Kilos> ah
<not_found> that is the one
<not_found> I have the minutes of IRC meeting ... but that is it :/
<Kilos> i dunno if anyone had UH's 
<Kilos> the fly was gonna but didnt feedback
<Kilos> peeps getting excited about next release and havent fixed this one properly yet'
<Kilos> i know theres one release party planned in gauteng so far
<not_found> cool
<not_found> linux is never completely fixed sadly
<not_found> well maybe debian gets close :p
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> i unity aint bad if the will get the nm to autoconnect 3g then it can be smoothed out personally methinks
<not_found> not much todo with unity and more the underlying gnome 3
 * not_found switching back to Win... some more time left to game :p
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg comes with ubuntu-sounds
<inetpro> but that is really not a very loud sound
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe i hear different sounds
<Kilos> older ears
<Kilos> more mature
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hiya inetpro
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> im on unity at the moment and sound works here
<Kilos> bloep
<inetpro> Kilos: you can always go for /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Sys-Log-In-Long.ogg
<Kilos> is it louder?
<Kilos> hows things your side
<inetpro> can't miss that
<inetpro> good and yourself?
<inetpro> just very hot
<Kilos> good ty
<inetpro> but better now
<Kilos> was lekker got some UV's onna old bones
<Kilos> long time since i had a tan
<inetpro> don't allow them UV's to eat up all them bones
<Kilos> haaha
<Kilos> tough bones
<Kilos> beach bum bones
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i really miss the sea
<inetpro> dinner time
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> closest i get now is when friends bring a bottle or two up after holidays
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman slaap julle nog
<Kilos> got a backup of a working unity at last. with archives in as well
<Kilos> all 3g of them
<Kilos> pc can crash now
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<charlvn> hi smile 
<charlvn> how's it going
<smile> byeee :)
<smile> sorry, have to go
<smile> see ya, charlvn :)
<smile> i'll talk to you later on :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. catch yous tomorrow
<charlvn> nn
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-30
<magespawn> Good morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :-)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> wassup ThatGraemeGuy you didnt even show away on the weekend
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah quassel running on my desktop pc at work
<Kilos> aha
<Vince-0> G'day
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> good morning Kilos
<superfly> boat ride today!
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> boat ride to where?
<superfly> nowhere
<superfly> around the harbour most likely
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ah thats ok
<Kilos> shouldnt get seasick then
<ThatGraemeGuy> ohi superfly
<superfly> Kilos: that's OK, I don't get seasick anyways
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Squirm> afternoon
<sakhi> afternoon
<psyatw> afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm sakhi 
<Kilos> hi Xethron too
<Symmetria> sup
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen winter came again back
<Kilos> 6°c tonight
<Kilos> brrrrr
<theblazehen> yeah :/
<Kilos> hi Greenyx 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Greenyx> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-01
 * Squirm looks at cocooncrash 
<Squirm> so I was looking for a post on the ins and outs of xbmc
<Squirm> and wanting to browse the web as well as use xbmc. Realised Raspbmc isn't quite the way do go. Came across cocooncrash's blog post that had been linked on a forum. Found it Sunday, opened up the page now, realised it had a .za.net and was like, oh, cool. Header: cocooncrash 
<Squirm> :D
<Squirm> but yeah, go go South Africans
<Vince-0> surpdurp
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> work work
<tinuva> Squirm, you be surprised how many south africans contribute to opensource/linux in general :P
<Vince-0> non from Durban that I know of
<Squirm> http://michael.gorven.za.net/raspberrypi/xbmc
<Squirm> it's a god post - haven't tried it yet though
<Squirm> s/god/goog
<Squirm> s/goog/good
<cocooncrash> Squirm: :-)
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> bloep
<nuvolari> hello's
<rotsee> hello nuvolari!
<nuvolari> hi rotsee :)
<nuvolari> are you new here? :P
<rotsee> Yep, just browsing new channels for fun!
<rotsee> and in SA for half a year, so looking around in SA-channels too, obviously! :)
<nuvolari> welcome! It's been quiet today, and I've not been around too much lately :P
<nuvolari> From where are you rotsee? If I may ask?
<rotsee> From Sweden!
<nuvolari> Great! I hope you will have a good stay here and in ZA too!
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<rotsee> Thanks! How is Linux adaptation here, btw? Ubuntu as popular as one would expect?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<nlsthzn> the fly's be in da house
<superfly> upgrading my VPS
<nlsthzn> ah...
<who_da_fly> I'm upgrading my VPS... currently upgrading PostgreSQL 8.4 to 9.1
<nlsthzn> other than that, how are you superfly / who_da_fly ?
<who_da_fly> sunburnt thanks
<who_da_fly> we had a company outing yesterday... "I'm on a BOAT"
<who_da_fly> and a new guy started today
<nlsthzn> yes, spring/summer getting under way now back there... nice
<who_da_fly> cool, but not so cool. flipping PC hassles. no HDMI cables, and the brand new hard drive was faulty
<who_da_fly> *grumble*
<nlsthzn> that sucks...
<who_da_fly> well, we managed to get most things up and running by the end of the day, apart from his PC
<nlsthzn> so far I have been very lucky... made two desktop purchases here in the last year and both where a ok from the beginning
<who_da_fly> these days I trust Takealot.com more than the PC distributors themselves
<nlsthzn> my last PC in SA I bought from an online store...
<nlsthzn> can't remember the name now :p
<who_da_fly> prophecy? sybaritic?
<nlsthzn> sybar
<nlsthzn> very good prices
<nlsthzn> there was an issue with propechy that time
<nlsthzn> both decent if I recall
<who_da_fly> yeah, they still have that reputation
<nlsthzn> cool
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-02
<Squirm> morning
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm
<Trixar_za> I should get over my passive agressiveness
<Trixar_za> http://forum.slitaz.org/topic/forum-registration#post-26877
<Trixar_za> hehehe
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> sucktaz
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I like that
<Squirm> has a nice ring to it... sucktaz
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone using kmail?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy it dont work
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh? o_O
<Kilos> i think the fly also said it sucks
<Kilos> i go feed sheep
<ThatGraemeGuy> baa!
<ThatGraemeGuy> going to use thunderbird instead
<Kilos> hi liamT welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yip everyone uses thunderbird i think ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<liamT> thanks Kilos
<liamT> Kilos: I use Sylpheed at the moment
<Kilos> what is that liamT ?
<Kilos> Maaz, google Sylpheed
<Maaz> Kilos: "Sylpheed - lightweight and user-friendly e-mail client" http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/ :: "Download - Sylpheed - lightweight and user-friendly e-mail client" http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/download.html :: "Sylpheed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylpheed :: "Project Sylpheed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Sylpheed :: "Claws Mail - the email client that bites!" http://www.…
<liamT> Came into the conversation late, thought you were talking about Thunderbird
<Kilos> ah a mail client
<Kilos> yeah we were
<Kilos> because kmail dont work
<Kilos> on what OS liamT ?
<liamT> Ubuntu 12.10
<liamT> running xfce
<Kilos> hehe you like xfce?
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy it much
<Kilos> got used to unity and kde on 12.04
<liamT> with the Mint customisation, I thought it was fine, I'm done with animations and fading eating my computer
<liamT> I have work to do
<Kilos> yeah thats why i stayed on 12.04
<Kilos> 13.04 drove me nuts
<Kilos> or more nuts should i say
<liamT> i took a large performance hit with 12.10 and beyond on Unity, and the difficulty of tweaking simple things made me switch
<liamT> my computer is old, but decently spec'd
<Kilos> dual core?
<Kilos> what do you mean by spec'd?
<Kilos> how does one do that
<liamT> yip, 4gb  ram, nvidia
<liamT> decent specifications (spec'd)
<Kilos> ah ! i battle to find ram for mine that doesnt class with what i go
<Kilos> got
<Kilos> so 1.5gB ram
<mazal> Oom Kilos can you still get more nuts ?
<Kilos> haha hi there mazal 
<mazal> hehehe , more oom :)
<Kilos> môre mazal wen jy darem
<mazal> Uhm...die lys is lank ook..oom gaan meer spesifiek moet wees :P
<Kilos> haha met die werk goed man
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self nuvolari ?
<Kilos> hmm... Sylpheed seems to work ok ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> more manual setting up than thunderbird though
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> thunderbird is fine, i'm not terribly picky
<ThatGraemeGuy> kmail decided i was in a timezone 1 hour ahead of where i actually am
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i couldn't a @%$# figure out why
<ThatGraemeGuy> kde is set to GMT+2, thunderbird sets the sent time as GMT+2, kmail decides the sent time is GMT+3
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Sylpheed is more light weight so good on my pc
<Kilos> opens very quick
<Kilos> Maaz, tell liamT on freenode thanks sylpheed works fine here
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell liamT on freenode
<mazal> ai ja jai
<mazal> oom waar was ons laas ?
<mazal> Toe raak dit besig
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> besig
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn  and you?
<nlsthzn> good thanks.. at home so that is always good :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> oh hi ntl
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: 
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> hiya nuvolari :)
<Trixar_za> That so brings out the OC part of me
<Trixar_za> Maintaining and creating
<Trixar_za> Should be the other way around imho
<superfly> hi henkj :-)
<superfly> Trixar_za: eh?
<Trixar_za> the clug-work email thing
<superfly> oh
<superfly> I didn't bother reading it
<Trixar_za> Somebody wrote Maintaining and creating documentation
<superfly> saw the subject, and I was like "no thanks"
<Trixar_za> Yeah and I read the first paragraph and said "no thanks" - it mentions it's a Windows position with Linux/MacOS experience
<Trixar_za> Mind you, it's not as bad as some of the stuff I've seen
<superfly> I knew that without opening the mail ;-)
<Trixar_za> Like requiring 3 year experience in Windows 7 (this was a few months after it was released)
<superfly> ah yes, I thought so... voss
<nlsthzn> some people would say any experience in windows feels like a life time
<superfly> you don't want to work there
<Trixar_za> Dare I ask why not?
<superfly> They spontaneously decide "Oh, this week we'll be working 9am to 9pm, you don't have a choice. Either you work, or you're out of a job."
<Trixar_za> "and we're not paying you overtime"
<Trixar_za> so I assume
<Trixar_za> :p
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<superfly> Trixar_za: yes, that too
<Kilos> what does this mean please
<Kilos> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libglapi-mesa_8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6_i386.deb: subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Kilos> ive deleted the file in archives and did a reinstall but same error
<Trixar_za> What happens if you do apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove ?
<tumbleweed> apt-get clean removes cached downloaded debs
<tumbleweed> oh, you're offering support
 * tumbleweed goes waay
<Squirm> woop
<Squirm> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IKWAZULU37
<Squirm> that's our weather station
 * Squirm prods Trixar_za 
<tumbleweed> neat
<Trixar_za> Cool
<Squirm> it's running weewx - OpenSource weather software, seemingly written in python. It does it's own logging/graphing, but then also reports the stats to a set few weather sites(I only knew wunderground, so never set up the others)
<Squirm> setup on a Raspberry Pi
<Squirm> also trying to get a webcam working, so every 10min I can upload an image of the thing they call, "Outside"
<Kilos> Trixar_za, i dont want to empty the cache but i deleted the faulty one and tried a reinstall of that file
<Kilos> so then it shoulda downloaded a new one right?
<Kilos> it downloaded something but too quick to watch
<Trixar_za> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148383/how-to-resolve-dpkg-error-processing-var-cache-apt-archives-python-apport-2-0
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Trixar_za> It's probably what I think it is
<Trixar_za> The repository probably updated with a change to that package
<Trixar_za> So updating the package list and cleaning the cache should clear the problem
<Kilos> i have done update/upgrade so packages should be up to date now
<Kilos> and there is only one version of that file
<Trixar_za> then try the second suggestion
<Kilos> doesnt auto-remove get rid of everything?
<Kilos> in archives?
<Trixar_za> No, it just removes the packages that aren't needed anymore. Clean removes the cache
<Kilos> aha ty
<Trixar_za> As for the bug, it's probably not the package itself
<Trixar_za> It could be that one of the other packages in the cache itself is referencing that package as a requirement
<Kilos> aha
<Trixar_za> And if I know debian repositories, they sometimes change the name or requirements as they come and go
<Kilos> this is all it wants to remove
<Kilos> linux-image-3.2.0-51-generic-pae
<Kilos> what does that file do? it still gives errors
<Kilos> The Mesa GL API module is responsible for dispatching all the gl*
<Kilos> functions. It is intended to be mainly used by both the libgles1-mesa
<Kilos> and libgles2-mesa packages.
<Kilos> thats what synaptic says it does
<Kilos> lemme try gdebi
<Kilos> aptitude fixed it
<Kilos> aw you okes dont welcome noobies
<Kilos> superfly, have a look at sylpheed, it looks better than thunderbird so far, or am i missing something
<theblazehen> hi guys! Tell me if this is a bad idea: Basically see which ASM commands are used most often, then only have those, and ones that can't be done from combinations of those on the chip, then emulate x86 on it
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<superfly> theblazehen: for what?
<theblazehen> superfly, want to try and make procesor faster
<theblazehen> But found that it's already being used
<theblazehen> microcode
<superfly> theblazehen: a processor you mean?
<superfly> are you talking about a CPU or a program?
<theblazehen> superfly, a processor
<theblazehen> CPU
<superfly> theblazehen: WAYTTD
<theblazehen> superfly, WAYTTD?
<superfly> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> superfly: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<superfly> Maaz: it doesn't work
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Does it waste its time on IRC all day long? Please be specific! Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<superfly> theblazehen: ^^
<theblazehen> ah, basically design faster processor design
<theblazehen> but then I discovered microcode
<theblazehen> wanted to do same thing 
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<magespawn> very good and hectically busy
<Kilos> had another new okey here today
<Kilos> told us about a lightweight email client
<Kilos> CV
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sylpheed
<Kilos> well magespawn stay hectically busy so you can get ahead and cruise a bit
<magespawn> yup i reckon about 6 months to year should do it
<sakhi> Good evening magespawn 
<Kilos> whew now its 6 to 12
<Kilos> now i can go doo doo methinks
<Kilos> all the best with everything magespawn 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<sakhi> night Kilos 
<magespawn> hi sakhi
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-03
<liamT> VERIFY
<Maaz> liamT: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell liamT thanks sylpheed works fine here" 18 hours, 24 minutes and 42 seconds ago
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> hi there Squirm 
<Kilos> goed danke en jy?
<mazal> Goed dankie , raasie baie nie
<Kilos> watse pos klient gebruik jy?
<liamT> morning
<Kilos> ty i like that mail client
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<mazal> Kilos, I use thunderbird
<Kilos> so did i but didnt like it
<mazal> It does everything I need so am happy with it
<Squirm> I used claws for quite a while
<Squirm> but then I was running my pc as light as possible
<Squirm> got over that though and install Mint
<Kilos> sylpheed much faster than thunderbird
<Kilos> liamT, told us yesterday
<Squirm> claws is also quick
<Kilos> quick is good on old pcs
<not_found> alo all
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<Kilos> lost again?
<not_found> always
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro 
<Symmetria> dammit, I hate poker sometimes
<Kilos> when you lose?
<Symmetria> hahaha when I get a bad beat
<Symmetria> ;p got beaten holding 4 jacks 
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> by some moron who through all in on a j/j/7 flop and then got runner runner queens while holding pocket queens
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Good day
<ThatGraemeGuy> Oh hi
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> And we are back.
<magespawn> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Kilos was last seen 8 hours, 33 minutes and 50 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-10-03 12:34:15 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-10-03 14:06:03 SAST
<superfly> hiya Maaz
<superfly> i mean, magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<magespawn> i really missing using quassel
<magespawn> am^
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<charl_> how's it going
<magespawn> hi charl_ 
<magespawn> good and you?
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-04
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy, how are things?
<ThatGraemeGuy> great :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> alone at the office today, 1 guy on leave the other on a plane
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i don't have a phone on my desk yet, so i keep having to wheel myself around
<ThatGraemeGuy> fun times ;)
<superfly> hehe
<miles_> afternoon superflyand others
<miles_> oh my
<liamT> afternoon
<miles_> trying to remember how to setup everything in kubuntu and konversation
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> hi charl_not too bad ty and you?
<Kilos> had big crashes , 2 drives at once
<Kilos> i think the bad one affected both
<Kilos> and bios
<Kilos> had to start from scratch with mbr and all that stuff and nepomuk backup isnt working
<Kilos> sigh
<charl_> wow man that sucks
<Kilos> yeah so its all the settings to try remember
<Kilos> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl_
<Kilos> hi not_found
<not_found> hiya uncle Kilos
 * not_found is busy with an epic install it seems... nvidia drivers in solydk... suspect it is failing will only know when it finally asks to reboot I suspect
<Kilos> eish
<not_found> daughter put the hamster in a ball to walk around the house... I just gave it astronaut training by spinning it a bit.  It passed with flying colours
<Kilos> hee hee
<not_found> that wasn't the sound my daughter was making :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> shame man
<not_found> ok time of truth
<not_found> brb perhaps
<nlsthzn> well that didn't work :/
<nlsthzn> round two doesn't seem to be going better :(
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ohi inetprolong time no see
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro: 
 * Kilos wonders what happened there
<Kilos> inetpro: when you get a chance please update the topic bar thing
<Kilos> i gotta reboot, so will see what happens
<Kilos> yay it worked
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 28 October 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/19ZzGYB || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: ty
<Kilos> are you ok inetpro ?
<inetpro> what worked?
 * inetpro is always ok
<Kilos> my reboot on kde after rebuiling a crashed drive
<inetpro> again?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> now gotta try fix the 500g from here
<Kilos> yeah weird things happen here
<Kilos> just ran testdisk on it and it shows illegal fat 16 boot sector
<Kilos> pc couldnt even see any stat drives
<Kilos> sata
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> at times i think some clever oke is out there cracking in here
<Kilos> and the stupid backup tool in kde dont wanna restore so it been trying to remember how to set kde upp from scratch
<Kilos> still no bloep here on konversation , only that timid pliing
<Kilos> inetpro: ty for sorting the topic
<inetpro> np
<inetpro> nee man, you'll start believing yourself soon if you keep talking about that nonsense
<Kilos> hehe how does fat16 stuff corrupt my boot sector
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> if you have sick hardware it will keep failing
<Kilos> ya i accept that but where does fat16 come from
<Kilos> been no fat16 near here
<Kilos> thats like dos and win 95 stuff
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Good evening
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-05
<kbmonkey> morning all
<nlsthzn> o/
<kbmonkey> I pulled out the netbook this morning, did some updates, and decided to install a graphical web browser. yee-haa
<kbmonkey> one called surf. it uses webkit.
<nlsthzn> congrats
 * nlsthzn will be back later
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hoe ganit?
<Kilos> nie te sleg nie dankie en self?
<kbmonkey> lekker
<kbmonkey> I am playing with neodymium ball magnets. they are so strong
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm... he ran outa space
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> i've run out of energy.
<kbmonkey> be back a bit later
<Kilos> k
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hope you got some biltong and naartjies ready
<Kilos> hehe biltong is outa reach
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> could be a good game i think
<nlsthzn> I hope so...
<nlsthzn> we must just win... I don't care about the chamionship
<Kilos> quite a task set for the boks to overcome the number 1 team in the world hey
<nlsthzn> well, if any team can do it you would have to imagine it is the number 2 team :)
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi nlsthzn 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> more than 4 tries and must win by more than 7 points
<Kilos> hi charl_
<nlsthzn> and not let them score 4 tried either
<nlsthzn> hello charl_ 
<nlsthzn> *tries
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> try's
<Kilos> them things
<Kilos> druk n drie wat 5 punte tel
<nlsthzn> possible 7 of them points things
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> I will again miss the first half :/ as I will be coming from work... 
<nlsthzn> but at least I get to see the important bit
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> I am not in the channel enough these days... so many names I don't recognize :p
<Kilos> ya new peeps been popping up
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> tell me about ssd drives
<nlsthzn> they are fast
<nlsthzn> expensive
<Kilos> where do they plugin?
<Kilos> normal sata port. i googled and it said sata3
<nlsthzn> Sound right
<nlsthzn> *sounds
<nlsthzn> they will need high throughput or they are pointless
<Kilos> ian told me he found a site in china that sells 500g sdd's for 15$
<nlsthzn> you get what you pay for
<Kilos> so whats a sata3 then
<Kilos> another kind of port
<nlsthzn> you use sata to connect your hdd
<nlsthzn> and then sata 2 came out which had more bandwidth
<nlsthzn> and I have to assume sata 3 even more
<nlsthzn> not sure if there is a physical difference between 2 and 3
<Kilos> so that means anoth m/board then?
<nlsthzn> depending on the age of the old one, yes
<nlsthzn> you using sata or ide?
<Kilos> sata
<Kilos> dual core p4
<Kilos> also ian is scared that site is a scam place
<nlsthzn> may be, or just poor quality
<nlsthzn> last thing you want to do is loose your data
<nlsthzn> sata 3 seems to be backwards compatible with sata 2...
<Kilos> you cant fight someone in china from here if they dont send stuff after you have deposited the money
<nlsthzn> but there is sata 3.1 and sata 3.2 specifications already too now
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> and if they send you crap your still stuck with it
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> I would be weary of the place
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> SSD are still much more expensive than normal HDD
<charl_> is there anyone here that knows if/how netflix runs on ubuntu
<charl_> on the site they say "pc and mac" but it's never clear what they mean under "pc" - does that mean "windows"?
<charl_> after some googling it seems like the best way would be to add a ppa and then you can launch a kind of application
<charl_> but in the comments some people seem to be having problems
<charl_> i never understand why these people can't just implement html5
<charl_> stream videos over webm or something
<charl_> i'm not exactly tempted to pay 8 euro per months for this
<Kilos> bbl
<nlsthzn> charl_, I know there was a way... if it is still possible I don't know
<nlsthzn> as for not using html5 it has to do with DRM
<nlsthzn> but I just read that the WC3 will start to make DRM a standard so expect it to becoming to everything on the web soon
<charl_> that's terrible
<nlsthzn> charl_, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-watch-lovefilm-redbox-instant-or-netflix-on-ubuntu
<charl_> the w3c just sold us out
<charl_> drm is nonsense in any case and easily bypassed
<nlsthzn> seems there is a modified wine thingy that can be used
<nlsthzn> not always sure about easy but there normally is someone clever enough to do it :)
<charl_> ooh but the performance is gonna suck right
<charl_> on wine
<nlsthzn> depends
<nlsthzn> video not so demanding
<charl_> i can't believe after all the negative sentiment about drm the w3c is actually going through with it
<charl_> i know it has been an openstanding question for a long time
<nlsthzn> also for your interest - https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/10/lowering-your-standards
<charl_> video can be pretty demanding if it's high quality
<charl_> i have an intel core i3 with hyperthreading in this laptop and it struggles to keep up with high quality 1080p mp4 video
<charl_> then i should also add i use an intel hd graphics card so that might have something to do with it
<charl_> i didn't want to use nvidia/radeon cause then i sit in driver mess again with linux
<nlsthzn> well I don't know why your pc is struggling...
<nlsthzn> it shouldn't 
<nlsthzn> my phone doesn't
<nlsthzn> my arm netbook does sure
 * nlsthzn re-installed windows again on his desktop just because it is a nightmare to get native resolution on my monitor with nvidia drivers and linux... sucks
<charl_> no for most of the time the video plays fine but then when you get a sudden action scene and a lot of pixels have to be drawn it starts to falter
<charl_> but now we are talking high quality video with flac and what not
<charl_> like 16gb for 1 hour of material for example
<charl_> not an overcompressed low quality 1080p video
<charl_> and even then 98% of the time the video plays fine
<charl_> but the cpu use is *high*
<charl_> i can literally hear the fan in the laptop blowing :P
<charl_> great article up on eff - way to go
<nlsthzn> you expecting 16gb worth of video from netflix ? :p
<charl_> that's a good question
<charl_> how good is their overall quality
<nlsthzn> dunno...
<nlsthzn> never used it as I am not in a country they support...
<charl_> ok i should just sign up for a free trial and test it
<charl_> but i know enough now, thanks !
<nlsthzn> hope it works out for you :)
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl_
<charl_> bah apparently to do a trial on netflix you already need to give them all your banking details
<charl_> i think i'll pass
<charl_> read a review and the quality of the video leaves much to be desired
<charl_> apparently it's slightly better than SD
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello charl_ :)
<charl_> how's it going
<Cantide> well :)
<Cantide> just busy packing frantically, so please excuse the delayed responses
<Cantide> how about you?
<charl_> good ! you going to korea?
<charl_> visa sorted then?
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> catching a plane in about 7 hours
<Cantide> got the visa on Wednesday :)
<charl_> congrats !
<Cantide> thanks!
<charl_> well i won't keep you out of your packing ! best of luck on your trip !
<Cantide> it took a long time, then suddenly everything happened this week :)
<charl_> yes when it happens it happens quickly, i know how it goes
<Cantide> thanks, i'm having a brief coffee break though
<charl_> cool
<charl_> so you off to seoul?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> going to be working in yeouido and probably staying in shinchon
<Cantide> and off to gangnam for training on tuesday :)
<charl_> lol !
<charl_> on a horse? :P
<charl_> sounds so exciting you must have a great time
<charl_> i really want to visit the far east myself one day, never been
<charl_> looking at the wikipedia page now, sinchon looks like a nice place to live
<Cantide> yeah, i think it's mostly students who live in that area
<Cantide> because of the universities around there
<Cantide> should be fun :)
<Cantide> well, depending on the apartment that i get, i might have a space on the floor / couch :p
<Cantide> oooor, i have a friend that rents out a room for cheap :p i could hook you up :p
<Cantide> this is the one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinchon-dong
<Cantide> in case you found the wrong place on wikipedia :p
<charl_> yes that's the one
<Cantide> (assuming i find an apartment there)
<charl_> lol very nice
<Cantide> yeah, i've been there before - nice busy place :)
<Cantide> okay, coffee is finished.. time to finish packing / sorting / storing >.<
<charl_> good luck !
<Cantide> thanks! I will lurk here while i pack :p
<charl_> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl_ 
<theblazehen> whats new?
<charl_> not much, recovering from a cold
<charl_> you?
<theblazehen> ah ok. I'm installing FreeBSD, thinking of going to bed while waiting for download to finish
<theblazehen> night charl_ 
<charl_> ciao !
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-06
<kbmonkey> morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<kbmonkey> hallo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> fine thanks, and you?
<kbmonkey> deciding what I should do today
<kbmonkey> ...now that some of the chores are done 
<nlsthzn> ah nice... I am at work, half asleep... normal :p
<kbmonkey> at work?! shame man, that is not my idea of a weekend :p
<nlsthzn> Sunday isn't week-end :p
<nlsthzn> also I work shifts so I never have week-ends :/
<kbmonkey> oh man, I can't do shift work like that. then again we get so much of b.s. at work I cant imagine
<nlsthzn> :)
<kbmonkey> I probably would not mind shift work if it was not bad work :)
<nlsthzn> dunno, work is work :p
<kbmonkey> so very true. unless you are a game tester, then I hate you :p
<nlsthzn> that only happens in the movies :p
<kbmonkey> I guess :]
<kbmonkey> had a mate back when who moved to us and became a game tester for blizzard
<kbmonkey> but chances for that happening to us mortals is astronomical
<kbmonkey> so... only happens in movies :]
<nlsthzn> :D
<nlsthzn> I mean :'(
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi nlsthzn, kbmonkey, psychicist 
<kbmonkey> hi charl_ 
<charl_> how's it going
<nlsthzn> wazzup!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<charl_> lol
<kbmonkey> wuzaaaap
<nlsthzn> :D
 * nlsthzn just enrolled in some coursera courses... again... perhaps I will actual do them this ime
<nlsthzn> *time
<charl_> so yesterday i looked at netflix and then after that i looked at spotify but that also looks rather disappointing
<charl_> you sign up for the first 6 months you get unlimited streaming and then after that it becomes 10 hours per month on a free account
<charl_> in the meantime, grooveshark lets you stream unlimited and you don't even need to sign in for it
<charl_> and it's globally available while spotify is only available in some parts of the world
<charl_> the good thing about spotify however is that at least there *is* actually an officially supported linux version
<charl_> if you don't just want to run it in the browser, that is
<kbmonkey> charl_, you may want to read this
<kbmonkey> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/cancel-netflix-if-you-value-freedom
<kbmonkey> for your consideration :)
 * nlsthzn uses grooveshark... just because it is available...
 * nlsthzn doesn't worry to much about fsf... if I did I wouldn't be able to use any computer in good conscious
<nlsthzn> except some netbook made in china
<nlsthzn> and have people e-mail me webpages
<nlsthzn> and page me to use a payphone to talk to them
<nlsthzn> and wear a tinfoil hat ;)
<kbmonkey> I think it is more about preventing bad things from happening in the future because there is nobody else to resist these digital handcuffs
 * nlsthzn just poking fun
<nlsthzn> like we were talking yesterday it sucks that WC3 is starting to look to standarize DRM as a standard for HTML5 etc...
<kbmonkey> :p you got me!
<confluency> *conscience
<confluency> </spelling pedantry>
<confluency> I think services like Netflix are a step in the right direction in many ways, but it's a pity about the region restrictions, file renting, platform requirements, etc..
<charl_> kbmonkey: very good article
<confluency> I think large media companies are just too old and paranoid to let go of their counterproductive obsessions about control.
<charl_> kbmonkey: my concerns were mainly about platform dependency (gnu/linux not being an officially supported platform) and the quality of video which apparently leaves much to be desired
<nlsthzn> confluency, ah yes, that is the word I was looking for :p
<confluency> They don't seem to understand that if their products are already being pirated it *doesn't matter* if they let their legitimate customers download DRM-free files, and that by not doing so they are giving their paying customers a worse experience than piracy.
<confluency> It's really frustrating.
<confluency> But I think we just have to wait for some of these people to die of old age.
<kbmonkey> lol, I guess that is one way.
<confluency> I find things like the Humble Bundle, and TOR books abandoning DRM, encouraging.
<kbmonkey> me too!
<charl_> it's been an old discussion about drm and i find it hard to believe that some people are still wanting it
<charl_> the problem is that the pay-for sites offer such a bad service (video quality, streaming problems, etc) that it's sending people to pirate content they already paid for
<charl_> just because bittorrent is faster, easier and you get better quality material
<kbmonkey> I read a good article that explains that DRM is not there to prevent copyright infringement. 
<charl_> same goes for nzb of course
<kbmonkey> but... I kind find that article right now :p lol
<charl_> unfortunate, please post it when you have it
<charl_> http://torrentfreak.com/ill-download-game-of-thrones-from-the-pirate-bay-iron-sky-director-tells-hbo-130403/
<kbmonkey> if you think of it, the pioneers of pc operating systems did it for hobbies and for learning. it is natural to think they want the same rules to apply for new generations, I like that idea.
<nlsthzn> bbl
<kbmonkey> no way, that is very funny and interesting! thank you charl_ :)
<charl_> it's a common sentiment
<charl_> if it was only one person it wouldn't have mattered
<kbmonkey> ah I found it, https://www.defectivebydesign.org/faq
<kbmonkey> I support business that want to offer good service and Ill pay for it. I just dont want them to limit our freedom to choose how we watch movies, or on which devices. It is a rude policy ;)
<charl_> oh yeah i remember that site
<charl_> yeah but drm can be so easily stripped away it doesn't matter to any person with some technical skill
<charl_> it's just to enslave the masses so to speak
<charl_> getting them to pay for the same content over and over and over again
<charl_> and then taking them to court and extorting them for more money
<kbmonkey> but you see, if you strip that drm away, you are liable for jail. and that is not fair :(
<charl_> if it was about author's rights nobody with a clean conscience would be against it
<charl_> the only way to rebell against this is to refuse to consume any hollywood content
<charl_> and support indie artists
<kbmonkey> does hollywood have anything good to offer anymore ;)
<charl_> exactly
<kbmonkey> I joke
<charl_> i look at the films that was released in the past year and i'm not convinced they have either
<charl_> oh i was serious though
<kbmonkey> you see some movies are crowd funded. very cool.
<charl_> that's excellent we should support those
<kbmonkey> hang on I think you will like this
<kbmonkey> http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Half-Life:_Escape_from_City_17
<kbmonkey> a crowd funded short film
<kbmonkey> the quality of it verus how much they spent is unbelievable!
<kbmonkey> you can see crowd funding is still new and needs lots of attention. 
<charl_> very nice, this is what i'm talking about
<charl_> i don't know anything about half life though but this is positive
<charl_> in NL there is this: http://www.filmfonds.nl/
<charl_> i am trying to get a list of movies they backed
<charl_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands_Film_Fund
<charl_> there are some smaller things but i can't find it now
<kbmonkey> oh cool, I will look at that!
<kbmonkey> NL is a first world country yes?
<charl_> eh, it's a european country... ?
<kbmonkey> usually arts and culture are encouraged by funding when econimic status reaches a certain balance
<kbmonkey> *economic
<kbmonkey> canada does the same. I think it is nice.
<charl_> yeah but europe and canada is also relatively socialist compared to the USA
<charl_> *are
<kbmonkey> how true!
<kbmonkey> if I had any form of enough money I would fund people to make creative digital art installations and games. because that is exactly what I like to do.
<charl_> sounds cool
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thx :)
<charl_> and there he goes again
<charl_> i'm off too, bbl
<kbmonkey> ciao ciao!
<nlsthzn> annoying when you share a common PC and people just log in and out >.<
<kbmonkey> well if they did not log out they would get baggy pantsed, right? >.<
<nlsthzn> >.<
<kbmonkey> lol
<nlsthzn> when I get home later I have to start figuring out how to get my screen to its native resolution :/ - HD is fun but Full HD is funner :p
<nlsthzn> cheers
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello kilos and superfly
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey
 * superfly goes out to wash his car
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> happy washing
 * Kilos hates washing cars. better to pray for rain
<kbmonkey> ha ha Kilos 
<kbmonkey> what is for dinner Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> I go make a coffee quickly
<kbmonkey> got some curry 
<Kilos> we got pot roast and baked potatoes an beetroot salad and coleslaw
<Kilos> you got curry?
<Kilos> Maaz: whats for supper
<Maaz> A nice thick homemade  oxtail and vegetable soup for starters and then Spaghetti bolognaise
<kbmonkey> the bot only has one menu selection 
<kbmonkey> that sound very good Kilos ! I am jealous!
<Kilos> sorry. sis spoiling us
<kbmonkey> it is a home made vegetable curry with sambals
<Kilos> curry is good, i can live on curry everyday
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> hello's kbmonkey, charl_ 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom, en daar?
<Kilos> goed ook dankie
<nuvolari> ugh :-/ bad support week
<nuvolari> ek kan nie onthou hoe lank terug ek soveel moes doen nie
<charl_> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> eish nuvolari dis nou al 6 maande wat  jy so se
<Kilos> jy moet n appie kry
<charl_> Kilos: how's it going, you've been scarce today
<charl_> still having drive problems?
<Kilos> yeah charl_i been trying to fix the big one by marking bad blocks and have intermittent success
<Kilos> weird prob here. need to reset bios to fail safe and then set it up everytime otherwise it dont see the sata drive
<Kilos> also been resting lots
<Kilos> and ready for bed again
<Kilos> so night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-29
<Kilos> hi Squirm  nuvolari  inetpro  and you others too
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi 18VAA3TVP  
<Kilos> is dit jy barry?
<18VAA3TVP> More Kilos ek dink so
<18VAA3TVP> jip
<Kilos> lol
<bduk1> ish like nie die ding wat my sommer rename nie
<inetpro> good morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<charl> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  charl  
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<charl> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  sorry busy negotiating with supplier for new drive
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> good morning all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn we're good thanks" 3 days, 10 hours, 23 minutes and 18 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the bot remembers well
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> oo yay no hey today, well done
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> I want to go to sleep
<Squirm> is work over?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> only just started man
<magespawn> hey is good, horses eat it
<Kilos> oh last month for you hey
<Squirm> Kilos: it started 2 hours ago :/
<Kilos> thats hay man
<magespawn> for some Squirm, others have just started
<Squirm> this time next month, I'll be in Cape Town
<magespawn> Kilos, close enough for a monday
<Squirm> magespawn: that's unfair :/
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> but my new office hours are from 08h30 - 17h00
<Squirm> so I get to sleep a few minutes longer
<magespawn> fairly normal
<Squirm> (depending of distance to work :P)
<Squirm> magespawn: currently 07h30 - 16h30
<magespawn> Squirm, indeed i am 07:00 till 16:00
<nlsthzn> alo
<Squirm> ouch
<magespawn> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> i like the early start and finish
<Squirm> I struggle waking up early
<Kilos> late nights in the big city
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> hey guys
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows things by you?
<Kilos> hello melwik  
<drussell> Kilos: hey hey hey! Very good thanks yourself?
<Kilos> good ty drussell  
<charl> hi drussell 
<drussell> hiya charl 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: where did you get the job?
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: YuppieChef, in Westlake
<Squirm> been looking for accommodation close by
<Squirm> house share
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool, congrats! :)
<charl> congratulations Squirm !
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: let me know if you hear of anyone looking to share a house
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm that's a bit far outside my social circle :)
<Squirm> yeah, had to ask
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: not sure how much research you've done, but traffic in that area tends to be worse in the northbound direction in the mornings and vice-versa in the afternoons
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. try and live somewhere north of your workplace to minimise traffic hassle if you aren't planning on using public transport
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: that's the plan, though right now I just need somewhere to stay :/ Short term, maybe 1 month
<Squirm> then once I'm there, It'll be easier to look around
<superfly> there's no public transport near to Westlake
<superfly> Squirm: anywhere in the Muizenberg/Lakeside/Kirstenhof/Tokai area is really close, and should take no more than about 15 minutes to get to work
<Squirm> superfly: yeah, I've been looking. It's just hard with the budget I'm on :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha, yeah more proof that's out of my 'hood. I have no idea what the transport options are on that end of the world :)
<Squirm> waiting for something to crop up. hoping the new month will yield good results for November :)
<Squirm> I check Gumtree a few times a day :/
<Squirm> I should just check it once in the evening - I know. 
<superfly> Squirm: just a warning, *most* of the adverts on gumtree are from letting agents, which means you're looking to pay an "admin fee" to the agent of anything up from R500 (i think it's usually R1000 these days) 
<Squirm> superfly: yeah :/ I'm looking for a place to stay temporarily. At least once I'm there it may be easier to find/view places.
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> hi! :)
<Kilos> haha coyote got him again
<Kilos> ohi superfly  cant remember if i greeted you today
<gremble> o/ Sup yall
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<charl> now it's not peer but it's coyote
<Kilos> ya haha
<charl> hi gremble, superfly and everyone else i didn't greet yet :P
<charl> i can't keep up, i'm on 4 different irc networks each with different users
<gremble> Psh. Need more coffee charl 
<smile> lol ;)
<charl> gremble: it's evening, time to wind down with jasmine tea !
<charl> tomorrow morning coffee for me again :P
<charl> have any of you people used bbs recently ?
<gremble> By jasmine tea you mean coke of the thigh from a hooker named jasmine?
<charl> you can access them via telnet these days, no need to dial in
<charl> gremble: lol no that wasn't my idea :P
<gremble> :p
<charl> sounds like an asian hooker
<charl> that also smells like the herb
<charl> time for a massage :P
<Kilos> i wonder if melwik  gonne greet some time or just lurk
<Kilos> melwik  ping
<Kilos> is it a bot charl  
<charl> hmmm
<charl> the host is a canadian data centre
<charl> could be a legitimate user using a canadian data centre as a vps/bnc or something
<charl> i also irc from a host in germany while i live in netherlands
<charl> so that's not strange at all
<charl> but it could also be a bot indeed
<Kilos> ya but you dont just park off
<charl> yeah precisely, strange
<charl> well some people do just idle so it's not entirely improbable
<charl> but it is a good suspect for being a bot
<Kilos> those bots from last year looked same
<Kilos> name and ip
<charl> yeah suspicious
<Kilos> ctcp ping it
<Kilos> i dont have them buttons setup
<charl> ah it doesn't respond
<charl> nah it's a bot all right
<Kilos> inetpro  kill it
<Kilos> nsa bot
<charl> who knows right, could be
<Kilos> looking for terrorists
<charl> they do consider irc to be used by terrorrists
<charl> yup
<Kilos> they must go play somewhere else
<Kilos> the terrorist story is a blind
<charl> yeah it's stupid
<charl> brb
<charl> have to go pump my bicycle wheels
<charl> they are getting flat
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> !ping
<melwik> inetpro: Pong
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> !uptime
<melwik> inetpro: I have been running for 1 days, 18 hours, 21 minutes & 52 seconds
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> !exit
<melwik> inetpro: Wrong password
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i think it sneaked past the freenode peeps
<inetpro> could be anyone man
<Kilos> anyone like who?
<inetpro> any other user in here 
<Kilos> then its good manners to ask if they can leave a bot here
<superfly> !help
<superfly> !info
<superfly> I wonder how to get "help" from it
<inetpro> somehow suspect gwood started it
<Kilos> with difficulty
<inetpro> https://github.com/Ueland/VikingBot
<Kilos> we need a greeter bot
<Kilos> that says no bots without permission
<Kilos> superfly  where is that guy that was going to sort out my greeter script for me
<Kilos> has he left?
<charl> Kilos: chanserv can do that for you
<Kilos> sort my greeter script?
<charl> oh i'm not sure if that's the case on freenode
<charl> but on most networks chanserv can do a on join notice
<charl> yes type /msg chanserv help set entrymsg
<charl> then you don't need a greeter script
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> the pro will have to do that
<inetpro> charl: like this?
<inetpro> [ChanServ] Welcome to #ubuntu-za This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know who you're talkign about
<charl> oh wait, there's already one set indeed
<Kilos> oh i did that once on my channel
<superfly> Kilos: I remember you kept on talking to HawkiesZA, but he had nothing to do with it
<Kilos> he worked with you superfly  
<charl> i never notice it because it opens up in the server window
<charl> for me using irssi i mean 
<Kilos> the python greeter script remember
<charl> what do you want to do with it ?
<inetpro> superfly: he is super paranoid?
<charl> ai
<Kilos> it needs cleaning up it makes mistakes and greets everyone not just newcomers
<charl> oh, now i see what you want to do
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> it must remember all nicks not welcome someone again if he comes back in 30 mins time
<charl> ciao smile !
<charl> :)
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> slepp tight smile  
<Kilos> sleep as well
<charl> Kilos: that's a hard one because people sometimes change ip and they sometimes change nick
<Kilos> then it can greet again
<charl> you have to save a list of already greeted nicks then
<Kilos> like if i tell it to join this channel it greets everyone here 1 by 1
<charl> keep a text file or something
<charl> ah that's no good
<Kilos> i actually forgot all about that for a year or more now
<superfly> charl: or an sqlite db
<Kilos> superfly  think back, i asked you one day how you were getting on with the script and you said he would do it as you were too busy
<Kilos> maybe it was hawkeyes okey i forgewt
<Kilos> forget too
<Kilos> not paranoid inetpro  just think the nsa should keep their noses out of everyones busines
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> especially here these days its infringing on our human rights
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm.. surprise, surprise, we're in a public space here
<Kilos> if it is important to them they can ask for permission to leave a bot here not just do it
<Kilos> its normall decent behaviour to ask for permission not just do as you like
<Kilos> they dont own this channel
<inetpro> well neither does anyone of us
<Kilos> yes but this is 
<Kilos> um
 * Kilos forgets his nick
<Kilos> and highvoltage was it?
<inetpro> you can't exactly make the rules for who can enter a public shopping centre can you?
<Kilos> his channel and he knows us
<Kilos> if you read when i started i said it should be the decent way to join a channel and greet
<Kilos> if its a bot like smile left here for a day or so thats fine, he asked first
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  why do you think freenode peeps worked to block all those bots last year, doesnt the shopping centre rule work there too
<inetpro> uh, show me the rulebook?
<Kilos> lol what rule book? for shopping centres?
<Kilos> their rule is allow everyone because we make money from them
<inetpro> the freenode rule book man
<Kilos> why did the guys ban all those bots
<Kilos> block/ban whatever
<inetpro> who is 'the guys' and when/how did they do it?
<Kilos> last year freenode ops peeps worked for days to get those bot banned
<Kilos> you forgot
<inetpro> if you suspect that this melwik bot is malicious please feel free to speak to freenode staffers so they can check it out
<inetpro> they have better ways of checking than anyone of us has
<Kilos> how does one find out if a bot is maliscious
<inetpro> so far I don't see how it has negatively affected anyone
<Kilos> i dont mind asking
<Kilos> those other bots also just lurked but freenode thought it was best to basn them
<Kilos> now im the criminal
<inetpro> all I am saying is that you better behave yourself in this public space
<Kilos> me?
<inetpro> anyone for that matter
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> "This channel is logged."
<Kilos> so?
<inetpro> even google can find what you say
<Kilos> my nose is clean
<inetpro> the nsa doesn't even have to plant a bot
<Kilos> but they have
<Kilos> all over the internet
 * inetpro gives up
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> gwood: welcome back
<gwood> hi inetpro
<inetpro> gwood: did you by any chance start the melwik bot in this channel?
<Kilos> hi gwood  
<gwood> inetpro, yes, sorry i am just playing with some library for logging, should i not use one here?
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> Kilos: you see I was right :-)
<Kilos> just ask gwood  so we know
<Kilos> yes inetpro  well done
<inetpro> gwood: Kilos was worried it's the nsa spying on him
<gwood> lol, yeah, by talking to me now, you have now been branded a terrorist ;)
<inetpro> gwood: ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> gwood: like he said, nothing wrong with asking
<Kilos> gwood  we had a couple of weeks last year with many bots just joining
<Kilos> maliscious ones
<inetpro> almost had to start banning this bot from another planet
<Kilos> freenode had to fight to block them
<Kilos> sorry inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: no harm done
<Kilos> gwood  did you come right with the network setup you have there
<gwood> oh, is there a nice irc terminal based client i can use to stay logged in from a remote server?
<Kilos> nice?
<Kilos> iirc works from server methinks
<Kilos> i dunno about weechat
<gwood> Kilos: not really, the problem seems to hard. I'm planniing to try it sometime with a debian distro laptop
<Kilos> the lappy uses wifi right?
<inetpro> gwood: even irssi does the trick
<Kilos> and you use fone to make a hotspot
<Kilos> eish i meant that inetpro  
<gwood> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and the landlords wifi is to weak to reach you?
<Kilos> what about a wifi extender
<gwood> inetpro: thanks, i'll try use irssi to stay logged onto this channel remotely, then i won't need the bot
<inetpro> gwood: but quassel works best for me
<inetpro> just set up quasselcore on your remote server and then login to your own core with quasselclient
<gwood> Kilos: i want to learn how to setup a pi as a hotspot for fun, I just need to get a better wifi dongle
<Kilos> sjoe
<gwood> inetpro: cool quassel looks quite nice, will definately look into that, thanks
<inetpro> quasselclient even works on windows... and you also get quasseldroid for your mobile 
<Kilos> wb gremble  
<gremble> I will probably be kicked of momentarily again. :/ 
<gremble> For some reason my connection with freenode is wonky
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> anyway night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> gwood: eish, I really hope that you didn't connect to irc with the root account!? 
<inetpro> that's looking for trouble 
<gwood> inetpro: no, i was careful to logout
<gwood> i've got to be careful with the server i'm using, lots of attempts have been made to hack it
<gwood> what do you guys think of that big bash bug
<gwood> i've tested all my machines and they were all vulnerable, still need to test my phone somehow :/
<gremble> Does Android come with bash?
<gwood> gremble: if you running a jailbroken Android or iOS you might be vulnerable
<gwood> gremble: it might affect other devices, i'm not too sure
<gwood> reading up on it now, it might even affect routers :(
<gremble> Well, if it runs bash it is affected
 * gremble shrugs
<gwood> inetpro: oh poo, i was logged in as root, thought i made sure i was out
<charl> gwood: your bot doesn't respond to a ctcp version request
<charl> gwood: that alone can get you banned from some places
<charl> gwood: irssi or weechat are both two very good terminal based irc clients
<charl> gwood: a lot of people (including myself) run it inside a terminal multiplexer like screen, tmux or byobu
<charl> gwood: i would personally recommend byobu, it's a layer around tmux and it works really great
<gremble> haha I remember a guy that had a bot in irssi that would echo things you sent him.
<gwood> charl: oh, sounds like a bug for https://github.com/Ueland/VikingBot
<gremble> $BOT_NAME :(){:|:&};:
<gremble> It was fun
<gremble> $BOT_NAME /exec :(){:|:&};:
<gwood> lol trying to hack my bot
<gremble> Thats actually a forkbomb. Not the shellshock vulnerability
<gremble> Very old
<charl> gwood: and at least get some reverse dns there man :)
<charl> just kidding, now i'm just nitpicking
<tumbleweed> me wonders if it's a bug for https://github.com/stefanor/bashbot :P
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-30
<Kilos> morning inetpro  Squirm  nuvolari  and others
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  peer got you hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> installed updates on my htpc for a change
<ThatGraemeGuy> i should just let it auto update
<Private_User> morning all
<theblazehen> hi Private_User
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and theblazehen  
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hey do any of you know of any good web scraper tools I can use with google chrome?
<Private_User> I want to try an extract business info from www.yellowpages.co.za
<Private_User> I have tried a few extension on the chrome web store but not sure how to use it on yellowpages
<Private_User> ideas?
<theblazehen> Private_User: get firebug on firefox
<theblazehen> then copy the relevant xpaths, etc. and use http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/scenarios/scrape/
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen, I will try that now
<spinza> Private_User: I've played with imports.io the other day.   Creates an api for a website. 
<spinza> That should be import.io
<Private_User> thanks spinza, I tried it but seem to have failed in trying to get data or maybe I just need to go over the tutorial. I was trying to extract data from yellowpages
<Private_User> which sites have you been successful with using that tool if you do not mind me asking?
<spinza> I've pulled some data from financial website that had js
<spinza> Had to enable js on the tool
<theblazehen> http://www.programmableweb.com/api/south-african-yellowpages-maps will this help?
<Private_User> thanks spinza
<Private_User> thanks theblazehen that seems like it may do the trick I will play around now and shout if I need assistance
<Private_User> thanks for the help
<bduk> Morning Guys
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bushtech> Kilos: So when you getting your replacement drive?
<Kilos> as soon as my son sorts the couriers bushtech  
<Kilos> they want 400 bucks for the job
<Kilos> the supplier said np bring it in hehe
<bushtech> huh, should be paid by supplier?
<Kilos> oh my
<bushtech> supplier should collect and deliver
<Kilos> they said i must bring it in and theyll swop
<Kilos> are you sure?
<bushtech> not sure but makes sense to me, not your prob
<bushtech> cpa?
<Kilos> cpa?
<Kilos> whats that
<bushtech> consumer protection act
<Kilos> oh my
<bushtech> maybe threaten them with that, but go read their fine print first (supplier)
<Kilos> lol no man they been very friendly and helpful to me
<Kilos> they even delivered personally after the courier messed around for a week
<bushtech_> damn vodacom
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> bushtech: ai! Can we not put the cpa on VC as well?
<bushtech> heh heh would love to
<bushtech> but VC bit bigger than your supplier I suspect
<bushtech> would be much harder to pin them down once their layers step in
<bushtech> layers = lawyers
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Incidentally, I found out the other day that the state owns a large share in Vodacom
<Kilos> contact their ceo man
<Kilos> and ask how come they not so slow to take your money
<Kilos> dont try sort things at the help desk
<Kilos> i think they own large shares in everything that can make money
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hello Squirm  
<Kilos> hmm...
<gremble_> Ah
<Kilos> lol
<gremble_> I just figured out transparency in my terminal
<gremble_> I am much excite
<gremble_> Now I just have to get vim to play along
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hoi Kilos 
<charl> since you complain about me greeting the american gangster way i just greet you the dutch way :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and thats also from the movies
<Kilos> dutchmen brainwashed by the same movies
<charl> no man that's how we greet here
<charl> next time i greet you in finnish
<Kilos> you dont say dag or something
<Kilos> im talking about grownups of course not the younger generation
<Kilos> im sure the hermans dont say hoi
<gwood> hi everyone
<Squirm> hi
<Vince-0> suup
<Vince-0> ubuntu-za.org has Drupal error
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> you been scarce
<Vince-0> ag ya'know IRL stuff
<Kilos> hehe life
<Vince-0> and some more work tonight
<Vince-0> I need to still get a scale to weigh these hard drives
<Vince-0> to ship
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just give me the info when you have weighed them , ian will organise couriers ty Vince-0  
<Vince-0> kewl
 * superfly knows all about IRL stuff
<Kilos> haha hi superfly  what is irl stuff
<Kilos> Maaz  define ircv
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about ircv. Maybe you meant irc, irv, iucv or ircs?
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> Maaz  define irl
<Maaz> Kilos: IRL In Real Life (slang, Usenet, IRC) , IRL Industrial Robot Language (HLL)
<Kilos> aha
<tumbleweed> it's all imaginary. IRL doesn't exist
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed  hows things?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: good. Sitting on a plane towards ZA
<Kilos> whew welcome home
<tumbleweed> watching the very flat kansas float by
<Kilos> i thought you not allowed to use cells and things on planes
<tumbleweed> in-flight wifi
<Kilos> sjoe you still far
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> long day ahead
<Kilos> sleep
<tumbleweed> there'll be time for that on the upcoming 16hour flight :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you went there for?
<Kilos> the job?
<tumbleweed> yeah, moved to SF
<superfly> Like so many others...
<Kilos> so when you leaving us
<superfly> Incidently I turned Facebook down a second time
<tumbleweed> superfly: I know, right :(
<tumbleweed> I gave so many other people grief about leaving
<superfly> My company is still looking for more developers
<superfly> C/C++/Python
<tumbleweed> so are we: Javascript/Python
<superfly> if anyone is interested in a local job
<superfly> tumbleweed: uh, yola?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: already left. I'm a little bit crazy, so I'm coming back for 10 days
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah
<superfly> ah right
 * superfly had to jig the memory
<tumbleweed> pycon.za, + venue hunting for https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16/Bids/Cape_Town
<Kilos> aw tumbleweed  you didnt even say bye or give us a chnace to say bon voyage
<Kilos> chance
<tumbleweed> it was only a month ago. I haven't even found an apartment yet
<Kilos> but best of luck with the new job, i hope you will be happy there
<tumbleweed> (or maybe I have, we'll see)
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<Kilos> whew superfly  just now this will be a foreign channel
<Kilos> tumbleweed  you must still chat with us now and again hey
<Kilos> hi Golynx  what broke
<gwood> :'( tumbleweed gone, into the dusty dessert
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ya sad day for us but good for him
<Golynx> nothing :p
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> how are you lad?
<Golynx> Kilos good and you
<Kilos> good ty
<Golynx> always good to hear :)
<Kilos> bit older but still good
<tumbleweed> Kilos: of course
<Kilos> pc behaving?
<tumbleweed> I don't IRC as much as I used to, but when one has time on ones hands... :P
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed  
<Kilos> poor crash kid never has time anymore
<Golynx> yeah, still running strong, pushed all the heavy lifting to the cloud
<Kilos> whew doesnt that eat data
<Golynx> not when you do it in increments
<Golynx> i dont have to update everything , just those things that changed
<Kilos> cool
<Golynx> Kilos you still going strong  
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> got kubuntu 14.04 iso now waiting for new 1TB drive to arrive to install it on
<Kilos> maybe tomorrow or next day
<Kilos> 64bit version
<Golynx> how is the pc business
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> im only doing my stuff
<Kilos> need to do data recovery on crashed 500g drive
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Golynx> ah thats cool, you can fix anything it will work out :)
<Golynx> hey smile
<Kilos> hehe i hope so , i had lots saved on it
<Squirm> Kilos: a guy I know wrote a data recovery article
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> hmm
 * Squirm tries searching for it
<Squirm> http://surrey.lug.org.uk/kb/datarecovery
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey  wb
<kbmonkey> hello oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hows weeny
<kbmonkey> fantabulous
<Kilos> cool head sorted
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> it is screwed on reverse oom ;)
<Kilos> stop with the oom man im still here, im not abandining ship
<Kilos> why is it in reverse?
<Kilos> so now instead of coming you are going?
<kbmonkey> lel
<Kilos> as long as youre well boy thats good
<kbmonkey> thank you Kilos. I just took a time for real life (tm) away from online for a bit
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> I just don't know how to tell people these things
<Kilos> best way is just to say it
<Kilos> i read your mail
<Kilos> was a sad one that
<kbmonkey> nah not sad Im still here :)
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> not going anywhere
<Kilos> good man
<kbmonkey> I figure since I have not used ubuntu for a while let's get someone in who does
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im on 64bit already
<Kilos> in unity that is but going to 64bit kde soon
<kbmonkey> that is good news
<Kilos> you still on the crashbang thing?
<kbmonkey> I been meaning to install something new, but have not spent much time on pc
<kbmonkey> got FreeBSD I want to give a go
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> work drains passion for technical hobbies
<Kilos> maybe you still too young
<kbmonkey> so I read. finished a couple of books
<Kilos> goosie still keeps doing it
<kbmonkey> you mean I need to be retired? ;)
<Kilos> reading is good. i used to read lots
<Kilos> no man as you get older you will be able to do things after work too
<Kilos> you need to get fit as well
<kbmonkey> true
<kbmonkey> after 8 hours on a screen at work one feels less like it after hours
<Kilos> yi p , the pro even started gaming hehe
<kbmonkey> when younger I could do 12-14 hours at pc. my old age is catching up ;)
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Kilos> oh ya you were on the game with us
<Kilos> things have grown lots there
<kbmonkey> in minetest?
<kbmonkey> I like to see it again some time!
<Kilos> ya we just cant keep up with data use
<Kilos> the pro and family blew 3g in one day
<kbmonkey> wow!
<Kilos> so now we all running local servers as well, but not the same thing
<kbmonkey> sad
<Kilos> ya blame the cell peeps
<kbmonkey> It has been cold and rainy in Durban the past week
<Kilos> yeah i see in weather reports and we need rain again but it dont reach here
<kbmonkey> the cold is nice. Summer is worst, mozzies and bugs come out that time
<kbmonkey> that is a shame. It rained the whole weekend here
<Kilos> no man cold no nice, it sucks
<kbmonkey> ya but your cold freezes the pipes!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> our cold is only 16 degrees
<Squirm> superfly, ThatGraemeGuy: sorry for all the questions... I've found a digs type hostel type thing, in the middle of town(loop street). It's only a 25km commute, but what would the traffic be like getting OUT of town in the morning? Why I ask is because it's still in the middle of town :/
<Squirm> thinking of getting myself a scooter too :P
<Kilos> see kbmonkey  nuvolari  is in ct now and Squirm  going soon as well
<gwood> Squirm: I have a motorbike, had one for years, you save a lot of money on petrol, maintenance, easy parking
<kbmonkey> hi Squirm :)
<Squirm> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> nuvo moved to CT?
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> I miss that place
<Squirm> nuvolari and Trixar_za are the only 2 people here i've met :p
<kbmonkey> lovely city
<Squirm> kbmonkey: that's the plan. can pick up a scooter my mate is selling for R6k
<Kilos> oh you do dev work kbmonkey  
<Kilos> fly says they looking for dev peeps
<Kilos> c/c++/python
<kbmonkey> I do, and that is cool
<Squirm> kbmonkey: any ideas on traffic getting out of town?
<kbmonkey> the fly is also CT based, wonder if he accepts work remotely
<Kilos> ask him he is here atm
<kbmonkey> Squirm, nope. apart from leaving earlier/later than rush hour ;)
<kbmonkey> I lived in Obz and Rondebosh, out of town
<kbmonkey> living in town is best if you also work there
<kbmonkey> that said I dont mind CT traffic. drivers there are much more considerate and easy going than any other city I know
<kbmonkey> but parking is a big issue (narrow roads), so many folk opt for scooters
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, I'm afraid not. we do agile and pair-programming
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly :)
<kbmonkey> I'm not relocating at this time, regretfully 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. night my monkey, dont be a stranger any more
<bushtech_>  night Kilos
<Kilos> superfly  i saw her on fb, so cute hey
<Kilos> tommorow guys
<Kilos> tomorrow as well also too
<Kilos> night bushtech_  
<gremble> night Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos good night
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kbmonkey> Trixar_za, ping ;)
<Trixar_za> ping :P
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-01
<Kilos> good morning peeps
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  theblazehen  Squirm  inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> oi
<Squirm> morning
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos and Squirm
<Kilos> hi there Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> What's new with you Kilos?
<Kilos> waiting for a new drive then installing kubuntu 64bit
<Kilos> then major recovery on crashed 500g drive
<Squirm> Kilos: you just got a new drive?
<Kilos> its coming today hopefully , 1TB
<Kilos> i couldnt do data recovery on a 500g drive from an 80g
<Kilos> all my everything is/was on the 500g
<Kilos> but it crashed bad, had to zero it to get mbr working again
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> that means writing over everything...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> totally wiped
<Squirm> you probably should have started with something else first
<Squirm> like testdisk or ddrescue
<Kilos> im banking on testdisk foremost and scalpel finding stuff
<Squirm> but the problem is you've written over everything
<Kilos> it was dead completely, bios didnt even see it
<Squirm> testdisk would have helped you before the format, I doubt it'll help you know
<Kilos> oh well heres hoping, ive run testdisk on it now again internally, and there are lots of the old folders but all empty
<Kilos> anyway it should keep me busy for a while i think
<Squirm> I use foremost every other week
<Squirm> or not
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> one of those days
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Trixar_za> Squirm: https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/l/t1.0-0/10177920_10152789328334903_1540246397221109551_n.jpg?oh=2968b4fc495057851c7bcc8e5f640aa4&oe=54BABCCE
<Trixar_za> That's how I feel
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> Trixar_za: you sound like a woman :/
<Squirm> man up
<Kilos> hahaha
<Trixar_za> Didn't I once say that to you? :|
<Squirm> probably
<Squirm> but go back and look at all you've said to me today
<Trixar_za> Yeah Yeah - I'll probably keep at it. New Month, New Life. hey?
<Squirm> actually, you said woman in their 50's and 60's are better than you, so did you compare yourself to an 70/80 year old woman?
<Squirm> :P
<Trixar_za> They ran longer and harder than I did. So they did kick my unfit ass
<Trixar_za> :P
 * Squirm prods Trixar_za and watches him roll on the floor in agony
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> haha whats with this new running thing with you guys
<Kilos> ian also started
<Squirm> meh, I can't run :P
<Squirm> I need to start with the squash thing again though
<Squirm> it's been a while
<Squirm> over a month now
<Kilos> squash is good
<Trixar_za> Kilos: He gave me the idea and I started again today. And I got cocky.
<Trixar_za> It really did hurt pushing myself that hard
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Learned my lesson
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> ya you gotta take it easy in the beginning
<Squirm> Kilos: I've tried to tell him
<Squirm> he obviously can't stand to be beaten by older woman
<Kilos> run/walk 1 to 2 ks for starters
<Trixar_za> No, No I can't
<Kilos> and only after a week or two or when you get to the running only stage then extend the distance
<Trixar_za> And this was chubby older woman too
<Kilos> hahaha
<Trixar_za> So I was really motivated to outdo them
<Kilos> then just fast walk for starters
<Kilos> it gets better
<Trixar_za> I used to be able to run 2KM without stopping. Ageing sucks.
<Kilos> age?
<Squirm> Kilos: he's not old :/
<Trixar_za> I was 18 at the time
<Kilos> sjoe
<Trixar_za> Used to be able to walk 8K without sweating too - at 22
<Kilos> you are just unfit man
<Squirm> Trixar_za: A friend of mine is 28, he can cycle 60km :P
<Squirm> so age isn't the problem
<Kilos> keep up the good work just dont try beat anyone
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but like my cousin he's a show off :P
<Squirm> Trixar_za: my girlfriend can run 10km ^^
<Squirm> I can't :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 10k fun runs are fun
<Trixar_za> One thing kept me going though
<Trixar_za> And it wasn't motivation or anything. It was pure spite
<Kilos> you get to ogle all the cute butts in front of you
<Trixar_za> I want to spite my sister and her fitness goonies
<Kilos> fitness doesnt come overnight
<Trixar_za> Prove to them I can get fit without being a complete idiot that believes in Atkins
<Trixar_za> She avoids fruits because her trainer told her it had sugar in it
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> she needs to see a dietician
<Kilos> fruit is the healthiest sugar
<Squirm> not a trainer :/
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Squirm> dieticians believe Atkins is aweful
<Squirm> my girlfriend wants to punch anyone on the Atkins Diet
<Trixar_za> Yeah, he wasn't even a doctor
<Squirm> (she's a dietician)
<Trixar_za> He was like a pharmacist if memory serves
<Squirm> :/
<Trixar_za> Atkins that is
<Squirm> he has his bsc
<Squirm> BSc
<Trixar_za> So does my sister, but that doesn't make her a dietitian
<Squirm> nope
<Squirm> I don't have any qualification and I can see it's bad :/
<Squirm> all round, balanced diet
<Squirm> and if you want to refine it for a specific purpose, speak to a dietician
<Trixar_za> Working my way back up. If I keep at it, in 2 months there should be a big difference in my fitness level
<Trixar_za> I just need to learn how to watch what I eat
<Trixar_za> Before I stopped growing (so before 25), I could eat anything and actually LOSE weight.
<Kilos> weight is only a mouth prob, closed mouth dont put on weight
<Trixar_za> I have trouble keeping mine closed. Mostly because I talk too much.
<Trixar_za> I even greeted random strangers today
<Trixar_za> Since this the Cape, they looked at me with fear and suspicion
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> <ajf> lol... beardy flannel wearing hipster is sitting on the floor, despairing angrily into his iPhone because he's got on the wrong train
<Trixar_za> I sometimes wonder where hipster ends and emo begins
<Squirm> I have a beard and wear flannel but I don't see myself as a hipster :P
<Squirm> I have an Android phone
<Squirm> so that rules it out already
<Trixar_za> True
<Trixar_za> Also you can use Linux
<Squirm> although, I'm getting an Apple laptop when I start work :P
<Squirm> still won't make me a hipster though ^^
<Squirm> and I do love my coffee
<Squirm> but I started loving it before it went hipsterish
<Trixar_za> Considering neither you or I knew what an Americano was until your girlfriend explained it to us, I'm pretty sure you're safe.
<Trixar_za> Also you're clearly not Metrosexual either
<Kilos> hi bushtech  
<Trixar_za> Bye bushtech
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone jumped to 14.10 yet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> wife's laptop needs a clean install, wondering if its stable enough by now
<ThatGraemeGuy> final beta is usually pretty solid in my experience
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: can't wait a few days?
<Squirm> if you're worried
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess you are single?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Squirm> no, but windows 8 seems to keep her happy
<Squirm> who knows why though
 * Squirm needs to start the conversion process
<ThatGraemeGuy> ditch her, there's no future for you 2, lol
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> well, she can find her way around my PC
<Squirm> which I think is a good improvement
<Squirm> she now handles my multiple displays too
<ThatGraemeGuy> kde getting fatter and fatter for her 2007 vintage HP, time to go XFCE
<Trixar_za> Why not try a few of the other options? :P
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: I wonder how it would handle Cinnamon
<ThatGraemeGuy> because i'm familiar with xfce and i couldn't be bothered to learn a new thing
 * Squirm updates CyanogenMod
<ThatGraemeGuy> CM doesn't like my phone
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: which is?
<ThatGraemeGuy> HTC One X
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> have myself an S3
<ThatGraemeGuy> too many random reboots
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least twice a day and usually picks a time when it would be least convenient
<Squirm> :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh you have snapscan, cool let me pay quickly. d'oh! wait my phone is being a twat
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind, take my card
<Squirm> yep...
<Squirm> though I've been alright
<Squirm> my camera app sometimes doesnt work
<Squirm> and phone dies when the flash goes off
<ThatGraemeGuy> HTC's software may not be the latest greatest but it is absolutely rock solid
<Squirm> hoping this update will fix it
 * ThatGraemeGuy upgrades to 14.10 beta
<ThatGraemeGuy> between the ssd and the mad fast internet this shouldn't take long
<Squirm> I'm tempted to stick an ssd in the mac I'm going to get
<Squirm> and by an enclosure for the drive inside it
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty sure they have them by default, no?
<Squirm> 'lo charl 
<charl> hi Squirm :)
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: only the Macbook air
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Squirm> afaik
<Squirm> the Macbook pro's don't
<ThatGraemeGuy> even my samsung comes with ssd by default
<ThatGraemeGuy> You have to download a total of 941 M. This download will take about 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 21 minutes with your connection. 
<ThatGraemeGuy> woo
<Trixar_za> Lol. CM huh?
<Squirm> nice ThatGraemeGuy 
<Trixar_za> You know that Modded Intel driver I did? Somebody asked me if they could use it to develop for CM.
<Squirm> When I went for my interview, they were busy putting in 20Mbit fibre, should be running by the time I get there
<Trixar_za> First time I ever heard of it >.>
<Squirm> and they had a 20Mbit VDSL line
<Squirm> lol Trixar_za 
<Squirm> it's been around for a while :P
<Squirm> updated
 * Squirm tests flash
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: what are you going to be doing there?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<ThatGraemeGuy> 100mbit fibre at our new offices... only 2.5 more weeks
<Squirm> yay, flash works without killing my phone
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: IT Technician
<ThatGraemeGuy> like desktop support stuff?
<Squirm> but taking load off of the current sys admin. 
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> more server administration
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Squirm> but some dsktop support
<Squirm> so... inbetween
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<Squirm> there's a guy there who will be doing mainly dsktop support
 * Squirm smacks his letter 'e'
<Squirm> dsktio
<Squirm> when I type desktop it doesn't work too well :/
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah. I'm hoping it'll set me up for something a lot bigger than where I am now
<Squirm> I'm hoping I can do my RHCE through them, but if not, it will be great experience
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew
<ThatGraemeGuy> In my experience the more a place cares about that sort of thing the less likely I am going to enjoy working there
<Trixar_za> That's with MCSE and A+, N+ and Linux+
<Trixar_za> RHCE is actually decent
<Trixar_za> I once lost my temper with such a employer. After I established that I wont get the job, I told them exactly what I think about people that only hire certification over experience.
<Trixar_za> Funny enough, when I get angry, I also get more articulate and my choice of wording improves.
<Trixar_za> Although I do have a horrible habit of also using words I've heard before, but don't really know what they mean...
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: I don't want them to push it, but I'd like to do it
<Spekko> Morning peeps!
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Spekko  charl  
<ThatGraemeGuy> downloading done, installing
<Kilos> wow that was fast
<charl> does anyone happen to have any experience with the lenovo thinkpad t440?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> i can get it at a really good price (647 euro)
<charl> so i'm looking at buying one
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah even less than the 21 minutes it said it would take
<ThatGraemeGuy> charl you mean experience as in linux-friendliness or?
<charl> yes or experience in general
<charl> i'm just asking around before ordering it
<ThatGraemeGuy> not that specific model, but i've used other thinkpads, would definitely use again
<charl> thinkpads afaik are regarded as some of the ugliest but best laptops around (especially for gnu/linux users)
<charl> it's ubuntu certified too
<charl> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201310-14260/
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah you should be good
<charl> that's a slightly older model though
<charl> mine would be a newer version of that
<ThatGraemeGuy> only problem i had with my last thinkpad was the fingerprint reader wasn't useable
<ThatGraemeGuy> minor
<charl> oh i never use that in any case
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah its gimmicky
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'
<charl> i don't trust it for one bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm a bit spoiled with this ultrabook thing though, not sure if i can ever go back to a normal, fat laptop :-D
<charl> yup
<charl> this is also considered an ultrabook
<charl> the t440
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, cool
<charl> right now i have a lenovo b560
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoops lost mouse
<charl> not something you would find in a regular store
<charl> i ordered it online for 400 euro
<ThatGraemeGuy> release upgrade is causing bluetooth to have a fit it seems
<charl> ah :(
<charl> i don't use any external mice anymore
<charl> i have gotten so used to the touchpad i just use that now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats the worst thing about lappies
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't play minetest with a touchpad :)
<charl> ah you addicts...
<charl> well better that than meth
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> bluetooth will most likely work once installed and upgraded
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> 70% installed
<ThatGraemeGuy> reboot time
<ThatGraemeGuy> that was painless
<Squirm> until it fails on boot ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> just rebooted, all good
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lekker when evrything just works
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos, others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<theblazehen> Hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> ok order for the laptop has been placed
<charl> looking forward !!
<charl> :)
<theblazehen> Hey inetpro 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi superfly  Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl> terve Kilos 
<Kilos> i beg your humble pardon?
<charl> i said i would greet you in finnish
<charl> now i did
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> i dare you to say that's hollywood influence
<charl> :P
<Kilos> rofl
<charl> what, you mean to tell me you don't speak finnish ?! who doesn't speak finnish ... :D
<charl> vittu perkele helvetti
<Kilos> normal peeps
<Kilos> i only speak englikaans
<charl> ah you speak the island language
<charl> i speake no ingurishu
<Kilos> hmm... are we an island or continent
<charl> ingurishu is the language of the island natives
<Kilos> ya well i dont speak that
<charl> although you speak englikaans, that's a regular continental dialect thankfully
<charl> very good
<charl> i speak dunglish, it's a crappy english
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> it's actually dutch-english
<charl> when you say things like "good busy, young!" and people look strange at you
<charl> then you realise you just spoke dunglish
<Kilos> dutch is a very difficult language
<charl> it's not as difficult as finnish thoughn
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i dont know why they add on all the bits and pieces
<Kilos> afrikaans is so much easier
<charl> dutch is almost as difficult as german
<charl> german is also a very hard language
<charl> mein deutsch ist echt scheisse
<charl> i need to take german lessons
<Kilos> but english is the worlds language so speaking it properly is good
<Kilos> universal language
<charl> deutsch ist komplex... ich begreife es nicht
<charl> NL is one of the best english speaking countries in the world... dunglish and all
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EF_English_Proficiency_Index
<charl> #3 on teh list !
<Kilos> the main thing is each group understands each other, its only when branching out that english is needed
<charl> i really feel like drinking german beer now... i'll buy some hefeweissbier at the shop later
<Kilos> im glad i dont drink alcohol
<Kilos> waste of money
<charl> the bayerische staatsbrauerei weihenstephaner makes some excellent beers, they have been brewing since 1040
<Kilos> i have never enjoyed beer unless it was 80+% lemonade
<charl> ah the radler... i wouldn't touch it with a stick
<charl> we don't drink pink drinks, dave. always, keep it real
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i wonder where weihenstephaner got its first brewing license from, probably the romans
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Maaz: translate vittu perkele helvetti
<Maaz> inetpro: I couldn't translate that: Please use Translate v2.  See http://code.google.com/apis/language/translate/overview.html.
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> rather not
<charl> eh... yup
<charl> be careful what you translate inetpro :P
<charl> ESPECIALLY if it's finnish :D
<Kilos> sjoe did you say bad stuff here
<charl> Kilos: it's all in the interpretation ... ;)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> like the f word
<Kilos> some peeps use it in every sentence regardless of company
<charl> "the f word" is the name of a town in austria
<inetpro> Kilos: anyway, add that to your list of improvements for Maaz
<Kilos> i think its very common
<charl> in german it isn't profanity
<charl> like i said, it's all in the interpretation :P
<charl> i happen to speak *some* of a great variety of languages... believe me
<charl> i can say things in one language that's perfect everyday language and in a different language it's profane
<Kilos> im sure it isnt used by the more educated or higher class peeps
<Kilos> movies are full of it now
<charl> yeah but those are english speaking movies, then it's profane in any case
<charl> some people just have a limited dictionary in their minds
<Kilos> ya and use it for empasis
<charl> "f* you f*'ing motherf*'er"
<Kilos> sjoe that looks wrong
<charl> if you talk like that you just demonstrate that you're uneducated
<Kilos> yip i dislike that lots
<Kilos> emphasis
<Kilos> Maaz  spell emphasis
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<Kilos> oh yay
<Kilos> i battle with spelling in both languages
<Kilos> but can normally see when a word looks wrong
<Kilos> seems like the spelling section of my brain leaked out
<charl> home time
<charl> have a good evening all!
<Kilos> nlsthzn  how was waterworld
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos ... it was a lot of fun... still slightly sore and stiff :)_
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> how are things up there? been very windy down here
<Kilos> ya and cooler
<magespawn> unseasonably cold here, but not really cold
<Kilos> we going to 12 again tonight
<Kilos> last week we even had a 17
<magespawn> you mean number of people?
<Golynx> hey , Shuttleworth got his R250 mill back from the reserve bank , but his giving it away lol
<Golynx> i thought the guy was broke
<Kilos> temp man
<Golynx> oh charl not here :/
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock  
<Kilos> charlwft this avy already Golynx  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> charl left this avy already
<Golynx> Kilos i saw charl today
<Kilos> aha  you didnt see him leave
<Kilos> [16:43] <charl> home time
<Kilos> [16:43] <charl> have a good evening all!
<Golynx> yeah must've been an incredible sight
<Kilos> sometimes he comes back at night
<Kilos> rarely though
<Golynx> i like the guy we talked about random news stuff alot, heard his moved to some land 
<Kilos> he is in the netherlands
<Kilos> was here long ago
<Golynx> cool, unlimited speed and bandwidth there :p
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> swines
<Golynx> google launching its internet baloons next year in the southern hemisphere
<Golynx> but they starting only in Australia
<Kilos> lol typical
<Golynx> free LTE doming in the future :)
<Golynx> voice calls will be free in a few years time aswell
<Golynx> it always seems these chanhes comes too late
<Kilos> that will take some doing in za
<Golynx> changes*
<Kilos> the isps here wont make stuff free for as long as they can hold out
<Golynx> i mean the cellular newtwork providers
<Golynx> they have to find other ways of generating money in the future, since data is taking over everything
<Kilos> they are the worst, look how slowly they are bringing prices down
<Golynx> whatsapp will have voip soon
<Golynx> so they will be hard hit
<Golynx> they have to keep profit margins for their investors
<Golynx> but they wont hold out for long
<Kilos> long is relative
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 5 years maybe
<Kilos> nothing here is free
<Golynx> voice wont last that long
<Golynx> yeah 5 years give or take 
<Golynx> true, they will probably make you pay a set amount p/m for voice but at extremely cheap rates
<Golynx> they have to put their money into other services to stay alive , like vodacom going into the banking services sector
<Golynx> the wait is painful, but paradise is coming :)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> some of the service providers say they will charge extra fro voip traffic
<Kilos> i think the closest you gonna get to free internet is free wifi when they set it up there
<Kilos> and then you gotta buy a coffee to get the password thing
<magespawn> certain places already offer free wifi
<Kilos> ya but too far from me magespawn  
<Kilos> 7 ks and about 100 metres higher than here
<Kilos> with a hill in between
<Golynx> magespawn: true, but when you look at the high demand for video in the future they will break under the pressure
<magespawn> use the ubiquiti google earth plugin to see how to link up Kilos, but you still need permission
<Golynx> free wifi is limited by use like they only give you 250 MB per day, which is fair
<Kilos> na its not line of site with me magespawn  , ive even tried a yagi
<Kilos> we inna bit of a hole here
<Kilos> need a 100 metre mast to get line of site
<Kilos> easier to just use 8ta
<Golynx> Kilos: my hole is bigger than yours lol 
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> telkom is making telkom mobile cheaper, but still lack alot in footprint
<Kilos> cheaper than the 2+1 promo bundle?
<magespawn> put a wireless relay point on top of the hill. who owns the hill?
<Golynx> Kilos: thats a good bundle, surely kicks the other offerings
<Kilos> yip ive been using it since they started it
<Golynx> with googles ballons you gotta have a special kinda antenna attached to your roof to recieve the LTE signal
<Golynx> just wished they started rolling it out in africa first
<Kilos> i make antennae
<Kilos> just need the frequency and you can make your own
<Golynx> yeah you can make anything :D
<Kilos> but thats years from now as well
<Golynx> yip :(
<Golynx> facebooks internet streaming drones are even farther years away
<spinza> google loon
<spinza> http://www.google.com/loon
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> evening
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey sir
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> turn away for two seconds and hey presto Kilos goes to bed
<magespawn> good night all
<Joe_knock> Oom Kilos. Hoe gaanit?
<bushtech> [20:31:20] <Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-02
<Kilos> hi bushtech  inetpro  Kerbero  nlsthzn  nuvolari  Squirm  theblazehen  and others
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  too
<bushtech> Hi Kilos
 * Kilos got a biiig job
<Kilos> design a website
<bushtech> great
<Kilos> sjoe i have no idea even where to start, so google gets some use again
<Kilos> http://www.thesitewizard.com/gettingstarted/startwebsite.shtml
<bushtech> never tried it myself so I won't be much help lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill spend the day reading looks like
<bushtech> your drive arriving today?
<Kilos> learned for the first time what wysiwyg means
<Kilos> na waiting for ian to pay the couriers and he waiting for clients to pay him
<bushtech> Eish!
<Kilos> tough with new business you cant dump the clients you have to run after for payment
<Kilos> looks like peeps try get every day extra interest on their money before they pay
<Kilos> but let their readers or software give probs they are quick to call him out
<nlsthzn> good luck with your site uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn  i gotta find a drag and drop tool
<Kilos> will look at kompozer first, its starts with the right letter for kde
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos 
<kbmonkey> morning nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> ai! tarballs again
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you are building a site for Ian?
<Kilos> ya gonna try anyway
<kbmonkey> that is a nice hobby
<Kilos> but it must be a simple tool
<Kilos> im not going the tarball route
<Kilos> i need something that doesnt need me to know any programming language
<kbmonkey> sites.google.com has a easy wysiwyg site builder
<kbmonkey> and there you dont have to worry about setting up hosting
<kbmonkey> you can even buy a domain name (www.yoursite.co.za) and make it point to your google site
<Kilos> he has a host and domain name already
<kbmonkey> ah okay, smart man
<Kilos> does this mean the tool does the work
<Kilos> KDevelop is an easy to use integrated development environment for KDE.
<Kilos> It supports a wide range of programming languages and features project
<Kilos> management, an advanced editor, a class browser and an integrated debugger.
<kbmonkey> gee, kdevelop seems overkill
<kbmonkey> I don't think that it is wysiwyg either, it is all code stuff
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> The application wizard can generate fully functional projects
<Kilos> for terminal programs and GUI programs using Qt, KDE or GNOME.
<Kilos> i like the gui bit
<kbmonkey> no website project?
<Kilos> im just reading what it says in the repos
<nlsthzn> just set up a wordpress blog perhaps?
<Kilos> a blog?
<kbmonkey> ^ what nlsthzn said :)
<kbmonkey> a simple cms - content management system
<kbmonkey> where you just write your posts / pages in wysiwyg. bazinga.
<Kilos> eish more big words
<kbmonkey> usually logging in to the hosted domain gives you a control panel where you can easily install such a CMS. poke around the control panel a bit...
<Squirm> morning
<kbmonkey> morning Squirm 
<Kilos> haha he is clever, he wants me to design it here so he can check it before implementation methinks
<Kilos> sjoe
 * kbmonkey nods and agrees
<Squirm> cms software is great
<Squirm> I used to use Joomla a fair amount
<Squirm> not so much Drupal
<Kilos> hi kodez  
<kodez> uncle kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you kodez  ?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> good thing if everyday is better than the last one
<kodez> yes
<kodez> i am moving closer to my goals even though i have detours
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> always many bumps in the road ahead
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Kilos> lo ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<bduk1> Hi peeps
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Sorry Squirm, We have had a limit placed on coffee use.
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Squirm> mwhahaha
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Kilos> found something else out now
<Kilos> 3g modems kill pot plants close by
<bushtech> another urban legend in the making?
<Kilos> no man genuine
<bushtech> gee jy darem die goed water?
<Kilos> had 2 here and both near died so i put then outside last week and they starting to shoot again
<Kilos> ya man
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Squirm 
<charl> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> ek sal wag laat hulle mooi groei weer en weer in bring en kyk
<bushtech> hi charl
<bushtech> sounds more like they need a bit of sun
<Kilos> one is a curry leaf tree bush thing and the other is a tansy plant
<bushtech> my curry tree likes a lot of sun
<Kilos> curry leaf is a durban thing so i need to bring it in every winter
<Kilos> doesnt frosy kill yours?
<Kilos> frost
<bushtech> any horticulturalist on here that can help Kilos a bit?
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> when we were in Jhb our curry tree became a 4m high monster
<Kilos> frost kills mine. i have had 4 brought up from durbs over the years and only the one i bring in every winter survives
<Kilos> so i got a shoot from that one and put it in a small pot here near my pc and it went backwards in 2 weeks
<Kilos> now in the sun its reviving
<bushtech> grrrrr vodacom
<Kilos> but the big one survives every winter in the lounge in front
<Kilos> haha
<bushtech> the bigger it gets the more frost resistant it gets
<Kilos> ah
<charl> haha microsoft brought the start menu back
<charl> we all knew it
<charl> windows 8 was a bigger screw-up than the versions of unity
<inetpro> good day
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> charl: how much bandwidth did you say you have at home these days?
<charl> inetpro: 90mbps down and 9mbps up
<inetpro> ah, thought it was even more
<charl> inetpro: this is my current package https://www.ziggo.nl/alles-in-1/plus
<charl> inetpro: these are all the packages https://www.ziggo.nl/alles-in-1
<inetpro> was just trying to tell people here that it's time for us to fight harder to get more bandwidth at cheaper rates
<charl> i had the faster one (180mbps down and 18mbps up) for a while but i decided to save the 10 euro per month (i don't need it)
<charl> keep in mind, this is EXPENSIVE cable bandwidth
<charl> if you have FTTH it's MUCH cheaper
<charl> so this is not something to go by
<charl> compare to http://www.breedbandarnhem.nl//thuis/snelheden
<charl> i live in a backwater part of NL where we don't have FTTH (yet)
<charl> but even some small towns in the region like enter have FTTH now so we're running very much behind
<charl> a town like enter has all of 7 thousand people living there, if they can have FTTH then everybody can
<charl> inetpro: also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbQj2PqDXnU
<charl> i think that's the way of the future
<charl> take the internet back from big companies
<gremble> FTTH -> Faster Than Thermal-Hydra's?
<charl> lol
<gremble> That would be pretty fast
<gremble> I heard that termal-hydra's could reach five kilopascal in a mol
<charl> in sweden the prices are even cheaper http://www.bredbandsbolaget.se/bredband/alla-hastigheter.html
<charl> although, no it comes out at around the same price as NL after the first 12 months
<charl> i think that's about the going rate now, 1gbps for 100 euro per month
<charl> oh i just saw http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/111082-sa-broadband-really-bad-and-really-good-news.html
<charl> haha
 * Squirm looks around
 * charl throws a pie at Squirm 
<Kilos> haha
<charl> :D
<Kilos> steak and kidney please
 * charl wants a cornish pie
<inetpro> nice links charl, thanks
<charl> np inetpro 
<Squirm> I think I just found a flat
<Squirm> <5km from work
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> quick jog mornings and evenings
<Kilos> have they got showers at work
<charl> ciao all
<Squirm> 3.3km
<Squirm> Kilos: I don't think so
<Kilos> pity , would be the answer that, no transport costs and get fit at the same time
<Squirm> or a 10min, slow cycle :P
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> also thinking about getting a scooter
<Kilos> ya i saw you can get one for 6g
<Squirm> worked it out to be R150pm on fuel if I drive
<Squirm> ^^
<Kilos> 6k
<Squirm> that's in a car
<Squirm> scooter will be like R60
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> thats not bad
<Kilos> so bad weather days you use the car
<Squirm> exactly
<Kilos> ya thats good. not many peeps have things so good
<Squirm> it's sharing a house
<Squirm> with a couple and another girl
<Kilos> thats fine too
<Squirm> but it's a step forward. once in town I can look around
<Squirm> it's just to get in
<Kilos> as long as each one does their bit
<Squirm> maid twice a week
<Kilos> if they are good peeps then you can stay there
<Kilos> sharing is the best way to cut costs
<Kilos> and you can fix their pcs if they cook for you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Fetched 37,3 MB in 51s (721 kB/s)
<Kilos> 8ta moving fine
<Kilos> im gonna look at blue griffon and see if i can understand that
<Kilos> oi it crashes
<Squirm> haha, yeah :P
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> maybe its one of those things that wants to reboot before it works
<inetpro> Squirm: I would definitely use a bicycle if I was you
 * inetpro used a bicycle for first 5 working years as the primary means of transport
<inetpro> and that was about 7km per trip
<inetpro> and often got to the office before the cars 
<Squirm> inetpro: yes
<Squirm> going to find one
<Squirm> I still want a scooter though :P
<inetpro> don't forget a scooter needs frequent maintenance 
<inetpro> like every 2500km
<inetpro> obviously with your short distance that will take some time
<Squirm> yep
<gremble> Scooters are for men that like to feel the wind against their vagina
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Just teasing of course
<gremble> haha
<Squirm> gremble: scooters are for people on a tight budget that want to get 2.5l per 100km :D
<Squirm> gremble: I know
<Squirm> I won't feel very manly on a scooter
<Squirm> but it'll help
<Squirm> Maaz: 4*2*5*4
<Maaz> Squirm: 160
<Squirm> 160km per month
<Squirm> Maaz: 5*14
<Maaz> Squirm: 70
<gremble> I want a motorbike so badly.  I have to drive through Pretoria CBD every day to get to campus
<Squirm> R70 to fill the tank
<gremble> and it is costing me an arm and a leg
<Squirm> so that is about R60 on fuel
<Squirm> maybe R50
<gremble> That is cheap. And the recent prolifiration of bikes on our roads also help in the safety sense
<Squirm> yep
<Kilos> dont let them put you off Squirm  scooters are fine
<Squirm> Kilos: I know
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I make jokes about guys with scooters
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> and there are some chicks riding around on harleys so there
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> been chatting to a friend about bikes
<gremble> mweb is a douch ISP
<Squirm> he says you can pick up a 125cc Honda E-Storm for R10k
<Squirm> motorbike
<gremble> That is not too bad
<Squirm> saw that also had excellent consumption
<Squirm> something like 37km per litre
<Squirm> so guys
<Squirm> I have to say
<Squirm> I am moving to Cape Town!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Squirm> I'm happy now. Big relief
<Kilos> when you leaving Squirm  
<Kilos> what does this mean
<Kilos> (synaptic:13874): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> who's at the @FreeBeerSession tonight?
<gremble> Bleh. Too far to drive for me :x
<Squirm> I'd have loved to go
<Squirm> free beer
<Squirm> :/
<gremble> Best kind of beer
<Squirm> Kilos: will arrive there, Saturday the 1st
<Squirm> now I want beer
<Kilos> oh so still this month to go
<Kilos> bushtech  winter is terug
<Kilos> 8 c vanaand weer
<Squirm> Kilos: yeah :/
<Kilos> Oct  2 17:26:18 P64 kernel: [  412.968333] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wwan0 OUT= MAC=e2:04:2b:b5:aa:a5:00:00:00:00:00:00:08:00 SRC=83.170.73.249 DST=154.69.31.60 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=59430 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=51579 DPT=3128 WINDOW=14600 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
<Kilos> what does that mean. is ufw blocking something?
<Kilos> i ran tail /var/log/syslog because bluegriffin crashes the minute i click file to make a new page
<inetpro> bluegriffin?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> IP 83.170.73.249 on port 51579 talking to IP 154.69.31.60 on port 3128 is being blocked
<Kilos> sjoe well done. dunno how you worked that out
<Kilos> http://www.thesitewizard.com/bluegriffon/bluegriffon-1-tutorial-1.shtml
<inetpro> Kilos: just read the line man, it's all there
<Kilos> so where is this IP 83.170.73.249 
<inetpro> now which IP is which?
<gremble> If bluegriffon crashes because an IP is being blocked, I would be suspicious of that editor
<Kilos> is one of then outside trying to get in here?
<Kilos> i dont know if thats the cause of the crash gremble  but thats what tails shows
<Kilos> over and over
<Kilos> i gotta go eat will be back
<Kilos> ran tail again and here the output
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2U0WvUlvq
<Squirm> instead of free beer
<Squirm> I'm drinking wine
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> bluegriffin not running so its something else trying to get in
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> Kilos! How are ya?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<StonedAlchemist> I'm well thanks
<StonedAlchemist> Bored tho.
<Kilos> go look at this http://slexy.org/view/s2U0WvUlvq and tell me whats trying to get in here
<Kilos> see if you can beat the pro at sorting it
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro gave up long ago
<inetpro> Kilos: you're trying way too many foreign trickeries 
<Kilos> dis n manier om jou op jou tone te hou inetpro  
<Kilos> trickeries?
<Kilos> trek warm aan more ne dit gaan heelwat koeler wees
<Kilos> inetpro  you not allowed to give up man. you are my pillar
<inetpro> hosting a website can range from very simple to very complex, I would have to spend way to many hours explaining stuff 
<inetpro> too man as well
<Kilos> no man not that
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ian has a host already
<Kilos> i just want to try do a page
<Kilos> but that not anything to do with the slexy paste
<Kilos> thats tail output
<Kilos> or should i say syslog output
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
 * inetpro was on the phone the whole evening
<Kilos> vir wat inetpro  ?
<Kilos> np my man
<inetpro> little time to talk here
<Kilos> i understand you have a life too
<inetpro> I really don't have a clue why you would have anything running which looks like a proxy on port 3128
<inetpro> if indeed that is your local IP
<Kilos> hmm,,,
<inetpro> think it was kbmonkey who mentioned about running a site on google, that would be the simplest of all
<Kilos> now i forgot how to find my ip again
<Kilos> i cant have such a crazy one surely
<inetpro> do you have something like dyndns running on your side?
<Kilos> is that use for modem sharing?
<Kilos> in iptables
<Kilos> dyndns rings a bell
<inetpro> you see that is where I get lost, have no clue how you end up having to do such funny things 
<Kilos> because i installed server on other pc and made it share this 3g modem with iptables
<inetpro> we don't drink pink drinks Kilos. Always keep it real!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i couldnt get it to work with dhcp things
<gremble> I read what is happening here and I get utterly confused
<Kilos> why gremble  
<gremble> iptables are the firewall rules baked into the kernel, how do you share an internet connection with them?
<Kilos> oh its quite tricky but works
<inetpro> I wouldn't recommend setting up a local webserver in your circumstances with no stable internet connection
<Kilos> nope inetpro  stop now
<Kilos> lemme fill you in
<Kilos> ian has a domain name and host with hetzner
<inetpro> websites are meant to be connected all the time, don't do it at home unless you really know what you're doing and why
<Kilos> im not doing website here sir
<Kilos> ian wants to host a site at hetzner
<Kilos> they already accepted him
<Kilos> now he wants a web page
<Kilos> thats all i want to do
<inetpro> at home you can play around on virtual hosts where you can simulate the full stack, even with multiple virtual networks and all
<inetpro> well that IP address and the port 3128 just puts a mighty different spin on the whole thing
<Kilos> that must be from when i installed server on other pc 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> that pc is shelved for the moment
<inetpro> and then you come with bluegriffin as well?
 * inetpro never heard of it before today
<Kilos> blue griffin is to try make apage for ian
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sorry oom, but I'm lost
<Kilos> im trying to find a gui webdesign tool
<gremble> blue griffon is a WYSIWYG webeditor
<gremble> like Dreamweaver
<Kilos> so i can design a page here for ian to see and then implement if he is happy
<Kilos> he has no time
<inetpro> well if you don't want to learn coding I wouldn't go near anything that doesn't look like a modern online wizzard of sorts
<gremble> Kilos: if he has a site with hetzer already, just play with the wordpress CMS
<inetpro> like google sites and plenty others
<gremble> simple enough to get something going with that
<gremble> All the coding backend has been done in PHP
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> then doesnt wordpress add their name to his link to the site
<inetpro> not that we love PHP but it works
<inetpro> sometimes
<gremble> No
<gremble> only if you host your site with wordpress
<Kilos> oh my im lost now too
<Kilos> he has a basic page
<Kilos> lemme try find it
<gremble> Ok, sec let me try and articulate clearly before we all get lost in a hodge-podge of miscommunication
<Kilos> haha gremble im a mechanic
<gremble> Wordpress is a content management system, a program that has a database of all the pages that you create for your website.  It lets you select a single theme for the pages ect.
<Kilos> not an it guy
<gremble> So when someone connects to www.ian.com, they get the site that you designed with wordpress, they don't get anything related to wordpress
<gremble> Wordpress(TM) that is
<gremble> just your site
<Kilos> ok so i design it on wordpress then copy it to his site
<inetpro> no
<gremble> No
<gremble> he installs wordpress on his site
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> and then you do it there
<inetpro> that ^
<Kilos> oh my
<gremble> Wordpress is a program that runs on the server
<Kilos> oh ok that makes sense then
<inetpro> and it's typically donw on a admin interface (which I call a wizzard interface of sorts)
<inetpro> done
<Kilos> so its not just a blogging site
<gremble> Oh wait, which hosting plan did your son get kilos?
<Kilos> the small one
<Kilos> micro i think
<gremble> Hetzner was nice enough not to enable wordpress on those sites
 * inetpro hates these wizzards but they server a good purpose for many people
<Kilos> i have a html thingie here of the basic page
<Kilos> how do i show it to you
<inetpro> damn! What's wrong with my fingers today?
<inetpro> serve*
 * inetpro has got to go
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> again inetpro  
<gremble> Kilos: paste it with hastebin or slexy
<Kilos> sleep tight sir ty for the help
<Kilos> ill try slexy
<Kilos> dont work
<gremble> Well, I have some time tonight so if you want I can work on the markup for you
<Kilos> its a world picture thingie called x.html
<Kilos> lemme try picpaste
<Kilos> eish that wont take it either
<Kilos> gremble  can i mail it to you
<gremble> sure
<gremble> Well that was unfortunate
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> ive sent it\
<gremble> I wanted to close another dcc chat, but accidentally gave my client the quit command
<gremble> I received it
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> That is not very pretty markup
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Marquee has long since been deprecated
<Kilos> can you see it
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> What is your favourite colour?
<Kilos> ok then i must try make it better,
<Kilos> mine is blue i dunno what ians is
<gremble> Yes, and I plan on helping you
<Kilos> he cant use his kde as that pc died so he is stuck on win7
<gremble> Do you know what this site is for?
<Kilos> yes he does them clock card machines and fingerprint readers and timekeeping stuff
<gremble> Hmm, ok I will do something really general that you can then use to build the site with
<Kilos> cool ty
<Joe_knock> link to the html? Use plunkr.com
<Joe_knock> or is it plunkr.co
<Kilos> ill try
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> Maaz  google plunkr.com
<Maaz> Kilos: "Plunker" http://plnkr.co/ :: "Editor - Plunker" http://plnkr.co/edit/ :: "Plunker - Demonstration of Angular routing and templating." http://embed.plnkr.co/dd8Nk9PDFotCQu4yrnDg/preview :: "Why this angularjs example doesn't work on plunker? - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15266052/why-this-angularjs-example-doesnt-work-on-plunker ::
<Maaz> "Plunker Alternatives - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/plunkr/ :: "Plu…
<Joe_knock> oom paste the html here: http://plnkr.co
<Kilos> sjoe im trying to find where 
<Kilos> must you login first
<Kilos> or sign up 
<Joe_knock> oom, paste die html code hier: plnkr.co/edit/
<Joe_knock> no need to signup or login.
<Kilos> sigh its not opening all the way
<Kilos> just a white page you can do nothing in
<Joe_knock> are there any buttons/menus on the page? It is just supposed to be an editor
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> it opened now with firefox
<Joe_knock> aah, it must be your connection (or a browser)
<Kilos> opera
<Kilos> i cant copy/paste the html thing there
<Kilos> paste just gives the link on my pc
<Joe_knock> that's strange. Are you highlighting all the html in the .html file?
<Kilos> oh no sorry i tried to take the whole thing
<Kilos> lemme open it first
<Joe_knock> When you try pasting a file in the browser, you are taking a link to the file (from the system) and placing it into the browser.
<Kilos> ok its there can you see it or must i do something more
<Joe_knock> You need to provide me the link for it. First click "save" and then share that link with me.
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> http://plnkr.co/edit/wz2LjGgbJsAIthC6rfM6?p=catalogue
<Kilos> i had to open it with kate, it first opened with my browser and i saw the page not the text
<Joe_knock> oom, you were supposed to paste it in the index.html :P
<Joe_knock> but no worries, it ran. 
<Kilos> where is the index
<Kilos> the thing on the left
<Kilos> where it says description?
<Joe_knock> On the left, under "Files", it has index.html 
<Joe_knock> is the site basically just some text (with some of it floating) ?
<Kilos> oh i see it now. its very tiny
<Kilos> that was what he did just to start it
<Kilos> now wants a page designed there
<Kilos> where he can put software for the readers and things
<Joe_knock> oom, designing web pages can become difficult pretty quickly (especially if you are unfamiliar with html/css)
<Kilos> and i spose a piece for photos of the readers and things
<Kilos> i know nothing about any of it
<Kilos> i can right click copy/paste quite good but thats it
<Kilos> hehe
<gremble> I will give you some resources to use a long with this
<gremble> But hopefully this should be an example to get you started
<Kilos> cfool ty gremble  
<Kilos> cool too
<Joe_knock> cfool :O
<Kilos> typo
<Joe_knock> Oom I can get you going with something "static", but gremble is right about using wordpress. It is plug and play. no coding.
<Kilos> i got one old eye man
<gremble> Joe_knock: the host is not going to allow hosting with wordpress
<gremble> I am busy with a template for Kilos to play around with though
<Kilos> ty gremble  
<Joe_knock> Who/What is the host?
<Kilos> hetzner
<WOLFEYES> evening all
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES  
<Kilos> gremble  Joe_knock  here he is
<Kilos> tell him them things
<Joe_knock> evening oom se seun.
 * WOLFEYES listens
<WOLFEYES> lol
<gremble> You can hear text?
<gremble> The tty whisperer :O
<Kilos> hehe
<Joe_knock> WOLFEYES: What host are you using and why wont they allow joomla/wordpress?
<gremble> Kilos: I made another "under construction" site but this time with HTML and CSS and some comments that should get you going
<Kilos> ty gremble  
<gremble> If all else fails, just ask
<gremble> I'm happy to help and you have my email now
<WOLFEYES> Hetzner site and I don't see anything in there to allow such a program, but I could still run iton the pc and fix the web file and then upload it to the Hetzner server!
<Kilos> i do but lots of guys forget im doff with this kind of stuff
<Joe_knock> WOLFEYES: Wordpress is standard web. Can you link me to your chosen package?
<WOLFEYES> How do I link you there?
<WOLFEYES> It's the micro package
<Joe_knock> WOLFEYES: Let me check the hetzner homepage. What is your package name?
<gremble> Kilos: building a static webpage is not the difficult
<gremble> It is just about playing with the structure in the end
<gremble> It becomes hard when you want to do all kinds of fancy things like posts and social media integration
<Kilos> oi its all hard for me man
<Kilos> i can do sudo apt-get and aptitude and rsync quite well but thats about it
<gremble> -_- gmail thinks that there is an executable in the archive that I am trying to send to you
<Kilos> ai!
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Joe_knock> .tar.gz it instead.
<WOLFEYES> rename the extension to 123
<gremble> I did
<Kilos> was it a .exe?
<gremble> No
<gremble> I only use linux 
<gremble> no .exe files here
<gremble> :P
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> so whats gmails prob then
<Joe_knock> aah okay. Those packages are too small to make it worthwhile to support dynamic sites.
<gremble> Dunno, but I sent you a link to get it from dropbox
<Kilos> gracias
<gremble> Joe_knock: you can make it dynamic, just throw in some javascript
<gremble> :P
<Joe_knock> gremble: ";D
<Joe_knock> *:'D
<gremble> Kilos: http://htmldog.com/ this is a nice reference to html and css
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Let loose your inner moziac making, needle working, housewife
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> i cant remeber things
<Kilos> no short term memory
<gremble> You don't have to remember anything
<gremble> It is all written down already
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> If you can apt-get and rsync, you can do html markup
<Joe_knock> gremble: you a full-time programmer?
<gremble> Oh lord no
<gremble> I hate programming
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I do math
<Kilos> haha
<Joe_knock> you should leave the OOP then and do functional programming. It is math ;)
<gremble> I see no need for me to learn functional programming
<gremble> Programming for the sake of programming is not my cup of tea
<Joe_knock> are you a professor? gremble 
<gremble> No, still a student
<WOLFEYES> thank you guys.
<Joe_knock> i concur there gremble, it feels like insanity to code for fun.
<gremble> I study applied mathematics
<Joe_knock> WOLFEYES: I recommend you buy the R99 package.
<gremble> It is a pleasure WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> I will buy the R149 when business picks up a bit.
<Joe_knock> WOLFEYES: What business do you run?
<gremble> I think a static page is excellent for a simple businesscard page
<Kilos> how do i open that thing gremble  
<WOLFEYES> Time and attendance, clock machines, software, payroll, networking, access control, and a little CCTV camera's.
<gremble> It is not like you need an extensive blogging platform
<gremble> Kilos: tar -xvf website.tar.gz
<Kilos> ty
<gremble> :)
<Joe_knock> That's a lot of products :P
<Kilos> he showed me this guys
<gremble> You must be fun at Makro
<Kilos> http://www.xsm.co.za/x/index.html
<Kilos> thats what he did
<Joe_knock> nice.
<gremble> No
<WOLFEYES> That is what I have managed to do so far, transforming a current site.
<gremble> that is not what I did
<gremble> haha
<gremble> that is what someone else did
<gremble> xD
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> ya ian man
<gremble> AH
<gremble> xD
<Joe_knock> That actually works quite well.
<Kilos> i  still trying to get to tar that thing
<Joe_knock> Just try to remove everything from living in folder "x" and make it live under public_html
<gremble> The template on the site is much more extensive than the silly one that I made
<gremble> Just use that instead
<Kilos> i gotta put the path to it in as well right
<Joe_knock> oom, go to the folder where the tarball is, right click on it and either open it first or do a direct extraction.
<Kilos> ok got that ty
<Kilos> so what is the diffs
<gremble> What diffs?
<Kilos> i see the welcome message on the top left now , it was centre before
<Kilos> and funny steripes running across
<Kilos> stripes
<gremble> Yes. Same page, better mark-up
<Kilos> Joe_knock  gremble  youve seen what ian did so far, just guide him in the right direction please
<gremble> What he did so far looks pretty good
<Kilos> tell him what to use and what not to use
<gremble> WOLFEYES: just go make sure that all your links point to the right places. I see the links for the social networking stuff point to the place where you got the template from
<Joe_knock> Based on the template, is everything written purely in HTML or is there some templating?
<WOLFEYES> http://www.xsm.co.za/x/C.html
<WOLFEYES> that is what it originally looked like
<Joe_knock> There's actually quite a bit of editing needed to be done here.
<WOLFEYES> nods
<WOLFEYES> A lot
<gremble> Looks better than my website at the moment :P
<WOLFEYES> I'm only on the first page. 
<gremble> Mine is just a django template
<gremble> xD
<Joe_knock> Okay let's start with index.html. 
<WOLFEYES> Even though there ismore they need to be changed
<Joe_knock> First, change the site title. It currently says: Helicopter Transportation Website
<Joe_knock> *Template
<WOLFEYES> http://www.xsm.co.za/x/index.html
<WOLFEYES> done!
<gremble> WOLFEYES: is there PHP at the backend for that message form at the bottom?
<WOLFEYES> How is php written?
<WOLFEYES> Looks like html.
<gremble> So I don't think that form works
<gremble> Did you get an email from me? :P
<WOLFEYES> I don't think so either, 
<gremble> Ya, you can take the form out
<WOLFEYES> but I am getting there
<gremble> You don't want people to use that anyway, those forms are exploitable
<WOLFEYES> how can I get it to work? or somthing similar?
<gremble> with some backend php
<WOLFEYES> mmmm
<gremble> Anyway, I should probably hit the sack
<gremble> I have class tomorrow
<Kilos> ty for the help gremble  
<gremble> No problem
<Kilos> sleep tight and have a good day tomorrow
<WOLFEYES> night guys and thank you
<WOLFEYES> form out -
<Kilos> whats the link now WOLFEYES  ?
<WOLFEYES> http://www.xsm.co.za/x/index.html
<Kilos> so what changed
<WOLFEYES> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> look same to me
<WOLFEYES> Look in the tab right in the top of the window
<WOLFEYES> Now says "Time and Attendance - Xsm"
<WOLFEYES> and the form is out the bottom
<Kilos> where you see "Time and Attendance - Xsm"
<Kilos> i dont see -XSM
<Kilos> eish look at the time
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<WOLFEYES> Night night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-03
<Joe_knock> spinza: you use mweb :O
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> hi bduk1  tinuva  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
 * Squirm sips
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Private_User> morning all
<Squirm> hello
<Private_User> morning Squirm
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> morning Kilos
<Private_User> morning Maaz
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: There isn't a pot on
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Private_User> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Private_User> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  StonedAlchemist  
<bduk1> More almal
<Squirm> for those of you that enjoy Animator vs. Animation
<Squirm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VufDd-QL1c0
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> morning charl 
<Kilos> hi charl  Spekko  
<Kilos> more inetpro  
<charl> hi Squirm, Kilos 
<charl> have you heard about ebola-chan and nigeria ?
<Trixar_za> Oh hai Squirm, charl and Kilos
<charl> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Squirm> hey Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> No, I haven't head of ebola-tan and nigeria
<charl> Trixar_za: http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nigeria-ebola-meme-being-used-spread-fears-virus-was-created-by-white-people-1466095
<charl> sheesh
<Trixar_za> Oh good. Because race always has to play a part somehow.
<Trixar_za> It's like saying god created HIV to punish sinners and equally stupid.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> in switzerland: https://i.imgur.com/Z5KNKN2.jpg
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> there are a lot of videos of ebola-chan on youtube as well
<charl> 4chan is at it again
<Trixar_za> It's still go with Ebola-tan - it's more cutesy
<charl> kawaii !
<Trixar_za> Yes, charl, she's very kawaii
<charl> :D
<Trixar_za> And funny enough, the deadly part would only make her more so in an Anime...
<charl> there are some disturbing themes in anime in recent years but this would not be an anime i would watch
<Trixar_za> You never know. They have virtual popstars with their own animes now
<Trixar_za> Somebody somewhere will probably make a manga or game about it... then it's just a matter of time.
<charl> oh the vocaloids?
<Trixar_za> Think School days
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<charl> oh don't know it
<Trixar_za> Let's just say the protagonist loses his head in that Anime
<charl> oh my goodness an adult visual novel
<charl> oh in madoka magica mami'
<charl> mami's head also gets bitten off
<charl> sorry pressed enter by mistake
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I saw
<charl> there are now so many jokes about it that alone became a meme
<Trixar_za> That's when you knew it wasn't a normal magical girl anime
<Trixar_za> Even the intro and outro songs changed after that
<charl> well when it initially aired i never watched it because i thought "oh no that magical girl crap again"
<charl> then later i saw/heard so much about it that i watched it in any case and i was like i can't believe i didn't watch it earlier
<Trixar_za> Well, I liked the idea... just not the show
<charl> i thought the third movie was crap
<charl> the series/first two movies were interesting
<Trixar_za> It went dark, then weird by throwing in that time travel crap and finally ended predictably
<Trixar_za> Hell, I even predicted what the witches really were before they even got around to it
<Trixar_za> and waiting the whole damn anime for the one girl to go fully magical was very irritating
<charl> lol
<Trixar_za> Needless had the same problem
<Trixar_za> Seriously, you leave the one protagonist helpless for most of the thing and near the end he suddenly turns semi-badass with a mostly useless power.
<charl> never seen needless
<Trixar_za> And the thing with his sister? So saw that coming.
<Trixar_za> I'm the kind of person that gets annoyed with predictable plotlines :P
<charl> ah :)
<Trixar_za> I do like it when I can't predict where it's going or if the thing that's predictable isn't so bad.
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> hello superfly 
<Squirm> Kilos... How did you know he was here?
<superfly> hi Squirm
<Kilos> haha i see when the grayout goes with konversation
<superfly> \
<Kilos> like with xchat and hexchat
<Squirm> ah, I guess it's the same in XChat
<Squirm> I just don't pay attention to that :P
<Squirm> superfly: I found a place, close to work
<Kilos> im getting more comfortable with kde nowadays
<Squirm> thanks for your help
<superfly> when Quassel connects to my Quassel Core, it sets me to available.
<superfly> Squirm: awesome, where is it?
<Squirm> superfly: lakeside, about 4km from work
<superfly> Where in Lakeside?
<Squirm> umm, like 15m from the train station
<Squirm> in a complex
<superfly> Ah, OK
<superfly> Do you know the street name?
<Squirm> yeah, it's a house share, but they seem like very nice people
<Squirm> 1sec
<Squirm> superfly: Lincoln Road
<superfly> Yes, I know that road
<Squirm> although there's a complex at the end of Lincoln lane, which is 15m from the station
<Squirm> so I'm not 100% sure
<Squirm> but it's around there
<Squirm> she sent me Lincoln Road, so I assume it is Lincoln Road
<Trixar_za> Train station?
<Squirm> Trixar_za: yes
<Trixar_za> lol - well that just begs me to make appearances
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> I checked the train map
<Squirm> good luck :P
<Squirm> 3/4 change overs
<superfly> Squirm: the only problem you're going to have is that the complex is right on the train line, so you're going to have to get used to the trains
<Squirm> superfly: she says they're quiet. But I like the sound of trains
<superfly> hah
<Squirm> :P
<superfly> likely story
<Squirm> I can't say I've lived on the line before
<Squirm> but I like trains
 * Squirm shrugs
<superfly> Squirm: I take the train to work...
<superfly> and I go past Lakeside station
<superfly> Squirm: do you play Ingress?
<Squirm> oh? where do you stay then?
<Trixar_za> Where you situated?
<superfly> Muizenberg
<Squirm> superfly: Um... I did, but not really, because I live in a hole so there was nothing around me
<Trixar_za> But that's on the same line dammit
<superfly> Squirm: which faction?
<Squirm> superfly: ah, I may be visiting the beach a few times :D
<superfly> Squirm: hop on at Lakde=
<Squirm> superfly: I can't remember. last played sometime mid last year
<Squirm> superfly: that's the plan
<superfly> Squirm: hop on at Lakeside, two stations down is Muizenberg, right on the beach
<Squirm> I know :) I stayed at a hostel above the train station when I went to the interview
<Trixar_za> But I assume you can go to Cape Town, maybe even Bellville and get on the right track. May be less train jumps than you think Squirm :P
<Squirm> s/to/for
<superfly> Trixar_za: it would probably be shorter to take a train to salt river and then transfer to the SS line there
<superfly> (platform 2)
<Squirm> Trixar_za: Bellville, Pinelands, then Westlake
<Trixar_za> Ah, yeah, it goes past there anyway
<Squirm> or Salt Rive then Lakeside*
<Squirm> superfly: knows his trains :P
<Squirm> http://www.metrorail.co.za/maps/CT_RailMap.pdf
<Squirm> I use that ^^
<Squirm> and will be using http://www.gometro.co.za/fares.php
<superfly> Squirm: when I was studying I took the train from Paarl to Cape Town
<superfly> Squirm: there's a GoMetro app for Android
<Squirm> awesome
<Squirm> installed
<superfly> even tells you how much your ticket will cost
<Squirm> that's what that fare website does
<Trixar_za> Not really
<Trixar_za> It's sometimes out by a few rands
<Squirm> it also has the route map
<Squirm> cool
<Trixar_za> Last time I checked it was wrong by 50c
<Trixar_za> (per single - and R1 for a return)
<Trixar_za> As for the route map - I don't really understand it since the trains I've been on sometimes use more than one of the coloured routes - lol
<Squirm> even has departure and arrival times
<Squirm> thank you superfly 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: I doubt that
<Trixar_za> But yeah - I noted down what superfly said - you may just see me pop up now
<Squirm> lol
<superfly> Squirm: give me a buzz when you get down here if you need anything
<Squirm> that's alright
<Squirm> superfly: I will do
<Squirm> superfly: you can teach me to surf... seeing as you live in Muizenberg
<superfly> Squirm: I don't touch that water, it's too cold for me
<superfly> I only swim in bath water
<Squirm> :D
<Squirm> I MAY, do the Robben Island swim in 2016
<Squirm> if I'm around
<superfly> Squirm: there's a really cool market on a Friday night in Muizenberg, right next to False Bay station, called the Blue Bird Garage
<Squirm> I was there a month ago
<Squirm> some of the food I ate was fantastic
<superfly> and the Earth Fair Food Market in Tokai on a Saturday
<Kilos> eish Squirm  you cant go in that water without a full wetsuit
<superfly> and Readers Warehouse next to the Earth Fair Food Market
<Squirm> Kilos: of course... the swim though, you can't
<Kilos> eish its freezing man youll die
<Squirm> superfly: what's that?
<Squirm> Kilos: it's only about 14deg ;)
<Kilos> only
<superfly> Squirm: which? the Earth Fair Food Market?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> and Readers Warehouse
<Squirm> superfly: I'm writing this all down ^^
<superfly> kinda the same as the Blue Bird Garage, but just food, and it's all organic and fair trade
<Squirm> I need some inexpensive activities to partake in ^^
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> sounds good
<superfly> Readers Warehouse is a book store, good prices
<Trixar_za> Now just to find a cheap drinking place with a nice selection of beers
<Squirm> Trixar_za: the Blue Bird Garage had reasonably priced Craft Beer
<superfly> Squirm: there's the Toad in the Road pub too, I've heard their meals are prety decent
<superfly> that's in Lakeside
<Trixar_za> ... Why aren't I there like now?
<Squirm> superfly: sounds good
<Trixar_za> Squirm, looks like you're sorted for a while
<superfly> and just up the road from the station is The Old Bakery, which has a few shops in it, including The Little Fisherman, which is also supposed to be good - I don't do seafood, so I don't know
<superfly> and then there's Ocean Basket and Col' Cacchio in Weslake
<superfly> *Westlake
<Squirm> I went to a restaurant after my Interview
<superfly> Col'Cacchio is fairly expensice, but SOOO good
<Squirm> in Westlake, right outside the business park
<Squirm> had a tasty pizza
<superfly> That's Col'Cacchio
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> that was good
<Squirm> and a few metres from my office :/
<Squirm> it's a bad idea
<superfly> We have the original Col'Cacchio in our office building... I walk past it to get to work every day, and we are right above it
<superfly> oh, the torture!
<Squirm> haha
<Kilos> eina
<Squirm> superfly: I think I'm going to be using these trains a lot
<Squirm> superfly: when would the last train leave?
<Squirm> and is it safe that time of night...
<superfly> no
<superfly> Squirm: how did you get from Muizenberg to Westlake for your interview?
<Squirm> I flew to CPT, rented a car for the night and drove. Drove to my interview and found a Hostel on HostelWorld, in Muizenberg
<Kilos> hehe Squirm  with all those food places so close by you can put on fat like a walrus then the swim wont be so bad
<Squirm> Kilos: just found out now that there's a squash league in Fish Hoek ^^
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> you gonna be happy there seems like
<Kilos> big change fro treveton
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> but it's things like superfly mentioned that I need to know
<Squirm> sort of, cheap food, cheap night out, local places
<Kilos> thats an advantage of having friends there hey
<Squirm> I didn't know superfly was so close :P
<Squirm> I know where nuvolari is
<Squirm> and I know where superfly is
<Kilos> good
<Squirm> I have an idea where henkj is
<Squirm> (he's in here sometimes)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the is also all the ctlug okes
<Squirm> yeah, I'll join that
<Kilos> you should be ok
<superfly> I'm not entirely sure where henkj stays, but I know him... bump into him often enough
<Squirm> superfly: he's also in the Souther Suburbs
<Squirm> somewhere
<Squirm> superfly: do you visit any lug events? does anything happen down there?
<superfly> Squirm: unfortunately down this end of the world you pretty much need a car to get around, unless you're willing to try the taxis or walk fair distances from train stations
<Squirm> superfly: and for that, I have a car
 * superfly needs to go... a little girl needs a nappy change, and the boys need some control
<Squirm> superfly: help is MUCH appreciated
<Squirm> thanks
<superfly> you're welcome. any time
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> especially because you're local
 * Squirm eyes Trixar_za 
<Squirm> no stalking me now
<Squirm> he's gone
<Kilos> haha afk
<Spekko> more Kilos and everyone else
<Spekko> *morning
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> I'm getting hungry
<Squirm> skipped breakfast
<Squirm> so
<Squirm> coffee time!
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Squirm> bbiab
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> anyone know of anything like a House4Hack in the Cape?
<Kilos> hi sakbush
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bushtech  only
 * Kilos needs more glasses
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> I see you found somewhere to stay :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> stress levels gone down a bit now
<ThatGraemeGuy> when are you coming down?
<charl> good afternoon Kilos, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi charl 
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: yeah... though I knew stuff would crop up this month. I'll probably arrive Saturday the 1st. maybe Friday.
<Squirm> one hell of a drive
<Squirm> all 16 hours of it :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> some time off between jobs or is it going to be a bit hectic?
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> the Wednesday will be my last day(boss has given me a few days off), then I'll start on the Monday
<Squirm> so.. few days
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Squirm> Westlake Golf Club
<Squirm> visitors pay R320 for 9 holes :D
<Squirm> it's like... R80 at our local course here
<Squirm> but it's not a very nic course :P
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<Squirm> hi
<gremble> hey Squirm 
 * Squirm looks around
 * Squirm sips wine
 * Joe_knock observes 
<charl> http://projectmaxs.org/homepage/
<charl> MAXS (Modular Android XMPP Suite), a set of open-source GPLv3 licensed Android applications, allows you to control your Android device and receive notifications over XMPP.
<charl> very interesting
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock  evening charl  
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> inetpro  groei jou pampoene al?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Joe_knock> oom Kilos Hi
<Trixar_za> They just wanted to use the acronym
<superfly> Squirm: oh, and there's Lakeside center which is no more than 10 minutes walk from Lincoln road. We go to the pharmacy there, and it's got a pick 'n pay
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hiya pro, answer man
<Kilos> i planted about 30 and only 4 came up
<Kilos> and took 2 weeks to germinate as well
<inetpro> wow, no mine are growing nicely
<Kilos> did you buy seed?
<inetpro> had some left overs from last year
<Kilos> mine are from 2 years back i think
<Kilos> also we have cutworms all over so maybe thats what happened
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> jy ken van snywurm
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> tot in van my potplante
<Kilos> sus het groot box snywurm goed gekry so ons sal maar sien
<inetpro> ek kry net self te min kans om in die tuin te kom
<Kilos> ja die lewe het jou aan die strot beet
<inetpro> die hoenders doen darem goed hierdie jaar
<inetpro> baie kuikens
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> ek moes hokke regmaak en hoenders toe sluit want hierdie brakke dooi hulle so 2 n dag
<inetpro> nog 'n hen het sopas hierdie week 15 kuikens uitgebroei
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> jy word meneer hoender boer ne
<inetpro> haha, hoop maar hulle oorleef almal
<Kilos> so baie kan 5 maar vrek maar ek glo nie jy sal meer as een of twee verloor nie
<Kilos> dis van kapokkies en basters?
<inetpro> basters
<Kilos> ek het jou mos gese hulle is die beste
<inetpro> amper soos potshefstroom koekoek
<Kilos> nou moet jy net groot hoender eiers onder hulle sit vir die mark
<inetpro> Potchefstroom*
<Kilos> daar is plekke wat eiers verkoop om uit te broei
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<inetpro> wb ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> Kilos: gee kans, is 'n lang termyn storie
<inetpro> baie geduld en energie nodig om die goed aan die lewe te hou
<Kilos> ja maar jy gaan nou goed aan
<Kilos> in 5 maande begin die nuwe kuikens al self eiers le
<Kilos> 20 weke vir groot hoenders , ek dink basters is naby dieselle
<Kilos> bushtech  het jy ook hoenders?
<bushtech> Kilos: stay in a nature conservany, hulle laat nie eers honde toe nie
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hoenders are nature goodies man
<bushtech> Jakkalse sal die hoenders 6love6love
<Kilos> thats not fair
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bou sterk hokke man
<bushtech> weejy hoe lekker slaap jy as daar nie honde blaf nie
<Kilos> plaas eiers beter as gekoopte goed
<Kilos> ja dit kan net lekker wees. die goed hier blaf vir als dink ek
<bushtech> as daai haan sy nek 5 uur in die oggend rek dan draai ek hom om
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wat maak die sharks?
<Kilos> hulle is in derde of vierde plek maar het nou eers begin mooi speel
<Kilos> sal more sien weer
<Kilos> al die meneer sharks is in die bokke span
<bushtech> kilos: hou op rugby praat en gaaan bou jou website :)
<Kilos> hahaha bushtech  ek het my seun hier gekry gisteraand en die manne het hom rigting gegee
<Joe_knock> Was dit jou seun of jou daughter in law ? :P
<bushtech> ek dog dis jou job
<Joe_knock> bushtech: is jy part of house4hack?
<Kilos> haha ja maar hy verstaan beter die goed toe doen hy dit
<Kilos> http://www.xsm.co.za/x/index.html
<gremble> Ek het die house4hack presentation gemis met SFD :/
<Kilos> manjoedis my seun ek het nie een van daai dogter in laws nie
<Kilos> maar het n dogter in aus
<bushtech> wats house4 hack?
<bushtech> nee
<Kilos> gremble  het niemand dit opgeneem nie
<Joe_knock> Wie is Yvonne? Kilos :/
<Kilos> my ex
<Joe_knock> oh :/ dit was jou seun se PC se naam.
<Kilos> ian se ma, hy was op haar pc want syne het gedooi
<Joe_knock> bushtech: http://www.house4hack.co.za
<bushtech> Joe_knock: Thanks
<Joe_knock> I thought you were 1 of the hardware hackers from there bushtech 
<bushtech> huh uh. you cant teach people if you're still learning
<inetpro> uh!
<inetpro> why so quiet here now?
<bushtech> something I said?
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> bushtech: seems you have a stable connection today, what happened?
<bushtech> wish I knew
<Joe_knock> inetpro: IRC is async. bushtech will get replies tomorrow :P
<bushtech> seems totally unpredictable
<bushtech> wonder what happened to Kilos?
<bushtech> probably designing websites:)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> haha... Germany plans to make sending colleagues work emails after 6pm illegal
<bushtech> ah, he's back
<bushtech> Kilos: what happened? trip over power cable?
<Kilos> nope i dunno why it does this
<Kilos> nm shows online but connection disappears
<bushtech> ah, I thought only I did that
<inetpro> wind?
<Kilos> some days bad and other times it goes a week or more without doing it
<bushtech> show hsdpa connection and I disconnect
<Kilos> i dunno inetpro  
<bushtech> somebodies lying
<Kilos> and i have to unplug the modem and put it back in again
<Kilos> grrr
<bushtech> I'm scared I'm going to wear out the powerplug on back of my router
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have many usb sockets so np
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> bushtech: Just flick the switch on the plug
<Kilos> you can restart it from browser too cant you
<bushtech> couple computers on that plug
<bushtech> yep I do that too
<inetpro> hmm...
<bushtech> finely honed procedure
<Joe_knock> why do you unplug the the modem from the power source/
<Joe_knock> ?
<bushtech> In my case I unplug router, count to ten , plug back in lol
<Kilos> we are ballies Joe_knock  so look for the easiest way
<Kilos> routers dont accept sudo reboot
<Joe_knock> n boer maak n plan, maar n ou boer? :P
<Kilos> haha
<Joe_knock> You could router.net <click> restart it.
<bushtech> no, rebooting the router does not always make it relook for towers
<gremble> Hardreset helps routers more often than not
<Kilos> bushtech  try that
<gremble> Unfortunately
<bushtech> gremble: thats why I pull the plug
<gremble> Yup
<Kilos> ok guys, bed time for me, ty for the help gremble  and Joe_knock  ian seems to be progressing on the site. he sat up all night last night
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night ll, sleep tight
<charl> night Kilos 
<bushtech> night Kilos
<Kilos> night bushtech  charl inetpro  as well also too and the fly and family
<Joe_knock> night
<Joe_knock> wb gremble 
<gremble> Thanks Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> gremble: you're the math guy?
<gremble> I am a math guy, why?
<Joe_knock> aah okay. I was just thinking about what you said last night.
<gremble> Did I say something profound and significant?
<gremble> I cannot remember
<Joe_knock> you said you wouldnt bother with programming for the sake of programming. It made me think how many people few math in the same way.
<gremble> Pretty sure a lot of people feel about math the same way, but it is because when people think about math, they think about doing calculations
<gremble> Algebra to find x or trigonometry to find theta
<gremble> Not as trancendental structures of thought
<Joe_knock> abstract mathematics/
<Joe_knock> *?
<gremble> Not even abstract. Mathematics is not just doing calculations
<gremble> That is like saying naming chords is the essence of composing
<Joe_knock> Would proofs count?
<gremble> Of course
<Joe_knock> I enjoy art from math. 
<Joe_knock> Especially symmetry
<gremble> I hate symmetry :P
<gremble> It is unimaginative
<gremble> haha
<Joe_knock> Are you a Pi guy? :/
<gremble> I dunno what a pi guy is
<Joe_knock> number theory? I think that's what it's called.
<gremble> number theory is a field in mathematics, yes. I try to not look too much at number theory
<gremble> Because I would get an unhealthy obsession over primes and the Rienmann Zeta function
<Joe_knock> What is your other major?
<gremble> At the moment it is applied mathematics and pure mathematics
<gremble> but I have 4 semesters of philosophy under the belt as well
<gremble> I would like to finish that up as well
<Joe_knock> Philosophy at tukkies? That department is tiny to say the least.
<gremble> It is smaller than tiny :P
<gremble> But it is what I have
<Joe_knock> philosophy is a lost science, but powerful too
<gremble> I am quite fond of it
<gremble> It was my most challanging subject
<Joe_knock> do you know henry thackery?
<gremble> The name does not ring a bell
<Joe_knock> I'm sure he must be a grad student there by now. Probably doing masters. The man who got 95+ for everything
<gremble> That is quite impressive
<gremble> I am very enthusiastic, but I don't score that well
<gremble> haha
<Joe_knock> I remember having a similar discussion with you previously.
<Joe_knock> Are you guys writing semester tests now?
<gremble> You do?
<gremble> No, September break just started today
<Joe_knock> Aah that is why you're on IRC. Much better to be at square on Friday night having beers :P
<gremble> No thank you. I see those fools enough on campus :P Don't need them in my free time as well
<gremble> I was supposed to go on a date tonight, but she bailed on me at the last moment
<Joe_knock> lol. So you're not part of the drinkers club on campus :P
<Joe_knock> was she blonde? :'D
<gremble> No and no. Brunette 
<gremble> I used to be into that, back when I was young
<gremble> haha
<gremble> Studying Entertainment Technology at TUT
<gremble> But I've outgrown those bad habits
<Joe_knock> TUT? Your second degree now?
<gremble> TUT gave me a diploma
<gremble> But yes
<gremble> this is my second one
<Joe_knock> yikes, hopefully the parents are covering the fees. Otherwise you'd be knee-deep
<gremble> I am knee-deep
<gremble> :P
<gremble> The state was nice enough to cover about R32 000 of my first diploma
<gremble> that is more than half of my TUT diploma
<gremble> For this I am trying to get bursaries
<Joe_knock> I managed to pay 50% of mine in 3rd year on my own. although technically it was 4th year.
<gremble> Nice. What did you do>
<Joe_knock> BCom. Moved away from the smart guys like yourself.
<gremble> Ah ok
<Joe_knock> UP definitely has some underrated beauties on campus though.
<gremble> Haha nice to look at, a schlep everywhere else
<Joe_knock> lol. I heard stories too. there was a pornstar a few years ago :/
<gremble> Oh, not bad
<gremble> Haha
<Joe_knock> I wonder what the "normal" SA IRC rooms must be like. I am sitting in all the dev channels right now.
<gremble> Isn't this a "normal" irc room?
<Joe_knock> it's ubuntu. Have you ever went to #ubuntu ?
<gremble> I was there once
<gremble> I left pretty quickly
<superfly> #ubuntu is where souls go to die
<Joe_knock> haha, too much tech issues/
<Joe_knock> *?
<gremble> The people there
<gremble> they make me cringe
<gremble> If you want to have fun, go to #debian and tell them that you are having trouble with crunchbang
<Joe_knock> lol hahaha
<Joe_knock> I can't get hell-banned. my id is unaffiliated now :'D
<gremble> Im so sleepy
<gremble> But I am actually having fun developing this website
<Joe_knock> Are you building ooms site?
<gremble> No, I am building a personal encyclopedia
<Joe_knock> a wiki page?
<Joe_knock> I re-built this today: http://git-matched.herokuapp.com/ I was trying to put d3.js into it.
<gremble> I made this today, but it was just a little project to find out how to work with CSS
<gremble> gremble09.github.io 
<gremble> :P
<Joe_knock> Aah so you're just tinkering with raw HTML/CSS lol
<gremble> No, right now I am using Django
<gremble> I have no way to host it though
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Java, Ruby, Java, Ruby
<gremble> Everyone codes in Java or Ruby on that matcher
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Where are all the bearded C/C++ guys?
<gremble> or firls
<gremble> girls*
<Joe_knock> lol. What did you search for? Pretoria also? hahaha
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> I want love man
<Joe_knock> lol i'm sure there's girl coders on campus. But why aren't you asking for girl gamers rather :D
<gremble> Because I am not a gamer :P
<Joe_knock> no way :O
<Joe_knock> You dont even play CS on campus lan??
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> I think the last game I bought was Diablo II
<Joe_knock> I'll try packaging an old game I had that was fun to play on LAN. A shooting game. 
<gremble> Lol
<Joe_knock> I best be off now. Time to catch up on some series.
<Joe_knock> Take care mate. Maybe one day we shall meet :P
<gremble> Cheers Joe_knock 
<WOLFEYES> evening all.
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-04
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> Maaz: define grrr
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: why imitating the growling sound of predatory animals?
<Kilos> because of this disconnecting thing without showing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and the need to replug modem
<inetpro> cold this morning
<Kilos> no goog disconnect reconnect with nm , you have to physically unplug it
<Kilos> ya eina cold
<Kilos> it an internal thing i think
<inetpro> don't you use that router thingymagic?
<Kilos> nope that has a auto disconnect thing that cups whenever im afk
<Kilos> Maaz  grr
<Maaz> grrr is a growling sound normally made by  predatory animals, but , also used by angry humans at times
<Kilos> starngely enough the disconnecting is worse on kde
<Kilos> strangly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> strangely
<Kilos> maybe its a sign to stick with unity hehe
<inetpro> sell a sheep and get a proper router man
<Kilos> no man whats wrong with modem into pc?
<Kilos> i even got a new usb extension for it
<Kilos> so no bridge thing needed
<bushtech_> Last time lightning nailed us the spike travelled alonf the lan cables, good enough reason for me to go wifi router
<Kilos> whew
<bushtech_> at least now it will only fry router
<bushtech_> cant wait for it to happen
<Kilos> my only physiacl connection is power
<Kilos> physical
<bushtech_> crap huawei router
<Kilos> my router can work but its just that much more to worry about
<Kilos> on 10.10 it worked fine with the dhcp thingie
<Kilos> the pro always said get a decent modem
<Kilos> so i got one and battled to get it to work on 12.04
<Kilos> on 14.04 it works so yay
<Kilos> now he wants me to buy a proper router
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: how are your sheep doing this year?
<Kilos> got 2 lambs that seem to be growing well, but well see what bugs get them
<Kilos> havent had luck with sheep since that time when they stole half of them
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> ewes are old now so only one is getting preggy
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: how old are they?
<Kilos> well one i brought up with me from natal
<Kilos> so must be 10 or more
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> we should eat them but then there are none walking around for inspectors to see then rates go up
<Kilos> those 7 they stole were all preggy ewes, just so someone had sheep for christmas
<inetpro> sjoe
<bushtech_> Ouch!
<Kilos> thats maybe 3 years ago i think, so their lambs would be on their second lamb by now
<Kilos> we only got 3 ewes left now and one new lamb is a ewe
<bushtech_> do they sleep in a building?
<Kilos> in a steel kraal with roof overhead
<Kilos> steel kinda mesh
<Kilos> but they broke into locked shed for all the copper they could find anyway
<Kilos> sheds
<bushtech_> Eish!
<Kilos> nothing is safe
<bushtech_> fraid not
<Kilos> all welder cables and extensions gone
<bushtech_> That's SA, sad to say
<bushtech_> what helps, is if your security is better than neighbours
<Kilos> but the main thief broke into the wrong house near here and a nervous wife put 2 bullets through his head
<bushtech_> give that woman a Bell's :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so we have had 3 years of piece
<Kilos> or 2
<bushtech_> peace brother
<Kilos> i used to have to check boundary fences everyday because he used to just cut shorcuts evry night
<Kilos> oh ya that peace
<bushtech_> put a continuity tester over one strand, then at least you can check without walking the fence every day
<Kilos> nope man its doring draad
<Kilos> and that bonnex fencing
<bushtech_> doring draad conducts
<Kilos> over 6 ft high around here where the kraal is too but that didnt stop them
<Kilos> ya but then you need insulators by all ysterpale and droppers
<Kilos> otherwise the one upcut strand will still give a reading
<bushtech_> yep, you're right
<Kilos> i did electric fencing on a 2500 hectare farm near rustenburg
<Kilos> used the same as used for elephants but they still worked their way in
<Kilos> they just short them out
<Kilos> same as with car theft, half of them work with the firms that install all the security stuff so know the workarounds
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> haha inetpro  just saw this http://is.gd/xbw3yO
<Kilos> iburts offering that with the same router as mine
<Kilos> iburst
 * inetpro tried it long ago
<inetpro> not worth it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> at least not here
<Kilos> ya man the point is its the same router
<inetpro> if their network was reliable and reception was good it would be a good deal
<Kilos> eish more eskom price hikes next year
<Kilos> 12.4% up
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> oops 12.7 %
<inetpro> all prices just keep going up but salaries stay low
<inetpro> don't know how people survive
<Kilos> met moete
<Kilos> moeite
<inetpro> brown bread was less than R3.00 in 2000 now in 2014 is above R10.00
<Symmetria> inet heh be bankful you dont love in Kenya if you think things are expensive in za
<Symmetria> salaries here are typically lower, and prices are typically way way way higher 
<inetpro> eish!
<Symmetria> (put it this way, if Im wanting to shop for a lot of clothes and other items, its cheaper for me to fly to south africa with 2 large empty suitcases, fill them up and fly back)
<inetpro> that's crazy
<Symmetria> heh, there are two types of food in kenya in terms of cost, your kinda staple items (chicken, beef, goat) and bread and milk, that stuff isn't that bad
<Symmetria> but if you want anything considered a "luxury" good luck, a tub of icecream here costs 1200 kenya shillings 
<Symmetria> which is about 150 bux for 2 litres of ice cream
<Symmetria> want a cocktail in a bar? cost you anywhere from R65 - R100 for a cocktail
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> and haha, rent prices and property prices in kenya make parts of capetown look cheap 
<Symmetria> by rent here for the house I stay in costs R38k ZAR a month, and believe me, I aint at the very high end of the market, thats kinda, mid to high end range 
<Symmetria> wanna buy in a good area? you're looking at a starting price of around 8 to 10 million ZAR
<inetpro> what's the price of bread?
<Symmetria> hrm, probably about 100 - 150 shillings (so between 13 and 20 bux dependant on where)
<Symmetria> if my fiance and I go shopping for groceries which typically last 3 to 4 weeks, we're looking at a minimum of around 4 thousand rand 
<inetpro> obviously what you earn is not what the average guy on the street earns
<Symmetria> I have no idea how people who are clearing after tax anywhere under around 30 thousand rand a month survive here 
<Symmetria> no, nowhere close, and I have no idea how they make ends meet 
<Symmetria> heh my electricity bill alone last month came to 2.7k ZAR
<inetpro>  Cost of Living in Kenya http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Kenya
<Symmetria> Meal for 2, Mid-range Restaurant, Three-course	2,000.00 KSh <=== hahahaha what fucking resturant is that :P maybe outside of Nairobi
<Symmetria> but sure as hell not in nairobi
<Symmetria> heh those prices may reflect nakuru or diani or lamu
<Symmetria> but they sure as hell do not reflect Nairobi at all
<Symmetria> 1 Pair of Jeans (Levis 501 Or Similar)	3,128.82 KSh <=== and that is crap, I bought a pair of levi's here the other day, they cost 8k not 3.1k ;p
<Symmetria> Apartment (3 bedrooms) in City Centre	89,535.29 KSh <=== and no way in hell are you finding a 3 bedroom apartment in nairobi city centre for that, triple that maybe, you'll get that kinda price at the coast or in other towns, but NOT in nairobi
<inetpro> select your city
<inetpro> interesting database
<Symmetria> yeah but those prices for nairobi when I looked also dont reflect much reality 
<Symmetria> Apartment (3 bedrooms) in City Centre	100,864.29 KSh
<Symmetria> you MAY be able to get something for that 
<Symmetria> but it aint gonna be anything special
<Symmetria> and even that, convert that to rands
<Symmetria> thats 13k a month for an apartment
<Symmetria> my rent for a 3 bedroom apartment in capetown was like, half that in rondebosch ;p
<inetpro> I see you can edit and add your own pricing
<Symmetria> heh, look at the properly buy prices though there
<Symmetria> price per square meter to buy = 14.5k a square meter
<Symmetria> an average 3 bedroom apartment is what, 50 squares?
<Symmetria> so 725 thousand for a 3 bedroom (tiny) apartment
<Symmetria> heh inetpro
<Symmetria> look at this:
<Symmetria> http://www.hellofood.co.ke/restaurant/k0ea/big-square-lavington
<Symmetria> divide by 8 to get approximate rand price
<Symmetria> so 50 to 60 bux for a burger
<Symmetria> single rack of ribs in a resturant (and you need 2 racks to be full) costs you R105, so double that if you want a decent meal
<inetpro> not far off from here
<ThatGraemeGuy> my local is R95 for a full rack that you can finish if you're really hungry and skip starters
<inetpro> you can't even get a burger in a restaurant below R60 these days
<ThatGraemeGuy> depends where you go, place around the corner from me has burger specials on monday and tuesday, R50 for 2 burgers with chips, and they're decent burgers too
 * inetpro hungry now
<Symmetria> heh I had an engagement party the other day
<Symmetria> and because the girlfriend does events etc for a living, we had the thing catered for a heavily discounted price
<Symmetria> still cost R5500 for the food for 30 people
<Symmetria> (no booze)
<Symmetria> the only advantage of kenya is that in terms of internet access
<Symmetria> we're so far ahead of za here its not even a joke
<Symmetria> we're launching 40meg completely uncapped for under a thousand zar a month
<charl> Symmetria: south africa is something you want to compare to in any case
<charl> *not
<charl> it's one of the worst connected countries in the semi-developed world
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... BIG game later...
<Kilos> yip nlsthzn  and im watching cheetahs/wp atm
<Kilos> did the sharks play yesterday nl?
<nlsthzn> ah k... 
<Kilos> nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> yes they played lions
<Kilos> score?
<nlsthzn> I am vanging gees here on my lonesome 
<Kilos> i didnt even look
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> the sharks just won... not sure of score
<Kilos> just won is good enough for me
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> ty for thet info
<nlsthzn> bulls smashed puma's so I am happy
<Kilos> yay
<nlsthzn> hope duan is fit to play...
<Kilos> oh havent they announced yet on his condition
<Kilos> been talk of it all week in the news
<Kilos> but final decide is just before match i spose
<nlsthzn> as far as I can see
<nlsthzn> we need thor :)
<Kilos> we need something
<Kilos> havent beaten them for a long time now
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep so i can park in game time
<nlsthzn> k, :)
<nlsthzn> one song I am trying to get and it seems I will have to buy a six disc set to get it >.< - tata tata haka haka by leon schuster
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> http://gadling.com/2013/09/10/australian-pig-steals-beer :D
<nlsthzn> Kilos, this refs mom was a man
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> comments uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> at least we ahead at half time
<nlsthzn> speechless uncle Kilos ?
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> ah there you are :D
<Kilos> my boet is just leaving, last visit, tomorrow flys to dubai
<nlsthzn> at least ahead... I have a good feeling about this game... ellis park last 20 always in our favour
<nlsthzn> tell boet his timing sucks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but we are playing much better nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> yup :D
<Kilos> i didnt understans some of the refs decision but ya
<Kilos> understand
<Kilos> tara is jumping for joy
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> boks are alive today
<Kilos> pale toe
<Kilos> duan doing well nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> bokke! :d
<nlsthzn> this fkn reff
<nlsthzn> and tmo
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> I dunno
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> something has gone wrong with the changes
<Kilos> someone not pulling his weight
<Kilos> lambie
<Kilos> great kick
<Kilos> very tense ending
<nlsthzn> :D
<Kilos> at last
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> hi :)
<charl> and good evening to everyone
<smile> since when does chatzilla support notifications? :o
<nlsthzn> can't believe we faded at the end...
<nlsthzn> that is what cost the aussies last week-end
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> since the bokke won
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl> smile: do you like house music
<Kilos> hi charl  smile  
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<smile> charl: not particulary :p
<charl> ate a great pasta tonight, italian durum wheat pasta with basil pesto, rucola, olive oil and hemp seed
<charl> i should do this more often
<charl> smile: is house also popular in belgium as it is in NL ?
<charl> it's the only good music that ever came out of NL, traditional dutch music is HORRIBLY bad
<charl> cringeworthy at best
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I don't think it is over here, charl :p
<charl> ah interesting
<charl> what do belgians listen to ?
<smile> http://q-music.be/ or http://mnm.be/ or http://www.stubru.be/ ;)
<charl> ok i need to listen to it
<charl> btw, i've been to antwerpen again last week
<smile> without notice? :o
<charl> yeah it was impromptu
<charl> it's been almost two years
<charl> but i ate really good waffles
 * smile is jealous now
<charl> i also went to the waffle factory and had a three cheeses waffle
<smile> which factory? :p
<charl> lemme get the link
<charl> http://www.wafflefactory.com/EN/produit/1/The-LunchWAF
<charl> i had the "3 fromages" i think
<charl> there is a big church with a tall tower and it was right next to it
<charl> brb
<smile> nice, nice ;)
<charl> back
<charl> are you going to any conferences the coming season ? fosdem / 21c3 etc?
<charl> *31c3 i mean
<smile> charl: nope :p
<charl> i really do want to go to fosdem
<charl> i'm thinking of 31c3 too because it's close for me
<charl> hamburg is about 2 hours on the train i think
<charl> nah it's a bit longer i see, 3 hours
<smile> brussels! :p
<smile> when is fosdem :p
<nlsthzn> watching a wedding being live streamed :p
<nlsthzn> http://www.twitch.tv/lagtvmaximusblack
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl> smile: yeah it's close for you, it's february sometime
<charl> i want to try and organise it with my work where more of us go
<charl> it's a free event, train tickets are not that expensive
<charl> it's just the issue of a hotel, unless we do a classic "bliksembezoek" and do it in a day
<charl> leave early morning and come back on the train in the evening
<smile> charl: I want to be at fosdem if I can, but I don't know yet
<smile> february is a long time :p
<charl> but then we can only do the one or the other day, not both probably
<charl> ah 31 january and 1 february
<charl> saturday and sunday
<smile> Don't know yet about exams :p
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-05
<Kilos> morning
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> How are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty gremble  and you?
<gremble> I am doing well thanks
<Kilos> you looking forward to windows 10?
<Kilos> haha just joking
<gremble> So much.
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Hmm
<gremble> Did the guys up in Redmont forget how to count?
<gremble> Why are they skipping one? >.>
<Kilos> was a bit of a write up about it
<Kilos> some speculation was that they want a clean break from 8
<Kilos> i dont think many peeps enjoyed 8
<gremble> https://i.imgur.com/zWkiqel.jpg 
<gremble> Hmm I certainly do not
<gremble> It makes me want to beat it to death
<Kilos> eek you in the pool already?
<Kilos> its too cold man
<gremble> Haha no I will not float plugs on water
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> haha thats not good practise methinks
<charl> good afternoon
<gremble> o/
<charl> hi gremble 
<gremble> howre you charl ?
<charl> i'm good gremble and you ?
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<charl> i have been looking at odroid
<charl> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/main.php
<charl> looks very promising
<charl> can also run ubuntu 14.04
<charl> ah no peer got you Kilos 
<charl> that guy...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> was the nm again
<Kilos> been on all day the decides to take a break
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oi it got you too gremb
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wb
<gremble_> Irssi is strange. When it reconnects it fails to load SASL properly
<gremble_> Then I have to restart it
<Kilos> bat as my 3g dongle i have to unplug and replug
<Kilos> bad
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> only took 50 mins to answer
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> not that long Kilos 
<Kilos> exactly that long
<Kilos> 18.07 to 18.57
<Kilos> im watching voetspore so screen goes to sleep
<charl> good evening
<charl> monday soon
<Kilos> ya
<charl> winter coming
<charl> i feel it in my bones
<charl> almost time for daylight savings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we having a bit of a cold spell again but 27 in the day is livable
<Kilos> liveable
<charl> 27 in the day... phew
<charl> right now 20 here, that's better
<Kilos> better for night temps ya
<Kilos> i can live lekker with 20 and 35s
<Kilos> we 11 again tonight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<inetpro> good evening
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos I have set up a Weather Station here... http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IKWAZULU37 Updates every 10min ^^
<Maaz> Squirm: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> uses the RPi too...
<inetpro> Squirm: oh wow, that is nice
<inetpro> how much did it set you back Squirm?
<inetpro> damn interwebs are unstable today
<inetpro> on my side at least
<Squirm> inetpro: the Weather Station is like... R9k. School bought it, I stuck it on the roof
<Squirm> connected the console to the RPI
<Squirm> and used weewx
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> RPI?
<inetpro> ah, Raspberry Pi ?
<charl> nice
<charl> i'm planning on buying one tomorrow
<charl> a RPi
<charl> want to use it for a cheap home server
<charl> although, if you add all the extras (power cable, case, SD card, hdmi to vga/dvi cable) it isn't even that cheap anymore
<inetpro> nice idea charl but is it really fast enough?
<charl> for what i need to do inetpro i think it will be
<inetpro> which is?
<charl> but i do feel that 512mb ram is on the low side for 2014
<charl> i mainly want to run it as a backup mx and xmpp server (prosody)
<charl> i also want to use it as a irc bouncer
<charl> well, not really a bouncer, byobu+irssi/weechat
<charl> right now i have all of this on my vps at hetzner but there i also only have 512mb ram and i want to relieve it a little as my primary mx
<inetpro> hmm... not sure about xmpp but for the other purposes it should suffice, I think
<charl> i run prosody on this vps right now and it's functioning perfectly fine
<charl> prosody is actually very efficient
<charl> actually the real reason i want to run that on a RPi is for added security/privacy
<charl> then i have a piece of hardware that is under my full control
<charl> right now the VPS is running on a hypervisor and is therefore just as secure as the hypervisor
<inetpro> sounds like a good idea
<charl> the alternative was to run a RPi colocated at a provider like http://raspberrycolocation.com/
<charl> 36 euro per year is very reasonable but then i don't have control over the hardware anymore
<charl> and that was kind-of the whole idea, so i think it will end up being hosted on my cable modem at home with no-ip.com and port forwarding
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-28
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<inetpro> hullo
<mazal> Morning
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<mazal> How goes thatgraemeguy ?
<thatgraemeguy> lekka thanks, you?
<mazal> okish thanx
<pieter2627> morning all
<mazal> Morning pieter2627
<pieter2627> does anyone have a link to the log of last week's meeting?
<pieter2627> Maaz's log that is
<mazal> pieter I'm looking on the meeting page now , but don't see it
<mazal> maaz meeting logs
<Maaz_> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Maybe inetpro will know it
<inetpro> pieter2627: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-09-22-18-32-24.txt
<pieter2627> ty mazal and inetpro 
<inetpro> if you have a minute feel free to update the wiki and paste the logs there
<inetpro> otherwise remind me to do it later tonight
<Kilos> morning everyone
<pieter2627> inetpro: the txt or html log
<pieter2627> morning Kilos 
<mazal> Morning oom Kilos , inetpro
<Kilos> hi mazal pieter2627 inetpro 
<mazal> pieter2627: You gonna add it to wiki ?
<pieter2627> mazal: yes
<mazal> k
 * pieter2627 seems to have figured it out
<mazal> maaz qhat's for lunch ?
<Maaz_> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz_> mazal: How about some sushi?
<mazal> Noooooooooooooooooooo
<inetpro> pieter2627: just copy and paste the output from the link above
<inetpro> sorry... got busy with stuff here
<pieter2627> inetpro: already done... looked at aug's 'code'
<inetpro> nice job, thanks!
<inetpro> pieter2627: next thing would be to create the new agenda for next month at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20151027
<inetpro> then I can change the topic above
<pieter2627> inetpro: just copy sept's?
<inetpro> pieter2627: just about yes
<inetpro> just leave out the minutes
<pieter2627> inetpro: will check soon
 * inetpro normally copies before doing the minutes
<inetpro> just look at the previous revision
<pieter2627> inetpro: topic can be changed
<inetpro> fantastic
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 27 October 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1iVMs6Q
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> thanks pieter2627!
<pieter2627> whoooo hooo :)
<pieter2627> np
<inetpro> pieter2627: I also created the entry for the next meeting on trello and added you as a member
<inetpro> with a few checklist items there copied from previous events
<inetpro> you may also want to follow the link to the last checklist item "Team reports updated" for the monthly reporting, when you have time 
<inetpro> note this card is for the October meeting
<inetpro> been some time since I last used trello for ubuntu-za
<pieter2627> inetpro: ok
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz_> magespawn: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell magespawn what do you want to do with said graphing/plotting program?" 1 day, 22 hours, 20 minutes and 39 seconds ago
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> i used veusz, to plot the relation between a gases temperature and the pressure it exerts, given certain fixed predetermined readings 
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> what you are looking for is RRDtool
<inetpro> http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> i will check it our
<magespawn> s/our/out
<magespawn> inetpro is that okay for reading i already have? or is it only for live readings?
<inetpro> magespawn: ?
<inetpro> what do you mean with that?
<magespawn> i have data already and i am looking to put it into a graph
<magespawn> still reading through the site
<inetpro> see the tutorials
<magespawn> will do, do you use it?
<inetpro> magespawn: I played with RRDtool many years ago, nowadays just use tools that use it as a built in thingy
<inetpro> like munin
<kulelu88> magespawn: what kind of graph-work are you trying to do?
<magespawn> kulelu88: graphing of gas pressure versus temperature
<magespawn> inetpro: i remeber reading about that
<magespawn> remember too
<kulelu88> do you want simple graphs for work or do you want hardcore data analysis? magespawn 
<magespawn> simple graphs just showing the relationship between temp and pressure
<magespawn> i used veusz
<kulelu88> libre calc should work
<gremble> Good evening everyone
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<magespawn> kulelu88: never thought to try that
<kulelu88> put each data into a column and then select both columns and plot them against each other
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<magespawn> home time for me good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-29
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<pieter2627> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<pieter2627> hi magespawn 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> jsut had to show somebody something
<mazal> Mornings
<andrewlsd> maaz last seen kilos
<Maaz_> andrewlsd: Huh?
<andrewlsd> maaz seen kilos
<Maaz_> andrewlsd: kilos was last seen 18 hours, 4 minutes and 3 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-28 11:06:00 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-09-28 11:06:20 PDT
<andrewlsd> explains why it's so quiet here ;-)
<andrewlsd> cheerio
<inetpro> guten abend
<Golynx> cool new channel #ubuntu-africa
<Golynx> you guys been busy
<inetpro> heh wb Golynx
<Golynx> thanks inetpro :) 
<Golynx> good to see ubuntu spreading into africa
<inetpro> where did you see the news?
<inetpro> :-)
<Golynx> i googled ubuntu-za today and found it from Kilos's blog 
<inetpro> ah nice, ya it's mostly Kilos' efforts 
<Golynx> Kilos is awesome
<inetpro> hope that it will keep growing
<Golynx> what about social media ? facebook twitter etc...
<inetpro> it's still early days
<Golynx> yeah one thing at a time
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-30
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Symmetria> Hi Guys
<Symmetria> Does anyone here happen to know any hot shit sysadmins who are looking for a change of job
<Symmetria> I need a sys admin in south africa, (joburg based) and I'm prepared to pay... *well*
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Symmetria
<inetpro> Symmetria: if it was in Pretoria I would consider it 
<inetpro> not sure whether I qualify as a "hot shit sysadmin" though :-)
<superfly> ... I always thought of poo being undesireable...
<octoquad> exit
<octoquad> lol sorry
<inetpro> heh superfly and octoquad
<inetpro> octoquad: where are you rushing off to?
<superfly> octoquad: ^D
<superfly> (aka, Ctrl+D)
<octoquad> ta superfly, i know that one. Accidentally typed into wrong window :P
<superfly> I figured so :-)
<gremble> Good evening 
<inetpro> wb gremble
<inetpro> oh and a good evening to you as well
<gremble> How are you inetpro?
<inetpro> good and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<inetpro> you been very quiet this week
<gremble> I've been rather busy. But it should quiet down now. Have off from the 2nd till the 12th
<inetpro> nice!
 * inetpro hoping that oom Kilos is fine
<gremble> Shoot him an email?
<gremble> Well, don't shoot it
<gremble> Send it first
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-01
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> Morning
<inetpro> hello mazal, how are you?
<pieter2627> morning all
<mazal> Hallo pieter2627 , inetpro
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> helloo everyone
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<hows> ohi superfly 
<hows> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn hows things there lad?
<magespawn> cold and rainy 
<magespawn> so good
<magespawn> and you?
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro MaNI octoquad 
<Kilos> im ok i spose ty, just got new airtime so alive for a mo nth again hopefully
<magespawn> why the suppose?
<Kilos> still sleeping much with stupid meds and wasting data following news on our crazy world
<Kilos> well i got for hernia op in 8 days time
<Kilos> go
<octoquad> hi Kilos. What happened to you?
<octoquad> nvm, you've explained above :)
<Kilos> hehe
<octoquad> gtg
<Kilos> typing on a lappy is painfull
<Kilos> gotta hit keys not lke mmy lekker desktop keyboard
<magespawn> hectic
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> really hard to get used to
<Kilos> but with usb mouse in its not bad i spose
<magespawn> you can plug a usb keyboard in as well
<Kilos> ya but space on the bed is a pain iff you still got to put an extra keyboard on
<Kilos> then screen to far to see hehe
<MaNI> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> and the stupid thing makes a tinybeep with bell.ogg
<magespawn> ah well where would you be if there was not something to change
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos
<Symmetria> ullo all
<superfly> inetpro: http://blog.trello.com/the-sage-strategies-of-agile-families/
<Symmetria> inetpro see msg
<Symmetria> whats a typical sys admin salary in ZA these days?
<Symmetria> anyone got any idea?
<magespawn> time for me to be off
<magespawn> good night all
<superfly> Symmetria: nope, I'm afraid not.
<superfly> Symmetria: have you had a look at this? http://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/138464-it-salaries-in-south-africa-in-2015.html
<MaNI> also the itweb one
<MaNI> although such surveys are wild indicators at best :/
<superfly> yeah. I think the CareerJunction Index is probably slightly more accurate, but it's proprietary, and a nice little cash cow for CareerJunction, so you're not going to see any of it unless you pay for it.
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> Good evening
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-02
<pieter2627> morning all
<superfly> .
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hellooo za peeps
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro 
<Kilos> and other lurkers
<magespawn> hey Kilos, you a bit of a lurker yourself
<Kilos> haha im tired man
<Kilos> always
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> soon i can stop meds and be awake again yay
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> i cant even read 2 pages of a  book without falling asleep
<magespawn> maybe they gave you the insomnia medicine
<Kilos> whats news with you moving magespawn ?
<inetpro> heh oom Kilos, welcome to #ubuntu-za 
<Kilos> hahaha hi inetpro , sorry man
<Kilos> at least i made a membership board meeting last night
<inetpro> oh and good mornings everyone 
<Kilos> you okeys mustnt worry i am well, just sleepy
<inetpro> ah, that why you were lurking
<Kilos> ya i read a bit and sleep or sort sheep and fowls and sleep
<Kilos> the sukkel to remember what i was doing before going to sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> yikes! 
<inetpro> Sources Claim Microsoft Is Buying Canonical-Ubuntu; Is There Logic Behind The Rumors? http://t.co/gRiqNU7oix  Oh I hope not.
<inetpro> posted by @stevesong
<magespawn> Kilos: not much progress yet, still trying to find viable employment
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> cant be man
<Kilos> peeps will shoot mark
<magespawn> inetpro i think i would probably stop using it if that happened
<inetpro> magespawn: I don't think it will happen 
<Kilos> ill start using tinycorelinux
<inetpro> will be very very sad if it does happen 
<inetpro> never a good thing if the big players want the full cake 
<inetpro> s/want/grab/
<magespawn> isn't that the way of all big business though, it eliminates the competitiion
<inetpro> well with MS and it's AD integration with everything else they would really be in a very strong position with Ubuntu in their camp 
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> business is hooked on AD as things stand at this stage 
<magespawn> yup i am finding that a lot
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
<inetpro> goeie nag oom k[tab] 
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> one of the quickest exits
<inetpro> magespawn: people are very lazy, that is why 
<inetpro> way too easy to shift responsibilities of managing IT Infrastructure to someone else who "know what they are doing" 
<inetpro> and the skilled sales people are good at grabbing those opportunities 
<magespawn> inetpro always looking for the easy way out
<inetpro> very few IT people are willing to take on the full responsibility of running the full show all by themselves 
<magespawn> i had some experience of a couple of windows professionals, they knew a lot about windows, but were in the dark where other operating systems were concerned
<inetpro> intimidating for sure, but with modern Linux it's not difficult at all these days 
<inetpro> so much more fun if you know all the ins and out of everything 
<magespawn> i like knowing the ins and outs
 * inetpro been playing with the latest Freebsd and it's OpenBSD PF firewall in the last few days 
<inetpro> lots of fun there 
<inetpro> pf is awesome! 
<inetpro> s/it's/its/
<magespawn> inetpro: now you have just given me something else to read up on
<magespawn> bedtime for me now
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-03
<gremble> good morning
<magespawn> hello hello
<magespawn> cheers
<stickyboy> Wow.
<stickyboy> What's up, peeps?
<stickyboy> I sat next to a ZA person in the bank today.
<stickyboy> Dat accent doe...
<gremble> lol. Whats wrong with it?
<stickyboy> So obvious :)
<stickyboy> It's like, wait, where is the South Africa?!
<stickyboy> s/Africa/African/
<stickyboy> ahah
<gremble> :p
<gremble> Been playing around with physics (Kinematics to be specific) and it has some really horrific syntax
<stickyboy> I'm American but when I go home people say stuff like, "Your accent is interesting, where do you come from?"
<stickyboy> LOL
<stickyboy> gremble: I had an interview with Max Planck institute in Munich on Thursday.
<stickyboy> Particle physics for the mother f*cking win.
<gremble> :<
<gremble> I have no formal physics education but I want to go work in antarctica, so now I am learning physics :P
<stickyboy> Me neither, I just think the universe is amazing.
<stickyboy> And Linux owns in science.
<gremble> Oh, thought you are a partical physicist :P
<stickyboy> Nah, I am a systems admin. :)
<stickyboy> But I work in research, doing clusters and storage etc.
<stickyboy> Science is winning all the thingsssss.
<gremble> So far it is more fun than trying to find out where I forgot that semicolon or parenthesis
<gremble> xD
<stickyboy> Ah, programming. :P
<stickyboy> Yes, indeed.
<stickyboy> "All science is either physics or stamp collecting."
<gremble> xD
<stickyboy> https://xkcd.com/435/
<stickyboy> Related :P
<gremble> I'm aiming for both the first and the second spot
<gremble> xD
<stickyboy> We had a nice meetup today.
<stickyboy> Like 30 people almost.
<gremble> Nice 
<gremble> where?
<stickyboy> In Nairobi
<stickyboy> At this institute that is working in one of the slums (Kibera, biggest in Kenya) to teach digital technology.
<stickyboy> I'll post the link to the blog post when I'm done.
<squish102> anyone set up an unitelly before?
<squish102> i mean installed stuff to work like that
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-04
<Kilos> morning all
<stickyboy> squish102: never heard of unitelly
<stickyboy> Kilos: Sup dude
<stickyboy> I might come to Pretoria this month.
<Kilos> aha
<stickyboy> For the sole purpose of getting a visa at an embassy.
<stickyboy> LAME
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Anyone from Pretoria in here?
<Kilos> not so early on a sunday
<Kilos> tis avy and tonight
<stickyboy> avy?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Did you hear I'm moving from Kenya?
<Kilos> where to stickyboy 
<stickyboy> Kilos: I bet you can guess. :)
<Kilos> to here?
<stickyboy> Kilos: hahaah no, to Bulgaria. :D
<Kilos> oh my
<stickyboy> Indeed!
<stickyboy> Moving in a few months.
<stickyboy> Gotta go stir up some developers and hackers in the community there.
<stickyboy> Start a pen pal program with #ubuntu-za and #nairobilug.
<Kilos> haha
<stickyboy> Seriously though
<stickyboy> Eastern Europe is awesome.
<stickyboy> It's an adventure, and there are lots of opportunities there.
<stickyboy> It's opening up, ya know?
<Kilos> you mus go safe and enjoy every moment
<stickyboy> Definitely
<stickyboy> I will be mailing you feta cheese by DHL.
<Symmetria> stickyboy,  
<Symmetria> you're moving to Bulgaria?
<Symmetria> why :P 
<Symmetria> right when I might have the possibility of offering you a hardcore job in KE ;p
<stickyboy> Symmetria: For shizzle
<stickyboy> Symmetria: Dude, I had an interview with Max Planck in Munich this week. Fucking particle physics, dude.
<stickyboy> Petabytes of data, computing, etc.
<Symmetria> :P *mutters* I need a hot shit sys admin who has scripting and some basic coding ability
<Symmetria> based in either KE or Joburg
<Symmetria> :P and I'm prepared to pay for the right person, a lot
<stickyboy> Awesome
<stickyboy> Well you should definitely post it to the NairobiLUG mailing list.
<stickyboy> I want to go snowboarding.
<squish102> dumb question, but on ubuntu 14.04 i'm booting 2.6 but would like to install docker
<squish102> so i need 3.x kernel... i did an apt-get install linux etc and it put 3.13 but how do i change it to boot to it
<squish102> it is a vps, so cannot interupt boot
<MaNI> nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg? :/
<squish102> don't have that file
<squish102> weird i only have 2 files in /boot/grub: gfxblacklist.txt  grubenv
<squish102> anyone use bittorrent sync? I want to replace an rsync over ssh that runs slow
<squish102> think the vps is slowing down ssh traffic
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oops, I mean evening 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you had a busy weekend again
<inetpro> hi oom... busy... hmmm
<Kilos> well
<inetpro> maybe 
<Kilos> you got your times all mixed up again
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> why you ooming me all the time
<Kilos> im not near dead yet
<inetpro> uh, don't want to call you tannie 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> sop jy
<inetpro> :-) 
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> night
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-03
<pavlushka> ahoy za!
<pavlushka> Hey Cryterion , so early? :)
<Cryterion> Morning, yeah, at work already, grrr
<Naeil> Morning pavlushka 
<Cryterion> Maaz: is coffee on
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<Cryterion> Maaz: Coffee please
<Maaz> Cryterion: There isn't a pot on
<pavlushka> Morning Naeil :)
<pavlushka> lol @ Cryterion's situ :p
<pavlushka> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<pavlushka> So the problem is with is?
<Kilos> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<pavlushka> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you pavlushka
<Cryterion> I always get it wrong
<Kilos> morning pavlushka Cryterion and other early birds
<Cryterion> Morning Kilo's
<pavlushka> Maaz you told it to Kilos already, not gonna fall for that :p
<Maaz> pavlushka: *blink*
<Cryterion> Maaz: I already got my own coffee :)
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos 
<pavlushka> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and Kilos!
<pavlushka> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome pavlushka
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> oh my you early superfly 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not here anymore...
<thatgraemeguy> morning :)
<superfly> we're going away for the week, I'll chat over the weekend, just needed to check some stuff on the PC
<superfly> hi thatgraemeguy, pavlushka, Cryterion, et al
<Kilos> go safe and enjoy
<pavlushka> Hello superfly :), was away with some issue
<Kilos> the fly has gone away for a week pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: np, he can check back the logs if he wishes :)
<Kilos> 16.04 makes ugly emoticons
<Kilos> but it works well otherwise
<Kilos> might even do a clean install on my ssd
<Kilos> the 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade on this drive gave lots of probs
<Kilos> hi drussell hows davy?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: what kind of problems? 
<paddatrapper> And hey :) 
<Kilos> i cant remember but was annoying enough to do a clean install and just rsync old home
<Kilos> hows paddatrapper today
<Kilos> is your hair still blue
<paddatrapper> Kilos: tips are blond. All blue has faded out.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> so weird, not even lunch time there and 7.20pm here
<paddatrapper> I'm sitting in a lecture theatre for the my supposed third lecture of the day... I have had about 20 minutes of teaching out of 2.5 hours... 
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> good mornings
<andrewlsd> Morning inetpro and Kilos
<andrewlsd> Morning inetpro and Kilos and paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> http://www.minetest.net/    server on my laptop at the moment karrimor.duckdns.org:30000 
<andrewlsd> in case anyone wants to play
<paddatrapper> hey andrewlsd 
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<gremble> Good afternoon everyone.
<gremble> Any news on Kilos?
<superfly> Hi gremble, I'm not sure what you heard last. He's at home with his lady and his daughter, but he's not allowed to do anything major. 
<gremble> Ah okay. That is good news
<superfly> Also, the hospital has given them another two weeks to pay 
<gremble> I hope they are able to manager
<gremble> manage*
<dlPhreak> Greets
<paddatrapper> Hey dl
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak too
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper: howdy
<inetpro> good evening
<pavlushka> good evening!
<kulelu88> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hey kulelu88 :)
<pavlushka> ping theblazehen :)
<pavlushka> how is it going kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> lekker man howzit?
<inetpro> does pavlushka know what lekker means even :-)
<kulelu88> oh I assumed he is a local fellow
<pavlushka> inetpro: lekker means good I think, but was working on a little :)
<pavlushka> on something, so was busy, kulelu88 fine here :)
<kulelu88> you speak french? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> kulelu88: may be someday :p
<kulelu88> aah your name 'seems' French pavlushka 
<pavlushka> kulelu88: really? after this long? when everyone stopped saying that its of Slavic?
<kulelu88> forgive my ignorance concerning European names :P
<pavlushka> kulelu88: so it seems to you as french, though is more or exactly Russian :)
<kulelu88> Vladimir seems more Russian :P
<pavlushka> lol
<kulelu88> pavlushka: you a software engineer for ubuntu?
<pavlushka> kulelu88: I wish :)
<kulelu88> We need a wiki of "who is who" 
<inetpro> kulelu88: he's from Bangladesh if I remember correctly
<gremble> Who is you?
<gremble> Also, hello
<gremble> I think there is one on the ubuntu-za wiki page, kulelu88 
<kulelu88> ow gremble my man :P #feesmustfallonlybeforefinalexams :D
<superfly> o/
 * superfly has enough Internets in Struisbaai to get online for a bit
<gremble> Just read a letter from Habib that said if there are more disruptions, Wits will close for the rest of the year.
<kulelu88> looks like Habib and co. are holding a gun to the students heads now. The hard workers don't want to repeat the year next year
<kulelu88> yo superfly howzit?
<pavlushka> o/ superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: not too bad, and yourself?
<kulelu88> good good
<superfly> hi pavlushka, shouldn't you be asleep already?
<pavlushka> superfly: I forgot, thanks for reminding :)
 * pavlushka that's the reason he sleeps in the chair
<superfly> not good for your back, pavlushka
<pavlushka> point ^
<pavlushka> superfly: thanks, at least some one cares about my back :)
<superfly> pavlushka: I'm a dad, it's built into me
 * pavlushka now leaning back
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: problem is the protesters don't care... 
<pavlushka> hehe, built-in Dad's functions :)
<kulelu88> from superfly import Dad
<pavlushka> lol
<kulelu88> dad = Dad.care(level=9) :P
<superfly> paddatrapper: I've actually been idling wondering how many of the protesters are actually students, and also what faculties they're from or what they are studying
<paddatrapper> superfly: some aren't, the leaders are UCT students. As far as I know Masixole (the main leader) is a masters student
<superfly> ah, so he's not really beholden to the same timelines as the undergrads
<paddatrapper> I guess they're humanities students... With some others thrown into the mix 
<paddatrapper> Yup... 
<kulelu88> I was about to jokingly say it must be humanities students
 * inetpro falling asleep 
<superfly> inetpro: go to bed, old man
<gremble> I'm just glad I've been working on skills that make me employable if it comes to the universities closing :x
<kulelu88> if I have a global variable in my code, called "bot", how do I call that variable to my function via a Flask router? 
<superfly> why do you have a global variable?
<gremble> ^
<kulelu88> gremble: the closing of the varsities is highly unlikely
<kulelu88> superfly: just testing the concept. I will adjust later
<kulelu88> this dude in the telegram channel gives bad coding advice :/
<superfly> kulelu88: which Telegram channel?
<gremble> kulelu88, unlikely it might be, it is still a terrifying prospect to me.
<kulelu88> superfly: on telegram itself. for this lib: https://github.com/python-telegram-bot/
<inetpro> superfly: heh! 
<kulelu88> superfly: this is the function: https://www.zerobin.net/?99b16b6bb11140e2#yxO5eeMR744x9ZTC6wrXqMf0KZpX2S5VP8EAxO2GnM0=  . I have removed update. Now I have added a global 'bot' variable. how do I call/use it via a web/curl request? 
<superfly> ohi ludo!
<superfly> kulelu88: yeah, you've got it all wrong
<superfly> kulelu88: what he has written there is a framework for writing a bot that listens and responds to messages.
<superfly> kulelu88: Flask is a web framework
<superfly> now you're trying to mash the two together, and you're not sure why it doesn't work
<kulelu88> I am just using Flask for API requests to the bot
<superfly> "API requests"?
<kulelu88> superfly: I want my server to respond to GET, POST requests, that then pass that on to the bot to perform actions
<superfly> like send a message to someone?
<kulelu88> superfly: yeah, that is exactly my goal
<superfly> hrm, this is interesting. because you've already got an event loop running for the telegram bot, and now you're trying to add an event loop for your HTTP server
<kulelu88> superfly: 1 suggestion was to split the REST-server and bot and use the pub-sub of Redis (but that is over-engineering for now)
<superfly> kulelu88: you need to forget the extensions part of the Telegram Bot module, and use the plain old API from within Flask
<kulelu88> superfly: it does support the regular API stuff too. I could avoid telegram.ext and just use import telegram only
<superfly> right, 'cept your example is totally wrong (which is why you're asking)
<superfly> kulelu88: that "bot" needs to be created somewhere
<superfly> kulelu88: but there's an easy way around this, and we can hook into Python's module loading system for it too
<kulelu88> superfly: just before the function, I made the bot here: bot = telegram.Bot(os.environ["API_TOKEN"])
<kulelu88> so 'bot' exists 
<superfly> right, and drop the "bot" from the arguments
<kulelu88> oh wow, it worked now :D
<kulelu88> darn, web programming is tough :P
<superfly> kulelu88: you also have no chat_id
<superfly> and "update" shouldn't be there either
<kulelu88> it's also stored as a global variable
<kulelu88> this lib looks more suited to my needs: https://github.com/datamachine/twx.botapi
<superfly> no, the Telegram Bot is fine, it's just engineered to be a Telegram bot and ONLY a Telegram bot
<superfly> if you use the extensions
<superfly> if you just use the plain old API, then you're fine
<kulelu88> superfly: so if I don't include a variable in a function but call a variable that is defined globally, it will fetch the global value of that variable?
<superfly> you don't "call" a variable, you just use it
<kulelu88> (noob question from hindsight)
<superfly> and global means that it is visible everywhere
<kulelu88> superfly: and why are global variables dangerous to use?
<superfly> because they are visible everywhere
<superfly> and one part of the code can change the value without another part being aware of it
<kulelu88> noted! alright, no more coding questions :P
<superfly> and when you do that with languages like C, where string buffers need to be allocated dynamically, then you get one piece of code reading more memory than it is supposed to
<superfly> kulelu88: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmbgq28
<superfly> kulelu88: ^^ untested, but I'm sure you can make it work
<kulelu88> superfly: so based on your code, I should not try to mesh the 2 together and instead integrate the telegram functions into my Flask REST service?
<superfly> yes
<kulelu88> I like that solution :thumbsup:
<superfly> kulelu88: getting somewhere?
<kulelu88> yep, your code is always more legible. I swear you should write a book for imperative web programming! :D
<superfly> kulelu88: open a Python prompt, and type "import this" -- I don't need to write a book
<superfly> (I'd love to write a book, and self-publish, and become $$$ RICH!!!, but I really don't know what to write about, or how to get people to like my book)
<superfly> kulelu88: I also think that knowing the tools and knowing what you are trying to do helps me to bridge the gap and show you how to achieve it
<superfly> that largely doesn't work in book format, though
<kulelu88> superfly: regular books are terrible, but tutorial-style (eg. let me hold your hand) books sell quite reasonably. Eg. http://nickjanetakis.blogspot.com/
<superfly> interesting
<kulelu88> but I think gremble has done it already. It's quite a bit of work 
<gremble> You won't become rich from the book itself. But writing a book is a very good way on expanding your knowledge.
<gremble> I would advise against self-publishing though. A good editor is worth more than gold in terms of getting a good quality book out.
<kulelu88> gremble: (off-topic) what happens to second semester tests? will the schedule be pushed into December?
<gremble> kulelu88, currently the exams have been extended into December. 
<gremble> I think the last one is written the 6th
<gremble> That means supps will be pushed into Jan probably
<gremble> With summer school probably touching the start of the first semester
<kulelu88> luckily they have such giant gaps between semesters
<superfly> gremble: you don't need to use a publisher to get a good editor
<superfly> and from all the mistakes I've seen, there aren't many good editors out there either
<gremble> superfly, you don't. But a publisher will be your best bet on getting a good one. They don't really sit around :P
<superfly> gremble: I've talked to people who have done both, and they say that you can find good editors without needing a publisher
<gremble> I agree with that
<superfly> heh. my brother had a fight with his English teacher in Std 6, over the spelling of the word "fulfill" - she maintained it was "fullfill" and he said it was the former. they looked it up, and he was right.
<gremble> I've had lots of fights with math teachers xD
<gremble> Or it could've been the same one each time, I don't know :P
<superfly> my maths is terrible, my English is pretty decent
<superfly> (decent enough that I'd get maybe 2 or 2 spelling errors in an entire hand-written essay)
<superfly> ugh
<superfly> 2 or 3
<superfly> keyboards are totally different :-P
<gremble> These days spelling is not as important as grammar and proper word choice. Some of the stuff that I've edited are the reason I'm getting grey hairs at 25
<kulelu88> is or are? 
<gremble> Where?
<kulelu88> "Some of the stuff that I've edited are the reason I'm getting grey hairs at 25" ? 
<gremble> In the second sentence it can be either, since stuff can be singular or plural. In this case it is plural
<gremble> Because I have edited more than one thing 
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> 1 stuff? isn't stuff plural? (not criticizing, I honestly forgot the rule here)
<gremble> Hmm, yes. You are right. You wouldn't use stuff as a singular. But, "The stuff is gone." vs "the stuff are gone"
<gremble> So, you can use it as a grouping, where it would act as a singular.
<gremble> Language is so much fun :D
<kulelu88> the stuff is gone sounds more 'correct', but I'm not sure
<superfly> because "stuff" is a collective noun
<gremble> Stuff is gone, is the correct one because you are referring to a singular despite it being more than one thing. 
<gremble> what superfly said :P
<superfly> good night everyone, sleepy time for me
<gremble> Sleep well superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-04
<inetpro> guten morgen
<Kilos> morgen mein her
<Kilos> herr
<Kilos> hmm...
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<inetpro> wie geht's Onkel Kilos heute?
<inetpro> wb Naeil
<Kilos> frozen
<paddatrapper> Kilos: But summer's coming down there isn't it? 
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> havent been over 22 here and that for no more than 2 hours
<Kilos> and big storm coming they say''
<MaNI> I have a server where incoming packets for port 53 seem to be going to 5353 instead, I just did an 'iptables -F' to make sure I haven't messed up my various port forwards, but even after iptables -F it continues to go to port 5353. How can I verify if the port is being changed by something on the box, or if something external is changing it before it even hits the box?
<MaNI> i.e. if I do `sudo nc -k -l 5353` on the server - and `telnet 104.233.75.242 53` from externally the two are connecting up, but with an empty iptables I don't expect this to be the case
<MaNI> nm - figured it out
<gremble> Good morning
<Kilos> good morning gremble MaNI and other za peeps
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> have a good day everyone
<inetpro> MaNI: what was it?
<MaNI> the box had avahi on it and avahi was intefering
<inetpro> MaNI: ah, I remember looking at that previously as well, thanks for the reminder
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> afternoon inetpro :)
<kulelu88> howzit guys?
<kulelu88> btw, thanks for the help yday superfly . got my API working
<chesedo> hey kulelu88, great and yourself?
<kulelu88> I'm good chesedo . long time
<chesedo> kulelu88: yea I have been looking out for you (about Ubuntu for Hope site), but see in the mornings that you were here at night
<kulelu88> how can I help? chesedo 
<MaNI> anyone who is handy with iptables lurking around? I have a box with two different IPs, I'm trying to redirect port 53 to two different ports depending on the IP the packets come in on - the redirect to port 5454 for first IP is working, but redirect to port 5455 for second IP is not - any ideas?
<MaNI> http://pastebin.com/wgUEfrPa
<chesedo> kulelu88: well i finally got the theme done (https://gitlab.com/ubuntuforhope/ubuntuforhope.org/merge_requests/1), but do not like how some pages look. What are your strong points when it comes to web pages (design, content, etc.)?
<kulelu88> MaNI: what happens when requests from the second IP come in? where do they go?
<chesedo> MaNI: nope, does the second IPs packets go to 104.0.0.2:53?
<MaNI> sudo nc -k -l 5454 - picks up incoming packets for 104.0.0.1:53 as expected
<MaNI> sudo nc -k -l 5455 - picks up nothing, where it does go, I'm not sure
<kulelu88> it's not going anywhere I think
<kulelu88> shouldn't both requests come in from br0?
<MaNI> second request is at 104.0.0.2:53
<kulelu88> MaNI: so you're able to successfully send requests from the second IP? What result does it return?
<MaNI> second ip is the one not working
<MaNI> incoming request for 104.0.0.1:53 goes to process on 5454 as expected, incoming request for 104.0.0.2:53 is expected to go to 5455 but doesn't arrive
<MaNI> and thats about where I'm stuck
<kulelu88> check on the machine where the request comes from. what error/message does it show?
<MaNI> I just get connection refused
<MaNI> both ports are set to allow in ufw
<kulelu88> chesedo: which pages don't look right? 
<kulelu88> MaNI: from my rudimentary knowledge, I think there is an issue with br0 and br1
<MaNI> mm
<MaNI> yes it does look like there might be
<chesedo> kulelu88: http://pasteboard.co/b0wVl04rq.png <- the RSS feed below the page heading (this page lists all post with a specific tag) seems out of place
<kulelu88> chesedo: from what I see, the RSS is padded a bit too left?
<kulelu88> It looks to be in line with the "First DOnation" heading
<chesedo> but in the code you, will see that moving it up (next to the heading) will also move some other elements there that I do not want there...
<kulelu88> chesedo: I would remove the RSS Feed link below "posts about donations"
<superfly> kulelu88: great. now it's time for me to bed. been a long day...
<chesedo> kulelu88: we could... but then feed subscribtions for specific tags would be invisible... so do you think it is something that others won't really use?
<chesedo> night superfly
<MaNI> oh boy, that is embarrassing
<kulelu88> chesedo: will the top RSS feed button log all the feeds properly?
<MaNI> so it turns out I assigned the second IP to the completely wrong virtual machine
<MaNI> hehe
<kulelu88> br1? MaNI 
<MaNI> well the IP that I gave to br1 in the config yeah
<chesedo> kulelu88: Nikola seems to handle that properly for all posts...
<MaNI> I added an IP via VM control panel, but added it to a different VM - then configed that VM, and then thought iptables was messed
<MaNI> meanwhile externally that IP is pointing at a completely different VM
<MaNI> meh
<chesedo> lol
<kulelu88> chesedo: then I don't think we need extra RSS feed options all over. 
<chesedo> kulelu88: will remove it then, thanks...
<chesedo> night all
<inetpro> good night chesedo 
<inetpro> good morning everyone else 
<inetpro> where's our greeter bot called Kilos? 
<inetpro> hi eprbata
<kulelu88> do any of you guys run a bouncer for IRC?
<inetpro> not me... I just do the quassel-core thing 
<inetpro> not really a bouncer 
<kulelu88> link to that? inetpro 
<MaNI> okay - so the ifconfig rules work perfectly at least
<MaNI> thanks, I probably would have wasted another hour looking at the wrong thing
<kulelu88> np MaNI . glad we could save you some time
<inetpro> kulelu88: http://quassel-irc.org/
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-05
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> greetings za peeps
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy hi
<Kilos> do you still run your minetest server
<Kilos> hi inetpro theblazehen paddatrapper chesedo and everyone else
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi to all else
<chesedo> morning oom Kilos inetpro and all others
<Kilos> i just installed minetest and have forgotten how to use it
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> 10/03 11:24:20 <andrewlsd> http://www.minetest.net/    server on my laptop at the moment karrimor.duckdns.org:30000 
<inetpro> 10/03 11:24:29 <andrewlsd> in case anyone wants to play
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> took 10 mins to remember esc lets the mouse work elesewhere again
<Kilos> oh yay
<inetpro> not sure whether he still has it up though
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> it should be running, let me check
<thatgraemeguy> yup still there
<Kilos> wonderful, may we use it please
<thatgraemeguy> FWIW it's Cryterion's minetest server, I just maintain the VM it runs on
<Kilos> i want to show the girls
<thatgraemeguy> yea of course, it's an open server, it's even on the in-game list
<Kilos> have you got the link for me please
<Kilos> andrewlsd ping
<Kilos> player name not allowed
<thatgraemeguy> mt.thatgraemeguy.co.za:30000
<Kilos> whats with the apartheid
<Kilos> ty thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> with a face in it
<thatgraemeguy> huh?
<Kilos> np got it ty
<Kilos> ive forgotten how to move
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> space=jump
<thatgraemeguy> WASD
<Kilos> ty sir
<paddatrapper> Hey ki
<paddatrapper> Kilos too... 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy has everything been removed there, or is it just spawning in the wrong place
<thatgraemeguy> lemme look, haven't been there in months
<thatgraemeguy> where are you spawning?
<Kilos> where there is lotsa water
<Kilos> ill get co ords
<thatgraemeguy> weird
<thatgraemeguy> try /spawn
<thatgraemeguy> that spawns me in the right place
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> invalid command
<thatgraemeguy> you're not even on the server
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> i am on some server, lemme check
<Kilos> not here mhatgraemeguy.co.za:30000
<Kilos> when you gave me the link it had a smiley between m and t
<Kilos> so i typed in thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> lemme change
<thatgraemeguy> weird
<thatgraemeguy> or just turn on the list and look for Cryterion
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ok ill look ty
<thatgraemeguy> oh i see the list is on permanently now
<thatgraemeguy> used to have a checkbox to turn on
<thatgraemeguy> anyway, the name is "Cryt-Survival" in the list
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i gotta find that first
<Kilos> where do you find the list?
<Kilos> ai!
<thatgraemeguy> figured it out Kilos?
<Kilos> im looking at the link ty
<andrewlsd> y'all can try karrimor.duckdns.org prot 30000 (thirty thousand) too. That world has animals
<andrewlsd> thatgraemeguy: how do I press the button to exit that room?
<andrewlsd> thatgraemeguy: nm, I jumped.
<andrewlsd> thatgraemeguy:  that world is amazing.
<paddatrapper> We should set up an official ubuntu-za server
<thatgraemeguy> there were 5 or 6 of us that played on superfly's server way back when, but I don't think anyone plays anymore
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: seen mazal
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: mazal was last seen 3 months, 28 days, 15 hours, 54 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-08 10:13:24 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-08 11:59:24 PDT
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: seen barrydk
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: barrydk was last seen 1 year, 20 days, 53 minutes and 43 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-21 01:14:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-08-15 04:40:56 PDT
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: seen cryterion
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: cryterion was last seen 2 days, 3 hours, 11 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-10-02 22:56:32 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-10-03 07:33:00 PDT
<inetpro> paddatrapper: we even have #minetest-za
<inetpro> but at this stage I don't mind you chatting here :-)
<inetpro> so quiet without Kilos
<inetpro> oops... he's here even
<thatgraemeguy> he's busy minetesting
<thatgraemeguy> have to take advantage of that 1st world internet :D
<inetpro> anyone have more ideas how we can get the tally to keep rolling?
<inetpro>  $4,580 of $12.5k goal raised by 43 people in 12 days
<inetpro> that's quite and achievement but sadly not enough
<inetpro> that would definitely have been enough for short term insurance ahead of the time :-(
<inetpro> sorry to put it that way oom Kilos... 
<inetpro> I guess hindsight is...
<Kilos> i was getting ready to go bath sorry
<Kilos> yeah, would have saved so much pain and stress if i had got medical insurance
<MaNI> hopefully the incident will help someone else in future avoid the same
<Kilos> yeah
<andrewlsd> I wonder if Monash is running their SAP on Linux?
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy cryterions link shows mt.thatgraemeguy.co.za and im there now but still not where we used to spawn and /spawn says invalid command
<Kilos> i tried /home as well but it tells me to sethome first
<Kilos> was i removed perhaps
<thatgraemeguy> you're not there
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wasnt it mt.donaldson.co.za
<thatgraemeguy> no, that's a company that makes filters
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so mt.thatgraemeguy.co.za is the correct one and port 30000
<thatgraemeguy> yup
<Kilos> ill try again
<Kilos> magpen V6
<Kilos> and nothing in seed
<Kilos> ?
<thatgraemeguy> ?
<thatgraemeguy> you're starting a local game
<thatgraemeguy> you're a bit out of practice
<thatgraemeguy> select the "client" tab
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yay loading slowly
<Kilos> very slowly
<thatgraemeguy> i take back what i said earlier about 1st world internet ;-p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah  better on telkom mobile back home
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5689086501
<Kilos> but this is via wifi as well and maybe tara is sreaming something
<Kilos> streaming
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hmm... thatgraemeguy does the exit button to the right of the door only work after admin permissions
<Kilos> i take it that is the button
<Kilos> sorry to bug you like this
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> just hammered it
<inetpro> please help us to support Kilos by spreading the message with the hashtag #supportKilos 
<inetpro> at @ubuntuza we will retweet your message seen at https://twitter.com/hashtag/supportkilos
<jerit> hello all
<inetpro> hi jerit
<jerit> so weird I had to /sudo service ssh restart/ to get my ftp working
<inetpro> jerit: what are you using as the ftp backend software?
<inetpro> s/as/for/
<thatgraemeguy> rtar
<thatgraemeguy> D&%8
<thatgraemeguy> oops
<jerit> inetpro I think its sftp
<jerit> sftp server actually
<Kilos> night all, have a good day. see you tomorrow
<superfly> jerit: sftp is not ftop
<superfly> *ftp
<jerit> any case I finally got to ftp from host to vm
<jerit> now I'm trying to figure out why I can't connect to mysql lol
<superfly> mysql by default only listens to localhost
<superfly> I think you need to change the address, and then whitelist connections
<superfly> in the config, of course
<jerit> is curl the same as cURL?
<jerit> oh cURL == php module
<thatgraemeguy> cURL is the project, and 'curl' is the executable
<MaNI> and libcurl is the library that everybody both loves and hates
<superfly> o/ night
<inetpro> what a thriller from Miller \o/
<inetpro> wb kulelu88
<kulelu88> thanks inetpro .
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-06
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> helloooo za
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> and afternoon oom Kilos
<chesedo> superfly: i'm curious, how do you currently get the nikola output files for the ubuntu-za and ubuntu-africa to their server after changes are made to them?
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> the fly said he will come online the weekend, they have gone away for a week
<Kilos> hmm... thatgraemeguy the server isnt loading more than a few buildings
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lunch time there
<inetpro> nope, 11:09
<inetpro> but coffee will do
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ai! they moved the country an hour further away
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<inetpro> when?
<Kilos> sometime in the last week i think
<Kilos> at 7pm this evening the sun was still shining
<Kilos> weird
<inetpro> I see, DST started 2 Oct 2016 Forward 1 hour
<inetpro> so it's 20:12 now?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> can you remember the link to the minetest game we played with the fly
<Kilos> i would like to show the girls our old hangout
<Kilos> this new one is far advanced from that time
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> '
<inetpro> Kilos: I wonder whether that one is still alive even... you mean the one with the ship and all?
<Kilos> i have debs ibm T43 that hangs after running for a while
<Kilos> yes the ship one
<Kilos> we had lots of fun there
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: ^^
<Kilos> be sad to lose all that
<inetpro> been so long since I played on that... I have no idea 
<Kilos> the new one is miles ahead
<Kilos> see if you can remember those commands we used to use to warp all over
<Kilos>  no rush
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> time to make supper
<inetpro> maybe Cryterion will even know?
<Kilos> he has just restarted their server for me
<Kilos> peeps that like emails cant escape
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all day it was only loading some of the built up area
<Kilos> hi divansantana 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :)
<Kilos> night all.sleep well after your busy day
<jerit> conversation in here is out of control \m/
<superfly> chesedo: rsync
<chesedo> superfly: ok... and how are you able to handle the keys?
<superfly> chesedo: give me your public key and I'll add it to the site accounts, then you can just use rsync over SSH
<chesedo> superfly: i was actually trying to figure to be able to use same for ubuntu for hope's site... seems like we will go with gitlab pages (or at least copy the output manually)
<superfly> chesedo: I'm sure there are instructions for using ssh at least, and if you use rsync over ssh, then you don't need to look for "rsync" instructions, just "ssh" instructions
<chesedo> superfly: there is this -> https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/ssh_keys/README.html
<chesedo> superfly: the problem being that we have to use a shared runner (for gitlab's CI) since we do not have a dedicated one... so there is no way of predicting the ssh key... injection is an option as outlined in the doc, but is a security risk...
<superfly> oh, do you want to do it from a runner, or just manually? I guess automatically would be cool
<chesedo> superfly: yes, from a runner
<kulelu88> hey superfly are you busy currently?
<chesedo> i am able to get a runner to build the output, so would then like to copy (rsync) it over
<kulelu88> chesedo: why not make a commit?
<superfly> kulelu88: erm, busy setting up my new phone, but otherwise I'm free
<kulelu88> awesome. you got a new android?
<superfly> yes
<chesedo> kulelu88: that would result in output (not raw data) being in the repo...
<superfly> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3
<kulelu88> chesedo: how is the repo setup? 1 branch for output and the other for code?
<chesedo> kulelu88: just code -> https://gitlab.com/ubuntuforhope/ubuntuforhope.org
<inetpro> good evening
<Cryterion> Good evening everyone
<inetpro> hi Cryterion
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> Good Evening Cryterion inetpro :)
<inetpro> Guten morgen pavlushka
<pavlushka> inetpro: to my knowledge its evening there and yep 1 AM here, so morning is good :p
<pavlushka> Good Morning inetpro :)
<inetpro> how are you doing sir? :-D
<inetpro> pavlushka: ^^
<pavlushka> inetpro: I am doing fine Sir, ty :-)
<inetpro> everyone ready for Ubuntu 16.10 yet?
<pavlushka> This is the Holloween month I guess.
<pavlushka> inetpro: not me.
<pavlushka> my test scopes are limited, waiting for a new machine which supposed to have some extra core :)
<inetpro> they say final release is scheduled for the 13th
<inetpro> YakketyYak Yak Yak Yak
 * inetpro likes the name
<pavlushka> ha ha yak 
<Kilos> you here Cryterion ?
<Kilos> the game needs to accept debs
<Kilos> oops sorry
<Kilos> too early
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-07
 * Kilos waits for za to wake up
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper `hows things there
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<paddatrapper> Varsities are still closed, but I'm busy with pyconza which is fun :) 
<Cryterion> Kilos interact granted to Debs on minetest server
<Kilos> i have tried
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Your side? 
<Kilos> what kinda interact
<Cryterion> action interact, I.E. can do things
<Kilos> here it just stays kinda cold paddatrapper , sunny day yesterday but wind never seems to rest here
<Kilos> should i go punch her Cryterion ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i even tried opening the door for her but her punch function doesnt do anything
<Cryterion> that'll work now
<paddatrapper> Heh we had nice 29/30 weather the other day 
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> nope Cryterion 
<Kilos> hammer moves but no power
<Kilos> like she doesnt have permission to dig
<inetpro> uh-oh! 
 * inetpro notices some people doing serious minetesting again 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Cryterion do you remember the link to superfly 's server?
<Kilos> im hoping to show debs all our work when we first started
<inetpro> paddatrapper: please tell us more about pyconza 
<Kilos> inetpro watse vrug is die http://pasteboard.co/7pWDlkBS.jpg
<Kilos> lyk soos applekoos
<Kilos> ek kannie naby kom nie
<Kilos> blare lyk soos avo
<paddatrapper> inetpro: its the Python conference for SA. There are about 380 delegates, 3 tracks and lots of hack spaces. Started yesterday and finishes today 
<Kilos> oh my he crashed
<inetpro> paddatrapper: link? 
<inetpro> Kilos: I just noticed the gofundme update 
<Kilos> what a luck hey
<inetpro> that's awesome news from Monash
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> hats off to them, that's like one massive donation all by itself 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> 25 of our k
<paddatrapper> inetpro: https://za.pycon.org/
<inetpro> thanks paddatrapper 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> Hi guys, whats the latest from kilos re his health and funds?
<andrewlsd> Total amount due is now reduced to $5,889.60
<andrewlsd> due to special discount from Monash
<andrewlsd> not sure if that is $5,889.60 + the $4,580 in gofundme campaign (total then $10,469
<andrewlsd> ). Or whether that the "total bill" now.
<andrewlsd> if the second, then only 
<andrewlsd> if the second, then only $1,310 would still  need to be raised.  
<andrewlsd> inetpro: do you have a clarification on which of those the required target?
<andrewlsd> inetpro: ie total bill for Kilos
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<inetpro> andrewlsd: was confusing to me as well, I'll try to get clarity on that asap
<inetpro> 12519.30 (Original Amount) - 2503.90 (Discount) = 10015.40
<inetpro> 10,015.40 (New Amount) - 5,889.60 (outstanding) = 4,125.80 (Amount in Monash's Accounts?)
<inetpro> 4,610.00 (Currently raised) - 4,125.80 (Amount in Monash's Accounts?) = 484.20
<inetpro> don't know where this difference of $484.20 would be
<chesedo> inetpro: i wonder if it would be exchange related (the fund raiser may be in USD while the account will be in AUD)...
<superfly> chesedo: the fundraiser is in AUS$
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ping :)
<pavlushka> oh and sharing will add 30 AUD to the fund :)
 * pavlushka adding footnote to superfly's post :)
<inetpro> uh-oh! Who's stealing my bits again?
<inetpro> good evening?
<inetpro> ah, I see they did a reboot at freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-08
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and good evening Kilos
<inetpro> how's the weather down under?
<Kilos> hi there inetpro pavlushka and everyone else
<Kilos> sun today but still coldish wind
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :)
<inetpro> really hoping that we'll get a bit of rain soon
<inetpro> very, very dry here 
<inetpro> outside is like a desert... just dust and sand
<inetpro> Kilos: how's your health progressing, you at least starting to feel stronger again?
<Kilos> yes getting stronger all the time ty inetpro . even sat till this time watching a movie on the idiot box with the girls
<Kilos> now bed calling
<inetpro> haha, ok :-)
<Kilos> not looking forward to going home and have two bypass ops
<Kilos> will try fix it naturally before i go home
<Kilos> you all look after yourselves and have a good day and better night
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Kilos> night my friend
<Kilos> s
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<kulelu88> hey superfly . how do you handle flask-api authentication?
<gremble> kulelu88, very carefully?
<kulelu88> #gremblemustfall
<kulelu88> :P
<gremble> #fiteme
<kulelu88> gremble: people are saying that the entire 2016 academic year may go to waste if Wits doesn't fix things
<gremble> That is the rumour, yes
<gremble> I hope people are willing to employ partially educated mathematicians XD
<MaNI> really bad
<gremble> Really bad is a subtle euphemism for what is happening. If the 2016 academic year goes to waste, we will feel the repercussions for quite a while
<kulelu88> #2016mustfall
<kulelu88> the old adage: "get in, work hard, get out" rings so true
<MaNI> tip of the iceberg, I do a lot of work for universities and almost all of them are talking about the same things, cutting of all projects inevitable staff reductions, these students will get their lower fees but they will destroy the international credibility of all our universities in the process
<gremble> There are universities in countries considered the global south that do have free education. Countries like Mexico and Brazil. I know that the brazilian federal universities are on a similar level as ours. It is not impossible for the free education thing to happen. We just really need our national leaders to step in and do something. Right now the universities are suffering alone like they aren't public institutions.
<MaNI> I'm not opposed to free education, but I'd point out that every countries circumstances are unique
<MaNI> and that everything comes at a cost, in our current economic client and given various other problems we face it is unrealistic at best at this point in time
<MaNI> s/client/climate
<MaNI> I also question why these students need to be at places like UCT if they want to be studying for free
<gremble> Because UCT is one of the premier institutions in South Africa?
<MaNI> I couldn't afford an expensive education so I got a cheap one at UNISA, at a fraction of the cost, why should that not be good enough for them?
<gremble> If not the premier
<MaNI> see thats entitlement of note though - if you want something for free why should it be at the premier institution?
<gremble> Why do you need to settle for second rate education?
<MaNI> education is what you make of it.
<gremble> UNISA is not a research facility. If I want to become an academic and I go to UNISA I've shot myself in the foot.
<gremble> Additionally, if you want to do Engineering, you cannot go to UNISA
<MaNI> but most of these students do not want to become academics
<MaNI> poor argument I'm sorry
<gremble> It is not. You're simply deciding for them what they want to do
<MaNI> I can guarantee that 90% of these students are (a) studying in a field that is not job scarce (b) see it as a ticket to a job (c) have no intention to ever contribute back to academia
<MaNI> that is a fact.
<gremble> That is not a fact. That is something you just made up because it is public opinion.
<MaNI> No I'm facing reality - something that clearly many others are not willing to do.
<MaNI> your head is clearly deep in the sand 
<gremble> Yes. Very deep in the sand. It is not like my future is at stake. Completely blind to all the nuance.
<paddatrapper> MaNI: at UCT at least the students come from all faculties with quite an even spread over them. Some (for example one of the leaders Masixole) are doing their masters, but they are few, largely because of the nature of post grad studies - there are only a few of them compared to undergrads. If contributing back to academia was a requirement for getting an undergrad, then almost no one in the work place
<paddatrapper> would have a degree. I support and respect those who do go into academia, but it is not the path everyone wants to follow 
<kulelu88> wow, education is a sensitive topic these days
<MaNI> paddatrapper, never said it is a path everyone should follow or want to follow. Was merely replying to the outrageous assertion "UNISA is not a research facility. If I want to become an academic and I go to UNISA I've shot myself in the foot"
<MaNI> Which basically implies that all these students should be at UCT because they all want to be researchers. 
<MaNI> If you read what I said - I even went on to state that 90% of them (probably actually an underestimate) definitely don't want that
<MaNI> again nothing wrong with that - it just shows that the whole 'UNISA isn't good enough because they want to be researches' tune is a load of manure though
<paddatrapper> Protests are happening at UNISA too
<kulelu88> isn't unisa like extremely cheap? 
<MaNI> indeed they are, and indeed unisa is extremely reasonable, being a mostly distant learning institution
<kulelu88> seems like not everyone who is protesting wants fees to fall. some have probably failed already
<inetpro> hmm... a very complex and very muddy subject with way too many emotions involved
<inetpro> as much as I wanted it I didn't have the resources or the opportunities to study at a higher institution, I'd love it for fees to fall, sadly the solution is not as simple as that
<MaNI> exactly
<inetpro> in fact there will never be one simple "blue pill" solution to it all
<MaNI> no of course not, and like all problems simply throwing money at it is not necessarily going to help, in fact it likely won't
<MaNI> especially as I said, given the countries very specific conditions it finds itself in right now
<kulelu88> The best solutions are "just stop the corruption and we'll have enough money", like that is easy :D
<inetpro> we certainly have many solutions on the free/libre software side of it all but even with that presents so many challenges for people using the opportunities to make a living
<inetpro> fact is, you can be rich even if you are poor, or the other way around
<inetpro> money is not everything
<inetpro> and together we can all be much smarter than any one of us
<inetpro> but gremble, don't let these guys shut you up so easily
<gremble> It looks like they have it all figured out :P
<kulelu88> hey, I'm on team gremble #forharambe
<kulelu88> :D
<gremble> How far is your telegram bot kulelu88?
<kulelu88> gremble: I have completed the logic of the bot. I am now researching my REST API 
<kulelu88> http://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/restful-authentication-with-flask
<gremble> Well it looks like you found your authentication method
<kulelu88> gremble: I find authentication to be quite complex. The logic of most of it seems too complex for decent security measures
<gremble> The first thing that I noticed with the post was the functions that reach out of their bodies to do things xD
<kulelu88> heh, I looked at FP as an option for this (Elixir), but the learning curve is currently too steep
<gremble> Python works :P
<gremble> Doesn't matter with what you do it, as long as you do it :P
<gremble> Unless you did it with C/C++, then that would be very impressive
<kulelu88> writing code in C isn't that hard (if you're familiar with it), most of the work is built into libs already written
<kulelu88> I'd rather write it in #nim though, but their extensions are few and far between
<gremble> I know that part. I meant writing/using a web framework written in C. 
<kulelu88> yeah, the LoC will be huge for it. Imagine dropping pointers for your session storage variables 0.o
<kulelu88> memory leaks ftw!
<gremble> Maas, Memory leaks as a service
<kulelu88> you know what RethinkDB is?
<gremble> Yes, the db company that is making news for closing down
<gremble> I don't know their product though
<kulelu88> aah okay so you know the story XD
<gremble> I was hoping you were going to drop some knowledge bombs of the database itself
<kulelu88> I do, use Redis ;)
<gremble> Haha I'll keep that in mind
<gremble> Whenever I need a database atm, I just use sqlalchemy. 
<kulelu88> don't you need an actual DB behind sqlalchemy?
<kulelu88> it's just an ORM
<gremble> https://www.sqlite.org/ yes, my bad
<gremble> they have the same name
<gremble> >.>
<gremble> Good thing I am not actually a programmer.
<kulelu88> so you do use Python also? 
<gremble> Python or R.
<kulelu88> R <- yuck
<gremble> I am slowly learning the thing of the data analysis
<gremble> R is not bad. It also helps that the people that I write for can read R
<gremble> Unfortunately for me I am one of the suckers doing research
<gremble> A language that does vector manipulations like R and SAS/IML is not bad actually. IML has made programming in SAS almost bearable for me. 
<kulelu88> Pythons code is just too readable to want to learn the tougher languages with verbose syntax
<kulelu88> does SAS even work on *nix?
<gremble> Nope. 
<kulelu88> :(
<gremble> I would prefer to not have to touch it, but the stats department uses it.
<gremble> the geology department uses R or excel. I have self-respect, so I'll let them use excel and then import everything into R to work on.
<kulelu88> can't you convince them all to standardize on Python? 
<kulelu88> #closed-sourcemustfall
<gremble> I might switch over to python for scikit. I want to learn some ML and it'll be fun to see what kind of models I can make
<kulelu88> so are your semester tests this week or are you guys not sure if campus is opening?
<gremble> No idea. The university has all but stopped communicating with us. I am supposed to be writing geometry on monday and that is obviously not happening. I have one assignment due for thursday, but any more than that I have no idea. 
<kulelu88> eish! I feel for you mate. Regardless of wealth status, varsity is expensive for everyone and losing the whole year is scary
<gremble> I am very scared because of the uncertainty. I've started dusting off CV's and thinking for what sort of work I would be qualified should it come to that next year.
<kulelu88> A part of me also feels varsities are using scare-tactics to make the silent majority bend to their view against the protesters
<kulelu88> "fall in line or you're doomed" 
<gremble> There is shit on both sides. There are a lot of loud voices in the protests that have turned violent and anti-white. A lot of it sounds simply like getting the students whipped up and claiming struggle leadership credentials. 
<gremble> But with all conflicts, the whole thing is very nuanced with many different voices
<gremble> We had an interview with a protester on the first day of protests at UP. It was posted on youtube, and the next day he was leading the protests. The malleability of the entire structure is somewhat interesting
<kulelu88> link to the video? XD
<gremble> https://www.facebook.com/perdeby/videos/10154629906249198/ It was on Facebook, not YT, sorry
<kulelu88> it is still closed on 10 october, see perdeby
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> I just got a club track via whatsapp that very excitedly says that
<kulelu88> 0.o
<kulelu88> do you think varsities and protesters are playing this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_%28game%29 ?
<MaNI> kulelu88, It is not scare tactics, the universities are in huge trouble especially the poor ones that can afford it the least like UFH and UKZN
<kulelu88> game theory is very nice in these situations (to see different self-serving entities trying to maximize their utility)
<MaNI> I've been to both in the last few months and the sentiments were not good at all, this movement places them in huge difficulty
<kulelu88> MaNI: 1 thing varsities fail to be honest about is their giant endowments. Tuks was last sitting on 20 billion or so in extra cash
<squish102> Hey MaNI, you gonna try emigrate again?
<kulelu88> squish102: is alive!
<MaNI> squish102, probably not I'm pretty happy since I moved to cape town
<MaNI> though anything is possible, have to keep an open mind and an eye out on trends
<squish102> i'm always here
<kulelu88> oh you lurk 
<squish102> just a different time zone
<kulelu88> lurker <- uueewww
<squish102> well I do ask the odd ubuntu question too
<MaNI> that even the supposedly 'more educated' of our country seem these days to be easily suckered by movements that do nothing but damage the country - like 'feesmustfall' is certainly a disturbing trend, it is like people are so used to being against everything (government) that they assume every protest movement is for the greater good
<MaNI> very disturbing
<MaNI> life still peachy over in USA?
<kulelu88> MaNI: your assumption that a degree enlightens people is wrong though
<MaNI> I don't recall saying that
<squish102> I loled, we had a riot the other day... made me feel homesick
<kulelu88> "even the supposedly 'more educated' of our country seem these days to be easily suckered by movements "
<kulelu88> squish102: BLM!!!
<squish102> ya, life couldn't be better... just missed the hurricane 
<squish102> Blue lives matter!
<MaNI> that was not in reference to degrees - though I can see how you might think it was
<squish102> told my buddies, if they think that is rioting, they should have been in SA in the 80's
<kulelu88> MaNI: semantics ;)
<MaNI> so who are you backing squish102, Trump or Hillary?
<squish102> haha... it sucks that is my only choices really :(
<kulelu88> #cthulhu2016
<squish102> had enough of the democrats though... bunch of socialists
<MaNI> remind you too much of home?
<squish102> buy trump is an ahole 
<MaNI> can't argue with that
<MaNI> heh
<kulelu88> squish102: are you the oke who works for those dollar stores?
<squish102> yes
<squish102> and our company just got bought by another dollar store chain, which sucks
<kulelu88> that means layoffs squish102 
<squish102> and that company is about 10 years behind on tech
<squish102> yes, been through one round... I begged to be one of them, but they wouldn't let me go
<squish102> i need to get out with a package.. i don't want to explain the value of the newer tech again to this company... it was a fight the first time
<kulelu88> what is the old tech?
<squish102> like having to bring all systems back from amazon and azure back to on prem... like WTF
<squish102> we a retailer, not a fcken IT datacenter...
<kulelu88> that's not a bad idea. except the part of owning the infrastructure. Just rent your own Racks 
<squish102> can you believe when I asked them to give me a good reason why to run exchange onprem and not in O365 they said they want to be able to "hold" their data
<squish102> we all for platform as a service or software as a service... not running it ourselves... not enough people. brb
<squish102> finally all 6 ubuntu machines running 16.04
<squish102> one is still a problem and looses audio after being on for a couple hours... a reboot before needed fixes it
<squish102> but that shouldnt be the answer
<kulelu88> 6 desktop machines?
<squish102> one main server, one backup server and 4 PC's connected to tv's running mythtv 
<kulelu88> aah that must be work-related or 1 extremely hectic home setup
<squish102> home setup
<squish102> server is general perpose server running everything + mythtv to record tv. backup server is a server that I rsync to, jbod.. others are connected to tv's to allow you to watch whatever you want
<squish102> mostly for my wife that can record up to 6 things at the same time ffs!
<kulelu88> 0.o
<squish102> she loves watching tv
<kulelu88> muricans and your tv
<squish102> changing now. everyone watches on ipads or phones now
<squish102> even though i have chromecasts on tv's, they fine just watching on ipad
<squish102> youth of today :(
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-09
<Kilos> morning za peeps
 * Kilos learning
<Kilos> ssd in a usb3 is faster than my lappys standard drive
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> so whats up? been away from here awhile
<gremble> As have I. :P I am well thanks and yourself?
<magespawn> always good thanks, not worling this week end so have some free time
<gremble> That is nice :D
<magespawn> working
<magespawn> yes visiting with the family
<magespawn> what are you doing with your sunday gremble?
<gremble> Trying to get some studying done, but the self-motivation is gone. I can force myself to sit and work, but nothing is going in -_-
<magespawn> not really worth it then
<gremble> Nope. :P 
<magespawn> better to take a break an try again later
<gremble> These days I am struggling to wind down D: that is not really helping either
<magespawn> maybe taking up something like yoga or tai-chi
<magespawn> i have recently started going to gym, that helps some
<gremble> I do regular exercise. But I should maybe try the yoga or tai-chi
<magespawn> that is my plan for next week
<kulelu88> magespawn: but do you lift bro?
<gremble> Sometimes I wonder if you are a meme-generator
<magespawn> kulelu88: lift? as in weights?
<magespawn> gremble: me?
<gremble> No kulelu88 :P
<magespawn> hah
<kulelu88> :D
<kulelu88> "fuark, we are all zyzz bro"
<magespawn> hah, not even sure what that means
<kulelu88> magespawn: search youtube for: zyzz
<magespawn> cool beans kulelu88 
<kulelu88> did you and MaNI make peace? gremble 
<gremble> Nothing to make peace over. Merely a difference in opinion
<magespawn> those can get quite heated at times
<kulelu88> things are mild here. shit gets serious in other IRC channels
<magespawn> yup that it does
<magespawn> somewhat amusing 
<magespawn> especially when the topic is not that serious anyway
<kulelu88> like vim vs. emacs
<magespawn> indeed
<gremble> Yea. We all know its ed
<magespawn> i like vim, but that is like saying i like double vodka for breakfast
<magespawn> gremble: ed? never heard of it
<magespawn> most people will prefer that which has the shortest learning curve
<kulelu88> mousepad?
<gremble> I use spacemacs. Best of both
<gremble> :P
<gremble> magespawn, https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html
<magespawn> hah nice one
<magespawn> something for everyone out there
<gremble> I think I am going to turn in for the night. Cheers everyone
<magespawn> cheers gremble
<magespawn> right i am also off
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-02
<Kilos> morning all
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> hi CraigZim ok ty and you?
<CraigZim> Good thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> good morning all
<pavlushka> good morning magespawn 
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back again
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-03
<chesedo> morning all
<magespawn> good morning all
<andrewlsd> hi all
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<the_calhax> Evening Ladies and Gents!
<magespawn> hi the_calhax 
<the_calhax> how are you magespawn 
<magespawn> good and you?
<magespawn> i am off home chat later all
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-04
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<magespawn> good morning Kilos
<andrewlsd> Morning peeps
 * andrewlsd lurks via Kiwi web IRC as andrewlsd_2
<Callum_> afternoon!
<inetpro> good evening
<Callum_> sup :)
<the_calhax> anyone know anything about macs?
<MaNI> sure, do you have something more specific you want to ask?
<the_calhax> MaNI, how can I reinstall the OS from a flash drive? I get this error when I use the recovery partition: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqBOZWeJaDM&t=170s
<MaNI> easiest is of course if you have two macs, but if you need to do it from linux IIRC you can just convert the dmg to an iso (dmg2img -v -i /path/to/image_file.dmg -o /path/to/image_file.iso)  and then use DD to write it to the flash drive (sudo dd if=/path/to/image_file.iso of=/dev/sdx)
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-05
<inetpro> goeiemore
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> good afternoon
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-07
<magespawn> good morning LL
<magespawn> all
<inetpro> magespawn: hi
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else and kilo[tab]
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> later all off to rage.
<Kilos> greetings all of ya
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-01
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-07
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<Kilos> hello everyone, our channel is looking poorly
<Kilos> no maaz
<Kilos> no QA
<Kilos> oh me oh my
<Kilos> magespawn: whats happening here?
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2019-09-30
<Kilos> coooooweeeeeee anyone still alive?
#ubuntu-za 2019-10-01
<afropunk> greetings
#ubuntu-za 2019-10-02
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> chesedo: o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: \o
